# Current Snackage!



## Vegas_Asian

I seem to alway be snacking when I'm on the board! So what you snacking on? (this is supposed to be like: what ya currently listening to..but for snacks or food in general)

Current snackage.....
fresh baguettes (cost 65 cents each) and a boba milk tea from chinatown.


----------



## Sailor

I haven't eaten in two days, but I usually am drinking my home made soy milk. Or for those who tell me it's not milk -- soy juice.

-Sailor


----------



## Sweety18

Doritos.  I could live on that stuff (doesn't matter what flavor)


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Drinking Peach Mango green tea.


----------



## egh34

Since searching for eggs on the Kindleboards, I have been eating chocolate eggs! LOL!!!


----------



## Anju 

I am waiting for my DH to go away (upstairs to teach his Spanish class) and I am going to get some ice cream (gluten free of course   )


----------



## Kindle Convert

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Drinking Peach Mango green tea.


YUM!


----------



## drenee

Wheat Chex, dry.


----------



## chynared21

drenee said:


> Wheat Chex, dry.


*I love eating dry cereal. I'm not snacking right now...sipping water. I guess I should get up and start dinner ;-p*


----------



## Sofie

I am drinking Coffee from McDonald's, hoping that dinner will magically appear before DH gets home.


----------



## drenee

In the last few years my cholesterol numbers kept rising despite the fact that I weigh 105, rarely eat fried foods, red meats, etc.  I hate being on meds, so I decided to try the Cheerios diet.  I ate them dry constantly.  I am not really a snaker, so I had to make a conscious effort to snack on Cheerios.  I lowered my cholesterol by 40 points.  My doctor was pleased, and no meds were used.


----------



## LaraAmber

Right now, water.  Between the birthday lunch and the expected birthday dinner, I'm avoiding everything else.

And can I just say, I am so FULL.

Lara Amber


----------



## tylerdurden51

all about cheddar goldfish!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Not snacking, just waiting for my sister to finish cooking.  She is making taquitos with homemade guacomole.  Yummy!!!  Smells so good.


----------



## rho

drenee said:


> In the last few years my cholesterol numbers kept rising despite the fact that I weigh 105, rarely eat fried foods, red meats, etc. I hate being on meds, so I decided to try the Cheerios diet. I ate them dry constantly. I am not really a snaker, so I had to make a conscious effort to snack on Cheerios. I lowered my cholesterol by 40 points. My doctor was pleased, and no meds were used.


that is good to know - I've been snacking on cheerios for a few weeks - they are so good - why should all the little kids get to enjoy them alone


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

drenee said:


> Wheat Chex, dry.


One of my favorites. M&Ms is the other. (10 dark chocolate M&Ms are one Weight Watchers point, BTW.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

rho said:


> that is good to know - I've been snacking on cheerios for a few weeks - they are so good - why should all the little kids get to enjoy them alone


Honey Nut are the best. . . . . .

Also Frosted Mini-Wheats. . . . .

When it comes to Goldfish, I want the pizza flavored ones. . . .

Right now I'm just drinking a Cherry Coke Zero. . . .but I may have to go get a sleeve of Girl Scout Thin Mints in a bit. . . .

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

drenee said:


> In the last few years my cholesterol numbers kept rising despite the fact that I weigh 105, rarely eat fried foods, red meats, etc. I hate being on meds, so I decided to try the Cheerios diet. I ate them dry constantly. I am not really a snaker, so I had to make a conscious effort to snack on Cheerios. I lowered my cholesterol by 40 points. My doctor was pleased, and no meds were used.


I think my leg weighs 105....  

Congrats on the lower cholesterol. You should write the company, maybe you can do a commercial!

Betsy


----------



## Thumper

I'm avoiding the M&Ms on my desk, but only because dinner is in half an hour.


----------



## Cowgirl

I love crunch and potato chips are my snack of choice!  I dip them in Frank's Hot Sauce.


----------



## intinst

Ham sandwich on white bread with bread & butter pickles, Cheeto puffs and a brownie; had a glass of water so its OK.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Love almonds....raw, blanched, roasted, salted (but not smoked or barbecue).  Did I mention the M&Ms?  

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Cashews, roasted, unsalted.  Whole if I'm feeling reckless while shopping, pieces if I'm feeling thrifty.


----------



## MAGreen

Dove dark chocolate truffles...I'll stop after one (box) and switch to carrot sticks.


----------



## Britt

Reese's... I cannot resist the call of the chocolate!


----------



## jeremy81

Beef jerky. It's the perfect snack. Very low in fat and high in protein.


----------



## drenee

My boyfriend makes a homemade deer jerky that is awesome.


----------



## Susan in VA

jeremy81 said:


> Beef jerky. It's the perfect snack. Very low in fat and high in protein.


How can it be perfect if it doesn't come in chocolate??


----------



## tessa

Cheerios with milk and  bananas in the morning and  dry Cheerios in a cup at night 

Tessa


----------



## Anju 

Right now, meringue cookies, made with splenda and cocoa.


----------



## rho

Ann in Arlington said:


> Honey Nut are the best. . . . . .
> 
> Also Frosted Mini-Wheats. . . . .
> 
> When it comes to Goldfish, I want the pizza flavored ones. . . .
> 
> Right now I'm just drinking a Cherry Coke Zero. . . .but I may have to go get a sleeve of Girl Scout Thin Mints in a bit. . . .
> 
> Ann


I buy a bag of regular and a bag of the Honey Nut and mix it up -- yummy And I just added Wheat Chex to my order 

oh Goldfish -- or fishies as my niece and nephew used to call them -- I love fishies the pizza flavored ones are IT


----------



## klrodrigues

LOL.. chocolate is my drug of choice as well...
Sitting here eating a few Kisses  
DH is making dinner so I am patiently waiting


----------



## kim

*Fruit Snacks* Finding Nemo Fruit Snacks, to be exact. I love fruit snacks, they're not just for kids


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hot tea, love hot tea in the evening.

Betsy


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Homemade flan leftover from the most recent family get together. Someone asked who wanted to take some flan home and I guessed I answered too quickly. My aunt just giggled and my family ended up taking what was left of the flan. (one of my favorite desserts)


----------



## luvmy4brats

intinst said:


> Ham sandwich on white bread with bread & butter pickles, Cheeto puffs and a brownie; had a glass of water so its OK.


Did the pickles go on the sandwich or alongside? That's important. They should be on the sandwich. This actually sounds pretty good. I might have to go dig myself up an almost midnight snack 

Speaking of bread & butter pickles, has anybody tried the Vlassic Zesty Bread & Butter chips? Those things are addicting. I buy a couple of jars when I can find them.


----------



## Susan in VA

luvmy4brats said:


> Did the pickles go on the sandwich or alongside? That's important. They should be on the sandwich. This actually sounds pretty good. I might have to go dig myself up an almost midnight snack
> 
> Speaking of bread & butter pickles, has anybody tried the Vlassic Zesty Bread & Butter chips? Those things are addicting. I buy a couple of jars when I can find them.


I need to stop reading this thread late at night. Now I have to go make a snack.


----------



## Meemo

chynared21 said:


> *I love eating dry cereal. I'm not snacking right now...sipping water. I guess I should get up and start dinner ;-p*


Me too - my new favorite is the Blueberry Muffin Frosted Mini-Wheats. Darn my daughter for telling me about them - they're like crack!


----------



## Susan in VA

I went to IKEA yesterday.  For those who don't have one nearby, they sell inexpensive Scandinavian-style furniture, and they have a small food section with Swedish specialties.  One of those is a tube of yummy salmon pate (where's the accent on this keyboard?!?), which just went very nicely with the bit of leftover French bread I had.  And then it went very nicely with half a dozen Wheat Thins.  And then I had to put it away because the cats were stampeding.


----------



## Meemo

Susan in VA said:


> I went to IKEA yesterday. For those who don't have one nearby, they sell inexpensive Scandinavian-style furniture, and they have a small food section with Swedish specialties. One of those is a tube of yummy salmon pate (where's the accent on this keyboard?!?), which just went very nicely with the bit of leftover French bread I had. And then it went very nicely with half a dozen Wheat Thins. And then I had to put it away because the cats were stampeding.


Oh, I LOVE Ikea. Shopped there when we lived overseas, shopped there when we lived in No VA. Now I shop there in Atlanta when we're visiting family. Made a special trip there last year when my daughter's house flooded & she needed to replace some furniture. I always manage to find some cool stuff there for great prices. And always find something yummy too - the Anna's thin cookies are totally addictive. Next time I'll have to look for that salmon pate, though.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Love IKEA. Never been there in person, but I frequent their website for setting ideas for writing. looking at bookshelves right now


----------



## Susan in VA

Meemo said:


> Oh, I LOVE Ikea. Shopped there when we lived overseas, shopped there when we lived in No VA. Now I shop there in Atlanta when we're visiting family. Made a special trip there last year when my daughter's house flooded & she needed to replace some furniture. I always manage to find some cool stuff there for great prices. And always find something yummy too - the Anna's thin cookies are totally addictive. Next time I'll have to look for that salmon pate, though.


I bought my first IKEA bookshelves at age 18 in Germany. I brought four of them here with me, and kept adding on. The most recent one (# 15 I think) was last year, and they *still* have the same model, even though it's been mumblemumble-ty years. My furniture is half IKEA and half family heirlooms -- not exactly House Beautiful material but it works for me. They do have cool stuff!

And Giant sells the Anna's too -- the orange ones are fantastic! (Wait, I just had a snack. I do NOT need to go to the breadbox to check for orange thins. I do NOT. Really.)


----------



## crca56

big lots carries annas too  love the cinnamon ones, reminds me of the windmill cookies with the slivered almonds on top. to bad the annas do not have the almonds


----------



## Susan in VA

crca56 said:


> big lots carries annas too love the cinnamon ones, reminds me of the windmill cookies with the slivered almonds on top. to bad the annas do not have the almonds


Oooh yes, those are great! A fond childhood memory -- those German Christmas cookies. They come in two versions, the ones with the almonds and the ones without but a bit spicier. Actually I guess they're originally Dutch, but the big German cookie manufacturers certainly sell a lot of them.... I even saw them here at World Market in December.

<drooling on keyboard>
Forgive me for my enthusiasm... The biggest German cookie manufacturer, Bahlsen, is headquartered in my home town. And then later in my childhood my father worked for Nestle in *their* home town in Switzerland. Employees got the broken chocolate for free or next to nothing. Fresh from the factory. So I'm terribly spoiled when it comes to such products....


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Quaker Chewey Granola Bar - Peanut Butter and chocolate chip.


----------



## Rhiathame

Snyder Butter Snap Pretzels with Cream Cheese.....ymmmmmm


----------



## chynared21

Meemo said:


> Me too - my new favorite is the Blueberry Muffin Frosted Mini-Wheats. Darn my daughter for telling me about them - they're like crack!


*Those sound so yummy! I love snacking on Frosted Mini Wheats. Now I want some *


----------



## Meemo

Susan in VA said:


> Oooh yes, those are great! A fond childhood memory -- those German Christmas cookies. They come in two versions, the ones with the almonds and the ones without but a bit spicier. Actually I guess they're originally Dutch, but the big German cookie manufacturers certainly sell a lot of them.... I even saw them here at World Market in December.
> 
> <drooling on keyboard>
> Forgive me for my enthusiasm... The biggest German cookie manufacturer, Bahlsen, is headquartered in my home town. And then later in my childhood my father worked for Nestle in *their* home town in Switzerland. Employees got the broken chocolate for free or next to nothing. Fresh from the factory. So I'm terribly spoiled when it comes to such products....


Yep the windmill cookies are spekulaas, and they're originally Dutch (I think). I have spekulaas boards that I got when we lived in The Netherlands. We'd hang them as decorations in the kitchen - I still have one hanging in my kitchen, a custom one that says Emily's Keuken (kitchen). 
Ah, Bahlsen...yum!


----------



## lb505

Red wine


----------



## Anju 

watermelon - seedless of  course


----------



## Susan in VA

Meemo said:


> Yep the windmill cookies are spekulaas, and they're originally Dutch (I think). I have spekulaas boards that I got when we lived in The Netherlands. We'd hang them as decorations in the kitchen - I still have one hanging in my kitchen, a custom one that says Emily's Keuken (kitchen).


I have one of those boards. I tried ONCE to make my own Spekulatius (the German name) but everything just stuck together, it was a disaster. I was very frustrated because I used to bake a lot and had never had anything go so badly wrong. That was probably twenty years ago and I haven't tried making them since. Then again, Bahlsen does such a fine job, why would I?


----------



## Meemo

Susan in VA said:


> I have one of those boards. I tried ONCE to make my own Spekulatius (the German name) but everything just stuck together, it was a disaster. I was very frustrated because I used to bake a lot and had never had anything go so badly wrong. That was probably twenty years ago and I haven't tried making them since. Then again, Bahlsen does such a fine job, why would I?


My absolute favorite treat at Christmas is Dominosteine. Do you know what I'm talking about? I've never known exactly what they're made of, but I soooo love them - they always have them in the military grocery store around Christmas & I can't resist them. The bad news (for my waistline) is I'm the only one who eats them.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Meemo said:


> My absolute favorite treat at Christmas is Dominosteine. Do you know what I'm talking about? I've never known exactly what they're made of, but I soooo love them - they always have them in the military grocery store around Christmas & I can't resist them. The bad news (for my waistline) is I'm the only one who eats them.


Okay so I had to see what this was. Here is a recipe...it sounds yummy 
Ingredients

For the Dough
3/4 cup liquid honey 
5 tablespoons sugar 
4 tablespoons butter 
2 small eggs 
2 tablespoons Dutch-processed cocoa powder 
1 teaspoon dark rum 
1 teaspoon cinnamon 
1/16 teaspoon ground cloves 
1/16 teaspoon ground cardamom 
2 cups flour 
5 tablespoons flour 
3 teaspoons baking powder 
For filling
1 1/4 cups black currant jelly 
10 ounces almond paste (optional) 
For glaze
4 cups powdered sugar, sifted before meas 
4 tablespoons Dutch-processed cocoa powder 
6 tablespoons milk, hot 
3 tablespoons shortening, melted 
Directions
For Dough:. 
In a large pot melt butter, sugar and honey over low heat until sugar is dissolved. Remove from heat. 
Mix baking powder with flour. 
Preheat oven to 375°F Grease a large baking sheet (12x14 inch). 
When honey mixture is lukewarm add eggs, cocoa, spices, rum and flour. Stir well. 
Spread about 5/8 inch thick on baking sheet and bake for about 20 minutes. 
For filling:. 
When gingerbread has cooled cut into 1 inch squares. Split those horizontally and fill with jelly. Turn the filled squares upside down and spread sides and surface thinnly with jelly, too. Let jelly dry. 
Optionally roll almond paste to 1/8 inch thickness between cling film and cut into 1 inch squares. Fill gingerbread with this, too. 
For glaze:. 
Mix sifted powdered sugar and cocoa. Mix in hot milx first, then melted shortening. Stir well. Keep warm over hot water in necessary. 
Glaze gingerbread squares and let dry.

I hope a get a chance to make them.


----------



## Susan in VA

Meemo said:


> My absolute favorite treat at Christmas is Dominosteine. Do you know what I'm talking about? I've never known exactly what they're made of, but I soooo love them - they always have them in the military grocery store around Christmas & I can't resist them. The bad news (for my waistline) is I'm the only one who eats them.


Yes, I know those. They're a square of Lebkuchen (kind of a spice cake, for anyone reading who's not familiar with it) covered with a little jam (usually cherry or apricot), and often with a layer of marzipan on top of that. And then the whole thing is chocolate-covered. But my favorites are the Bahlsen chocolate-covered Lebkuchen hearts. Not the ones with jam inside but the plain ones. I could eat a whole bag of those at a sitting, and have done so more often than I'll admit. Ooooh, and Bahlsen Contessas!!

And it's only April...


----------



## Susan in VA

OK, I wrote that while the recipe was posted, so I guess you didn't need my short description.  It does sound good, but a tad involved....  Getting the consistency of Lebkuchen right so that it's the right chewiness takes a little practice, too.  So I'm letting Bahlsen do the job.  I bake molasses-ginger cookies at Christmas instead.

If you try that recipe, will you let us know how it turns out?  And maybe post a picture?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> OK, I wrote that while the recipe was posted, so I guess you didn't need my short description. It does sound good, but a tad involved.... Getting the consistency of Lebkuchen right so that it's the right chewiness takes a little practice, too. So I'm letting Bahlsen do the job. I bake molasses-ginger cookies at Christmas instead.
> 
> If you try that recipe, will you let us know how it turns out? And maybe post a picture?


Yes, I'm hoping to get a chance to make them. If someone else has a chance before I do, that would be great


----------



## Leslie

How did I miss this thread? LOL

I never went to IKEA until last fall when I went to the IKEA in Belgium with my friend Fabienne. I swear that half the population of the country of Belgium was in the store that day...and Fabienne told me it gets worse at Christmas! LOL. They did have the great Swedish food shop which reminded me of visiting Norway and Sweden. I love going to grocery stores when I travel.

As for snacks, right now I have some white wine and may add some chocolate to the mix. Other favorites include pretzels and almonds.

L


----------



## chynared21

*Dark chocolate *


----------



## Susan in VA

chynared21 said:


> *Dark chocolate *


Dark chocolate AND red wine.


----------



## Meemo

Susan in VA said:


> OK, I wrote that while the recipe was posted, so I guess you didn't need my short description. It does sound good, but a tad involved.... Getting the consistency of Lebkuchen right so that it's the right chewiness takes a little practice, too. So I'm letting Bahlsen do the job. I bake molasses-ginger cookies at Christmas instead.
> 
> If you try that recipe, will you let us know how it turns out? And maybe post a picture?


Found this pic of Dominosteine - this is pretty much what the layers look like, but I like the chocolate a little darker - the jam layer tends to be more like a jello-y consistency - it's really thick & gelled.

Photographed on Villeroy & Boch china, by the way (I used to shop in their outlets a LOT over there...)


----------



## chynared21

*Those look yummy Meemo *


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Meemo said:


> Found this pic of Dominosteine - this is pretty much what the layers look like, but I like the chocolate a little darker - the jam layer tends to be more like a jello-y consistency - it's really thick & gelled.
> 
> Photographed on Villeroy & Boch china, by the way (I used to shop in their outlets a LOT over there...)


Oh man! I really want to try that recipe....yummy!!!!


----------



## Leslie

Meemo said:


> Found this pic of Dominosteine - this is pretty much what the layers look like, but I like the chocolate a little darker - the jam layer tends to be more like a jello-y consistency - it's really thick & gelled.
> 
> Photographed on Villeroy & Boch china, by the way (I used to shop in their outlets a LOT over there...)


Now in my life, I would call those Petite Fours. And I loved them. Yum!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Petite fours, that name is familiar.  Mrs.Fields sells them.  Never tried it before.


----------



## Meemo

Leslie said:


> Now in my life, I would call those Petite Fours. And I loved them. Yum!


Much smaller than a petit four, tho - they're only about 1" square (or more precisely, cube).


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Meemo said:


> Much smaller than a petit four, tho - they're only about 1" square (or more precisely, cube).


I see why it would be easy to eat a lot of them. Just like M&Ms, I keep saying "they are so small, go ahead and eat another." All is good until I realize I almost ate a whole bag by myself


----------



## Susan in VA

Meemo said:


> Found this pic of Dominosteine - this is pretty much what the layers look like, but I like the chocolate a little darker - the jam layer tends to be more like a jello-y consistency - it's really thick & gelled.


Yum! But I meant a pic when someone attempts that recipe....



Meemo said:


> Photographed on Villeroy & Boch china, by the way (I used to shop in their outlets a LOT over there...)


Ooo, nice! I foolishly bought some factory-seconds dishes at 18, thinking I'd get something nicer when I could afford it. Many years later, I *still* have those same dishes because they just aren't breaking!


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) (#1071) said:


> I see why it would be easy to eat a lot of them. Just like M&Ms, I keep saying "they are so small, go ahead and eat another." All is good until I realize I almost ate a whole bag by myself


Why stop at "almost"?


----------



## Meemo

Susan in VA said:


> Yum! But I meant a pic when someone attempts that recipe....
> 
> Ooo, nice! I foolishly bought some factory-seconds dishes at 18, thinking I'd get something nicer when I could afford it. Many years later, I *still* have those same dishes because they just aren't breaking!


I know what you mean - my china is factory seconds from V&B - I don't use it every day (should use it more than I do) but it looks fragile but seems pretty sturdy. My everyday stuff is over 30 years old I love it still but wish it were a little more lightweight.

And I knew you wanted a pic of some homemade dominosteine - but at least whoever's thinking of making it can see what it's "supposed" to look like. (And I was curious about what I'd find! )


----------



## Susan in VA

Meemo said:


> I know what you mean - my china is factory seconds from V&B - I don't use it every day (should use it more than I do) but it looks fragile but seems pretty sturdy. My everyday stuff is over 30 years old I love it still but wish it were a little more lightweight.


Oh, I didn't mean that mine was *V&B* factory seconds. Just some cheapo stuff. My first apartment, and I wanted dishes!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> Why stop at "almost"?


Good point


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) (#1071) said:


> Good point


I felt like I was in the Twilight Zone just now. I saw your post, noted the late hour (1.20 AM here), and clicked on your name to see from your profile whether you were a night owl too or just over on the other side of the country.

And that shows your avatar -- that cat on (presumably) a sheet of glass. And then I heard, in time with the avatar, the matching sound effects..... After missing a couple of heartbeats, it took me a minute to catch on that one of my cats was right next to my chair cleaning herself. Perfectly in time, too.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> I felt like I was in the Twilight Zone just now. I saw your post, noted the late hour (1.20 AM here), and clicked on your name to see from your profile whether you were a night owl too or just over on the other side of the country.
> 
> And that shows your avatar -- that cat on (presumably) a sheet of glass. And then I heard, in time with the avatar, the matching sound effects..... After missing a couple of heartbeats, it took me a minute to catch on that one of my cats was right next to my chair cleaning herself. Perfectly in time, too.


Lol!!! Yes, I hardly sleep. Have been like that since about age 8....another odd thing about me. This name fits me well. Here in CA its only 10:30pm. I usually make myself turn off my computer around 11pm. Sometimes that will help me fall asleep a little faster


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) (#1071) said:


> Lol!!! Yes, I hardly sleep. Have been like that since about age 8....another odd thing about me. This name fits me well. Here in CA its only 10:30pm. I usually make myself turn off my computer around 11pm. Sometimes that will help me fall asleep a little faster


Lucky you, if you can get by and stay healthy with very little sleep.

When I was a teenager I was told that when you get older you don't need as much sleep. I thought it would be really great to get old if it meant I could stay up and do more stuff without having to sleep...

Quite a few years later, I still need six hours to function, seven to be civil to people, and eight to be happily productive the next day.... and I haven't been getting nearly that much. So good night!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> Lucky you, if you can get by and stay healthy with very little sleep.
> 
> When I was a teenager I was told that when you get older you don't need as much sleep. I thought it would be really great to get old if it meant I could stay up and do more stuff without having to sleep...
> 
> Quite a few years later, I still need six hours to function, seven to be civil to people, and eight to be happily productive the next day.... and I haven't been getting nearly that much. So good night!


Good night  Sleep well. Its been great chatting.


----------



## Anju 

dark chocolate

and

more dark chocolate

But right now I am snacking on a corn tortilla with cinnamon and splenda -


----------



## Anju 

An hour later I am eating  a pitaya - this is a fruit from a particular type of cactus - sweet and juicy.  

They come along the street sselling them, the people in the areas where this cactus grows, pick them, then cut the spines off.  The insides are white, red, purple, and orange and all have a different flavor.  Sometimes they live all year on what they make off of these.  The season for pitayas is only April and May and we look forward to them all year!  Cannot freeze, cook, preserve, or really do anything with them other than make a drink or eat 'em.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Is this it?









If so I never tried it. Hmmmm interesting.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Friday.  Snackage not allowed. . . . 

Ann


----------



## russr19

i'm snacking on a Reese's Peanutbutter Egg!!!!!!!

Yum


----------



## Anju 

Neversleepsawink;) (#1071) said:


> Is this it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so I never tried it. Hmmmm interesting.


actually no - that is a "tuna" another cactus fruit but not as good as the pitaya. You are going to make me take a picture and figure out how to post it ARGHHHHHH
ok, maybe tomorrow - fresh mind and all that stuff.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

russr19 said:


> i'm snacking on a Reese's Peanutbutter Egg!!!!!!!
> 
> Yum


Me too! Delish!


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> Good Friday. Snackage not allowed. . . .
> 
> Ann


ONE meal's allowed, right? Could you incorporate your favorite snackage into that somehow?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Right now I'm debating what I'm having for dessert. It will be

1. Panera Bread's oatmeal raisin cookie or
2. Reese's Peanut Butter Big Cup or
3. Double stuffed Oreos

and a great big glass of milk.

Diet? What diet?


----------



## Susan in VA

luvmy4brats said:


> Right now I'm debating what I'm having for dessert. It will be
> 
> 1. Panera Bread's oatmeal raisin cookie or
> 2. Reese's Peanut Butter Big Cup or
> 3. Double stuffed Oreos
> 
> and a great big glass of milk.
> 
> Diet? What diet?


If you're already "not dieting", then why limit yourself to one...
But I'd vote for # 1 and #2. That way you can send #3 to me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan in VA said:


> ONE meal's allowed, right? Could you incorporate your favorite snackage into that somehow?


One is supposed to have no more than one full meal and two small meals, which are both supposed to be, together, not as much as the full meal. And the 'full meal' is not supposed to be as much as your regular 'full meal'.

Anyway, after the service, we went out to dinner and had Italian. . . . so it's water for me until midnight. . . .unless you subscribe to the theory, as some religions do, that the next day begins at sunset. In which case it's already Saturday. 

Ann


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> One is supposed to have no more than one full meal and two small meals, which are both supposed to be, together, not as much as the full meal. And the 'full meal' is not supposed to be as much as your regular 'full meal'.
> 
> Anyway, after the service, we went out to dinner and had Italian. . . . so it's water for me until midnight. . . .unless you subscribe to the theory, as some religions do, that the next day begins at sunset. In which case it's already Saturday.
> 
> Ann


Water until midnight... hmmm.... then why are you torturing yourself reading this thread?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Anju No. 469 said:


> actually no - that is a "tuna" another cactus fruit but not as good as the pitaya. You are going to make me take a picture and figure out how to post it ARGHHHHHH
> ok, maybe tomorrow - fresh mind and all that stuff.


Ok, how about this one? Is this the right image? I'm trying to make it so you won't need to post a pic....lol.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan in VA said:


> Water until midnight... hmmm.... then why are you torturing yourself reading this thread?


I've asked myself the same question. . . . . . .

Ann


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

In Wikipedia it had these two images...so could it be these?


----------



## Aravis60

Ann in Arlington said:


> Good Friday. Snackage not allowed. . . .
> 
> Ann


Me too.


----------



## lb505

Cous cous with parmesan cheese tonight.  Yummmm


----------



## intinst

Homemade angelfood cake with stawberries and Coolwhip topping, with Timothy's decaf. Hazelnut coffee

edit. to add


----------



## Anju 

Well after going through the pain of trying to remember how to post a picture, take a couple of pictures, I found the second one on Photobucket . Sorry I could not figure out how to resize the pictures.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thanks!


----------



## Anju 

I just had some corn tortillas with panela cheese (similar to mozarella, but not as good) and peanut butter in the microwave - actually it was my supper - seedless watermelon in a bit.


----------



## MonaSW

Oatmeal with brown sugar.


----------



## Cowgirl

Leftover movie theater popcorn


----------



## klrodrigues

Kids are eating Pizza Rolls & I'm eating Cheese Puffs.. lol


----------



## KBoards Admin

Robin eggs, thanks to my daughters' obsession with them this time of year. Blech!!


----------



## drenee

Harvey said:


> Robin eggs, thanks to my daughters' obsession with them this time of year. Blech!!


Thank goodness it's Easter or that snack might not sound very good.
deb


----------



## MonaSW

drenee said:


> Thank goodness it's Easter or that snack might not sound very good.
> deb


I don't know, little Tabasco, little butter.


----------



## Aravis60

Banana flavored edible Easter grass


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Cowgirl said:


> Leftover movie theater popcorn


Me, too, or nonleftover popcorn.



Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Tangerines


----------



## Meemo

Cheetos puffs - the "natural" kind (isn't that an oxymoron when we're talking Cheetos??) that don't turn your fingers dayglo orange.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Tangerines


just grabbed some from downstairs after reading that. lol.


----------



## intinst

Meemo said:


> Cheetos puffs - the "natural" kind (isn't that an oxymoron when we're talking Cheetos??) that don't turn your fingers dayglo orange.


Where does one buy these Cheetos? My hands are always orange after eating the kind we buy.


----------



## intinst

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> just grabbed some from downstairs after reading that. lol.


Three posts from 2000, VA!


----------



## SmrTyme

dried apricots...sheesh..can I spell?


----------



## Vegas_Asian

This makes 2000!!! I never would have noticed if you hadn't mentioned it Intinst! Thanks! *Happy Dance*


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*WOO HOO Vegas Asian! Congrats on 2000 posts! *


----------



## Meemo

intinst said:


> Where does one buy these Cheetos? My hands are always orange after eating the kind we buy.


They're Cheetos Natural White Cheddar Puffs. I actually like the crunchy cheetos better, but with grandkids snacking on them sometimes these are much less messy!
http://www.fritolay.com/our-snacks/cheetos-natural-white-cheddar-puffs.html


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I'm snacking on egg shaped Whoppers....yummy.


----------



## stitch

Oooooohhhhhhhhh!!!  I love whoppers!!


----------



## Cowgirl

It's 9:00 p.m....a beautiful night in Arizona and drinking a great glass of wine under the stars....life is good!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> This makes 2000!!! I never would have noticed if you hadn't mentioned it Intinst! Thanks! *Happy Dance*


Woohoo VA, 2000 posts!!!! You go, girl!

Betsy


----------



## Buttercup

Ok, now I'm hungry, not sure what I have to snack on though.  I'm fresh out of peanut butter eggs ... grrr.


----------



## Anju 

V_A - WOOT WOOT WOOT and you are A student as well, what a multi-tasker


----------



## Vegas_Asian

espresso gelato and a glass of milk. Its supposed to reach the 90s today and ice cream is always great this time of year.....Actually gelato is good during any time of the year.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I just ate jalepeno rings with a dipping sauce from Del Taco.  Yummy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Peanut M & M's.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Dark Chocolate Peanut m&ms. . . .even better. . .

Ann


----------



## Aravis60

I'm just getting ready to eat an orange sherbet push up pop.


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> Dark Chocolate Peanut m&ms. . . .even better. . .
> 
> Ann


Dark chocolate _anything_.


----------



## kim

Oreos 

(NOT deep fried)


----------



## luvmy4brats

kim said:


> Oreos
> 
> (NOT deep fried)


Double Stuf? With or without milk?

My personal preference is Double Stuf with milk..gotta dunk them in milk.


----------



## kim

luvmy4brats said:


> Double Stuf? With or without milk?
> 
> My personal preference is Double Stuf with milk..gotta dunk them in milk.


My faves are the seasonal ones. ie, the orange ones at halloween or the pastel ones at spring. They are even better than Double Stuff, they're creamier or something.

But for right now, I'm just munching on the regular ones, no milk or anything.


----------



## Angela

My favorite snacks are usually salty, spicey or crunchy, or a combination of any of those!! But tonight, it was a piece of chocolate cake with chocolate fudge frosting (with pecans) and a glass of cold milk.


----------



## Rhiathame

A friend made me a double batch of Puppy Chow... I have been snacking all weekend on it.


----------



## Susan in VA

Rhiathame (member 2790) said:


> A friend made me a double batch of Puppy Chow... I have been snacking all weekend on it.


What's that?


----------



## Rhiathame

Susan in VA said:


> What's that?


Puppy Chow is essentially Chex with a chocolate, peanut butter mix melted on it to coat the Chex and then dusted in powdered sugar.

Good stuff


----------



## Vegas_Asian

finishing up my Blueberry bagel. Half was breakfast. Half is snack. I never knew it costs double to get cream cheese on my bagel from Dunkin Donuts. Next time I am packing my own cream cheese. lol.


----------



## Susan in VA

Rhiathame (member 2790) said:


> Puppy Chow is essentially Chex with a chocolate, peanut butter mix melted on it to coat the Chex and then dusted in powdered sugar.
> 
> Good stuff


Apart from the peanut butter, that sounds yummy! There's a snack product sold in Germany called Choco Crossies that appears to be corn flakes with chocolate melted onto it. Whenever someone asks me what I want brought back from there... could eat it by the pound... and I always wondered whether it would be possible to re-create that at home. I think I'll go Google it right now, in fact. If I can't find anything, I may be contacting you to find out the recipe for that melted chocolate coating....


----------



## Rhiathame

Susan in VA said:


> There's a snack product sold in Germany called Choco Crossies that appears to be corn flakes with chocolate melted onto it. Whenever someone asks me what I want brought back from there... could eat it by the pound... and I always wondered whether it would be possible to re-create that at home. I think I'll go Google it right now, in fact. If I can't find anything, I may be contacting you to find out the recipe for that melted chocolate coating....


I had that in Scotland as well! It was the perfect treat for me at the time  It was quite yummy.

I am sure you could do puppy chow without the peanut butter. My friend added pretzels into the mix which was quite tasty.


----------



## Susan in VA

Woohoo!  Found it!  And it's VERY easy...  just milk choc, dark choc, coconut, cornflakes and chopped almonds.  And several recipe reviewers said they had also tried it without coconut and it was better that way.

I'd post the recipe but like most Euro-recipes it's in grams, not volume measurements...  so I'll test it out first, and if it's as good as the Nestle original I'll do the conversions and post it here.


----------



## kim

I love Puppy Chow!  I want some so bad now.  Once I start, I can't stop, ohhh numm numm nummy.


----------



## Rhiathame

kim said:


> I love Puppy Chow! I want some so bad now. Once I start, I can't stop, ohhh numm numm nummy.


I know!!! Unfortunatly for me, my DH works in his home office and has been making major dents in my Puppy Chow!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Rhiathame (member 2790) said:


> Puppy Chow is essentially Chex with a chocolate, peanut butter mix melted on it to coat the Chex and then dusted in powdered sugar.
> 
> Good stuff


LOL I've had the same recipe but it was called White Trash. I love it and can eat tons of it. Ummmm going to have to make some now.


----------



## Angela

Rhiathame (member 2790) said:


> I know!!! Unfortunatly for me, my DH works in his home office and has been making major dents in my Puppy Chow!


I love Puppy Chow!! One of my favortive non salty crunchy snack!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Right now I'm eating plain cake donuts that have been heated in the microwave for about 20 seconds and then dipped in sugar.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Oatmeal with blueberries.


----------



## Anju 

too early for snackage - however oatmeal with blueberries sounds like DH's breakfast tomorrow.  We go to our favorite restaurant for breakfast on Wed's after my t'ai chi class, rest of the week I get to cook


----------



## intinst

Cinnamon toast with coffee


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> Cinnamon toast with coffee


Ooh, yummy! Homemade or frozen?


----------



## intinst

Homemade


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> Homemade


<checking to see how far it is to your house>


----------



## kim

Sunflower seeds.  The salted, in the shell kind.  I bet nobody else eats them, I think they are kind of addictive.


----------



## Susan in VA

kim said:


> Sunflower seeds. The salted, in the shell kind. I bet nobody else eats them, I think they are kind of addictive.


You'd lose that bet!

(but I like the unsalted ones)

And you know that those are one of those negative-calorie snacks, right?


----------



## kim

Susan in VA said:


> You'd lose that bet!
> 
> (but I like the unsalted ones)
> 
> And you know that those are one of those negative-calorie snacks, right?


What? I thought they were high in fat.

Hold on.... checking label....

According to my package, one serving has
190 calories
15g fat


----------



## Susan in VA

kim said:


> What? I thought they were high in fat.
> 
> Hold on.... checking label....
> 
> According to my package, one serving has
> 190 calories
> 15g fat


Oh, piffle. Surely it's well known that the energy expended in biting open the shell and extracting the tiny little seed and then spitting out the shell pieces (aiming properly for your hand, the trash can, or, if outdoors, your neighbors' yard), far exceeds the caloric energy actually contained in one of said tiny little seeds.


----------



## sjc

*Kim:* Sunflower seeds: David and Sons in the shell salted. I blast through 2 big bags per week easy (I have a tiny notch in my front tooth from cracking for years). ***Note* they now carry larger seeds they are called Jumbo; so good and I noticed for some odd reason (besides cracking easier) I find there are fewer rotten ones. _The *worst* taste in the world; catching a rotten one. Uggghhhh!!_
*
THIS WEEK: * I have been eating ice cream sandwiches like as though they are fat and calorie-free. Yikes...doesn't my brain know that next month starts bathing suit season?

*HAS ANYONE*...tried my dipping the popcorn in Nutella yet?


----------



## kim

Susan in VA said:


> Oh, piffle. Surely it's well known that the energy expended in biting open the shell and extracting the tiny little seed and then spitting out the shell pieces (aiming properly for your hand, the trash can, or, if outdoors, your neighbors' yard), far exceeds the caloric energy actually contained in one of said tiny little seeds.


I'm so glad to hear this. I feel so much better about all the fat intake now 



sjc said:


> *Kim:* Sunflower seeds: David and Sons in the shell salted. I blast through 2 big bags per week easy (I have a tiny notch in my front tooth from cracking for years). ***Note* they now carry larger seeds they are called Jumbo; so good and I noticed for some odd reason (besides cracking easier) I find there are fewer rotten ones. _The *worst* taste in the world; catching a rotten one. Uggghhhh!!_


That's the kind I'm eating. I haven't seen the Jumbo kind in the store, I'll have to keep an eye out for them


----------



## Susan in VA

kim said:


> I'm so glad to hear this. I feel so much better about all the fat intake now


But it's the good kind! 

(At least I sure hope so.)


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Hershey miniature's, Mr. Goodbar, Krackle, Milk Chocolate, Dark Chocolate


----------



## Anju 

Absolutely CANNOT have Nutella in the house!  DH and I fight over who gets it    Not really but he is on a cholesterol lowering diet and being typical male we cannot have anything in the house bad for him to eat, whether I want it or not  
That being said, we usually eat it on tortillas or on a spoon or anyway we can, I love Nutella! and it is very inexpensive here


----------



## MeganW

I may have missed it on a previous page, but I just discovered Moose Munch from Harry & David.  Holy cow.  Dark chocolate covered caramel popcorn mixed with regular caramel popcorn and the occasional almond or cashew?  It's so wrong, but soooooo right.  And a bad thing for me to find with a little over a month until my wedding.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

MeganW said:


> I may have missed it on a previous page, but I just discovered Moose Munch from Harry & David. Holy cow. Dark chocolate covered caramel popcorn mixed with regular caramel popcorn and the occasional almond or cashew? It's so wrong, but soooooo right. And a bad thing for me to find with a little over a month until my wedding.


I love it too


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> Oh, piffle. Surely it's well known that the energy expended in biting open the shell and extracting the tiny little seed and then spitting out the shell pieces (aiming properly for your hand, the trash can, or, if outdoors, your neighbors' yard), far exceeds the caloric energy actually contained in one of said tiny little seeds.


Proof positive: Have you ever seen a fat bird? They eat sunflower seeds all the time!

Betsy


----------



## egh34

Newest addiction: Gala apples and peanut butter.


----------



## russr19

its P.B.& J


----------



## luvmy4brats

Cinnamon toast with honey butter


----------



## Ann in Arlington

PB and marshmallow fluff  (on whole wheat bread, so it's healthy!   )

Ann


----------



## russr19

Ann in Arlington said:


> PB and marshmallow fluff (on whole wheat bread, so it's healthy!  )
> 
> Ann


 LOL its always good to stay on the healthy side of a P.B.& J.


----------



## Susan in VA

Cold grilled chicken left over from last night's outdoor grilling, first of the season.


----------



## drenee

Chips and salsa.  Today it's salsa verde.  For some reason that's the snack I like while watching NASCAR.  
deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

drenee said:


> Chips and salsa. Today it's salsa verde. For some reason that's the snack I like while watching NASCAR.
> deb


Salsa verde is my favorite kind of salsa, I could eat the whole tub. LOL!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Granny Smith apple


----------



## Aravis60

Cucumbers


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Its been a warm WARM week. I don't have ac in my car and been driving my brother everywhere. When its hot my tastes turn to ice cream. So far this week, I have gone through:

1 pint Chocolate hazelnut gelato
1 pint espresso gelato
1 8oz. (small) island coconut yogurt from Golden spoon
1 8oz. (small) Peanut butter yogurt from Golden Spoon.

Golden spoon had their free frozen yogurt on Saturday. Made two trips with different people. OMG!!!! I love Golden Spoon. Their peanut butter frozen yogurt serious tastes like peanut butter. their Coconut flavor tastes better than Baskin Robbins. I have a new addiction.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Breakfast - oatmeal with peaches


----------



## intinst

whole wheat toast with orange marmalade


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

This week, it's been multigrain tortilla chips and whole raw almonds (not together, I just alternate).

NEVER peanut butter.  Yuck.  

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

For the past 2 weeks, every day at 3:00 my son (who's 6) has made me white toast with cinnamon, sugar, and honey butter. I think it's incredibly sweet of him (even though the only reason he's doing it is so that he can have a piece or two himself). He'll stop whatever he's doing to run and make it.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I just ate a Yoplait light yogurt....Strawberry and white chocolate...100 calories, and so yummy.  I love the strawberry shortcake one too.    I like a lot of the different flavors, truthfully


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Goldfish.  Pizza flavored.

Ann


----------



## luvmy4brats

Neversleepsawink;) (#1071) said:


> I just ate a Yoplait light yogurt....Strawberry and white chocolate...100 calories, and so yummy. I love the strawberry shortcake one too.  I like a lot of the different flavors, truthfully


The Apple Turnover is my favorite. you're right though, many of them are REALLY good.


----------



## drenee

Diet Sprite with a lime.  I have some Cold Stone Creamery in the freezer that is calling my name.  Mint with chocolate shavings.
deb

edit: I couldn't stand the yelling.  I went and got it out of the freezer.


----------



## crebel

Yogurt covered raisins. Usually I am addicted to salty snacks, but have been on this kick for a couple of weeks now.  Yummy.


----------



## Anju 

Right now my snackage and my dinner are the same - a yogurt "smoothie" made with coffee.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

luvmy4brats said:


> The Apple Turnover is my favorite. you're right though, many of them are REALLY good.


That sounds yummy, haven't tried that one. Cherry cobbler is yummy too


----------



## Sailor

I cannot believe that since this topic started I have Not eaten any snacks. I am not a snacker while on the computer, in fact, I forget to eat!

I do have a bottle of water here if that counts...

-Sailor


----------



## mlewis78

Chocolate macaroons.


----------



## rho

kim said:


> What? I thought they were high in fat.
> 
> Hold on.... checking label....
> 
> According to my package, one serving has
> 190 calories
> 15g fat


that is the official tally what they don't tell you is that you expend more energy eating them than the official count


Spoiler



(if only that were true- I would live on those suckers)



_edited to add - note to self - *never* respond until you have had sufficient caffeine to be sure you aren't the 10th person to reply with the same answer .... sorry about that _


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Sounds like blue crabs:  my mother always maintained that you used more calories getting to the edible bits than you actually consumed.

Until you count the beer. . . . .

Ann


----------



## kim

Ann in Arlington said:


> Sounds like blue crabs: my mother always maintained that you used more calories getting to the edible bits than you actually consumed.
> 
> Until you count the beer. . . . .
> 
> Ann


...and the butter. Or sauce or whatever else you like to dunk it in.


----------



## kim

Roasted Almonds, salted.

Oh No, there's only 4 left


----------



## bookfiend

Those evil brownies with the cookies in them!!  Hit the microwave, 25 sec. ewwie gooey yum.  I can blame the KB for these too.


----------



## Susan in VA

bookfiend said:


> Those evil brownies with the cookies in them!! Hit the microwave, 25 sec. ewwie gooey yum. I can blame the KB for these too.


<perking up> Brownies with cookies in them?? What's this? Sounds intriguing...


----------



## stormhawk

White Pizza with Ricotta and Eggplant (the same stuff the restaurant uses for their Eggplant Parm. We invented this because my two cow orkers are Vegetarians and I can't stand mushrooms, so we compromised.)


----------



## granger

kim said:


> Roasted Almonds, salted.
> 
> Oh No, there's only 4 left


Roasted almonds with sea salt are my usual snack, but right now I have some Blue Diamond "Wasabi & Soy Sauce". 








I only get them when they go on sale. I can only hope that Sam's Club starts stocking these.


----------



## PJ

Wherther's caramels - the soft chewy kind.


----------



## bookfiend

Susan in VA said:


> <perking up> Brownies with cookies in them?? What's this? Sounds intriguing...


I found the recipe here, ?somewhere?, I remember them being mentioned in the thread for Leslies new Kitchen Aid(I think). Don't go, Don't look for it, EVIL BROWNIES, EVIL. And way tooooo easy to make. Save yourself!


----------



## rho

orange sherbet with dark chocolate bits in it -- mmmmm good


----------



## Aravis60

Orange jello. Yummy! Must be an orange kind of night.


----------



## Susan in VA

bookfiend said:


> I found the recipe here, ?somewhere?, I remember them being mentioned in the thread for Leslies new Kitchen Aid(I think). Don't go, Don't look for it, EVIL BROWNIES, EVIL. And way tooooo easy to make. Save yourself!


  How can I resist...


----------



## Angela

I am doing the orange thing as well tonight.... Cheetos and a Dr Pepper!


----------



## luvmy4brats

bookfiend said:


> I found the recipe here, ?somewhere?, I remember them being mentioned in the thread for Leslies new Kitchen Aid(I think). Don't go, Don't look for it, EVIL BROWNIES, EVIL. And way tooooo easy to make. Save yourself!


These are seriously, wickedly, awesome..Or as I tell my children, don't eat them, they're so awful they will make your face fall off (Sadly, they know I'm lying when I say that and in reality, just want them all to myself)

Once again, I am eating a Reese's Peanut Butter Big Cup. I should just glue them to my thighs because that's where they are headed, but where's the fun in that?


----------



## mlewis78

Tonight I will eat some organic fig newtons (Whole Foods' brand).


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Cold KFC left-over chicken in the fridge...always taste better cold...hmmm wonder why.


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Cold KFC left-over chicken in the fridge...always taste better cold...hmmm wonder why.


Really? Never tried it cold. I'll have to save some just to see...

But I like cold spaghetti. My mom's, with oniony-meaty-tomato sauce already mixed in. For breakfast. Ah, childhood memories.... She still offers me the cold leftovers if there happens to be some from the night before when I come visit. Yum.


----------



## sjc

Am I the only person on the planet who HATES Dr. Pepper?


----------



## Susan in VA

Nope.  Can't stand it either.

But then I can't stand peanut butter either, the other thing that *everybody* seems to like.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I once worked with a guy who didn't like pizza -- any kind -- or popcorn.

We always kind of wondered how he got through college. . . . . .

Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

sjc said:


> Am I the only person on the planet who HATES Dr. Pepper?


Dr. Pepper is my favorite soda since I was a kid.

Low fat Quaker chocolate chunk granola bar


----------



## drenee

blackberry pomegranate yogurt with Grape Nuts.  Actually breakfast.  Slow start this morning.
deb


----------



## crebel

Dr. Pepper - the Elixir of Life!  Having Mountain Madness Mango Almond granola this morning with soy milk - practically healthy!


----------



## Cowgirl

Leftover cold pizza


----------



## Anju 

turkey burger on a corn tortilla


----------



## kim

Animal Crackers, frosted.

I eat like a little kid.


----------



## Aravis60

sjc said:


> Am I the only person on the planet who HATES Dr. Pepper?


I hate Dr. Pepper too, but my hubby loves it, so I buy it to keep myself from the temptation to drink pop.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> Really? Never tried it cold. I'll have to save some just to see...
> 
> But I like cold spaghetti. My mom's, with oniony-meaty-tomato sauce already mixed in. For breakfast. Ah, childhood memories.... She still offers me the cold leftovers if there happens to be some from the night before when I come visit. Yum.


I love their original recipe chicken cold. I like Dr.Pepper, but Mr.Pibb is my favorite.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I don't like Dr. Pepper and on one in my family drinks it. I'm a root beer person (A&W)

currently finishing my subway foot long from yesterday


----------



## sjc

I love root beer soda and cream (creme) soda; not wild about the cola's but will take Pepsi over coke.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

sjc said:


> I love root beer soda and cream (creme) soda; not wild about the cola's but will take Pepsi over coke.


My favorite drink of all time is........Cherry Pepsi. Love it.  I just finished off a plate of Italian Nachos and Raspberry creme soda...yummy.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Okay....so I just had strawberry milkshake Oreo cookies.  Target is selling them, limited edition...actually they were good.  More cream than the originals.


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> strawberry milkshake Oreo cookies.


<adds to shopping list>


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> <adds to shopping list>


It was one of the many things I bought today


----------



## mlewis78

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Okay....so I just had strawberry milkshake Oreo cookies. Target is selling them, limited edition...actually they were good. More cream than the originals.


Nice idea -- I'd look for them, except that I've had a trigger problem with Oreos in the past and can't eat just a few. I loved when they had the peanut butter kind. Famous Amos makes them too, but I had to stop buying because I would eat so many.


----------



## drenee

Made myself popovers and orange butter this morning.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

blueberry muffin.

ann


----------



## Meemo

mlewis78 said:


> Nice idea -- I'd look for them, except that I've had a trigger problem with Oreos in the past and can't eat just a few. I loved when they had the peanut butter kind. Famous Amos makes them too, but I had to stop buying because I would eat so many.


I'm that way with the the Paul Newman Ginger-O's. I have to just not buy them.


----------



## russr19

Hershey Bar w/ Crunchy Peanutbutter


----------



## Mollyb52

Meemo said:


> I'm that way with the the Paul Newman Ginger-O's. I have to just not buy them.


I love Ginger-O's and Newman-O's. I do think they aren't as bad for us as the other brands and we think they taste better. Yum, I want some now! I don't have any and would have to go to the store. Maybe this will pass....


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Mollyb52 said:


> I love Ginger-O's and Newman-O's. I do think they aren't as bad for us as the other brands and we think they taste better. Yum, I want some now! I don't have any and would have to go to the store. Maybe this will pass....


Ok...are those organic...I noticed them at a organic store. Hmmmm....might have to buy some.


----------



## Meemo

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Ok...are those organic...I noticed them at a organic store. Hmmmm....might have to buy some.


LOL - I didn't even realize they're organic - that's not usually a big priority for me - but yep, they are. Sadly for me, organic doesn't mean low-calorie...and like I said they are addictive for me...


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Meemo said:


> LOL - I didn't even realize they're organic - that's not usually a big priority for me - but yep, they are. Sadly for me, organic doesn't mean low-calorie...and like I said they are addictive for me...


Cool...I will tell my hubby to some next time he goes to Goodwins


----------



## mlewis78

The fig newtons I buy at Whole Foods are organic but there are 130 calories in two of them.  Can't just eat two.  The bag contains about 18.  Their blueberry fig newtons have approximately the same number of cals.  Both have potassium.  Healthy but caloric.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

mlewis78 said:


> The fig newtons I buy at Whole Foods are organic but there are 130 calories in two of them. Can't just eat two. The bag contains about 18. Their blueberry fig newtons have approximately the same number of cals. Both have potassium. Healthy but caloric.


I love those too.


----------



## Susan in VA

OK, Neversleeps, today I picked up KFC Original for lunch (only the second time in my life), and made sure to buy more than I wanted just so I could try it cold.  I'm trusting you on this.  Stand by for a snack report....


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> OK, Neversleeps, today I picked up KFC Original for lunch (only the second time in my life), and made sure to buy more than I wanted just so I could try it cold. I'm trusting you on this. Stand by for a snack report....


Lol...you could also try some tabasco sauce on it...if you like spicy things.  I love cold chicken


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I forgot to write, I'm eating a 50/50 bar....you know the orange popsicle with cream filling.  YUMMY!


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Lol...you could also try some tabasco sauce on it...if you like spicy things.  I love cold chicken


Not much for spicy here. Cold chicken is always a good snack, it just never lasts long enough in my fridge because I also make sandwiches with it and use up cold chicken in all sorts of dinner combinations.

I actually liked the KFC better cold than hot. But it's a bit too heavy for a late-night snack for me. Tasty, though.

Now I get to go through this thread again and look for other new evening snack ideas.  I usually have cashews or sunflower seeds, but a little variety would be good.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> Not much for spicy here. Cold chicken is always a good snack, it just never lasts long enough in my fridge because I also make sandwiches with it and use up cold chicken in all sorts of dinner combinations.
> 
> I actually liked the KFC better cold than hot. But it's a bit too heavy for a late-night snack for me. Tasty, though.
> 
> Now I get to go through this thread again and look for other new evening snack ideas.  I usually have cashews or sunflower seeds, but a little variety would be good.


I'm glad you like, and I do the same...great chicken sandwiches. I love Corn Nuts....those are great snacks. Have you tried them? Addicting.


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I love Corn Nuts....those are great snacks. Have you tried them? Addicting.


Never tried 'em. They sound like they'd be in the cereal aisle... or with the potato chips and other snacks?

That reminds me though that Smart Start cereal, the original flavor, is a great crunchy snack. Healthy too. I eat it plain, no milk, just as a snack. Haven't had any in the house for a while, somehow I forgot about it.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> Never tried 'em. They sound like they'd be in the cereal aisle... or with the potato chips and other snacks?
> 
> That reminds me though that Smart Start cereal, the original flavor, is a great crunchy snack. Healthy too. I eat it plain, no milk, just as a snack. Haven't had any in the house for a while, somehow I forgot about it.


Have to check that out....sounds good. The corn nuts are located in the nut/snack isle....usually next to the sunflower seeds at the stores I shop.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Just chewing gum....Tropical citrus flavor. I miss melon flavored gum from Japan. hmm. That's good stuff


----------



## Susan in VA

The Republic of Tea makes a Honeydew Melon White Tea.  When you brew it the whole kitchen smells like melons.  Might be too tame for you since you're a coffee drinker, but it tastes yummy.

And then there's melon liqueur...  Some time ago I had the best mixed drink ever while out with friends, it was something with melon, and for my next birthday three of them (without checking with each other) bought me bottles of melon liqueur, all different brands.  To this day I haven't figured out how to recreate that drink, though.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

hmmm Gotta look out for that tea! Thanks Susan!


----------



## Meemo

Susan in VA said:


> Never tried 'em. They sound like they'd be in the cereal aisle... or with the potato chips and other snacks?
> 
> That reminds me though that Smart Start cereal, the original flavor, is a great crunchy snack. Healthy too. I eat it plain, no milk, just as a snack. Haven't had any in the house for a while, somehow I forgot about it.


Blueberry Muffin Frosted Mini-Wheats are another really good snack cereal - too good!


----------



## drenee

I picked up sunflower seeds at the store today, thanks to you all.
I also got Twizzlers.  Love them.  
I just had my lupper, which is lunch/supper combined.  Turkey wrap and chips.
deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

drenee said:


> I picked up sunflower seeds at the store today, thanks to you all.
> I also got Twizzlers. Love them.
> I just had my lupper, which is lunch/supper combined. Turkey wrap and chips.
> deb


Just told hubby to buy me sunflower seeds...how much do you want to bet he will forget them..they weren't on the list


----------



## Vegas_Asian

oatmeal with fresh fuji apples and some brownsugar and cinnamon


----------



## crebel

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I forgot to write, I'm eating a 50/50 bar....you know the orange popsicle with cream filling. YUMMY!


Yummy! They are called Dreamsicles here in the midwest and were Tango Bars from the ice-cream truck at Camp LeJeune! BTW, I concur on Corn Nuts as a great snack and they are in the snack food aisle in my stores. Currently munching on edamame (soybeans), blanched and lightly salted.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

crebel said:


> Yummy! They are called Dreamsicles here in the midwest and were Tango Bars from the ice-cream truck at Camp LeJeune! BTW, I concur on Corn Nuts as a great snack and they are in the snack food aisle in my stores. Currently munching on edamame (soybeans), blanched and lightly salted.


Looks like we like the same things.....I love the Picante and Ranch Corn Nuts


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Just told hubby to buy me sunflower seeds...how much do you want to bet he will forget them..they weren't on the list


Yep he forgot to get them...LOL! So I wanted to buy some on Amazon...I'm not liking David Sunflower seeds as much, most of the bag was rotten. When I was searching on Amazon I came upon this:

http://www.amazon.com/Sunflower-Food-Spice-Sunny-3-Ounce/dp/B001E5DQSI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=grocery&qid=1241554712&sr=1-

Has anyone tried them? I want some...but am not sure. Does anyone know of another good brand of salted sunflower seeds? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Anju 

corn tortilla with cold grilled mahi mahi


----------



## drenee

Sunflower seeds.

deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

drenee said:


> Sunflower seeds.
> 
> deb


Jealous...I would of had some if my hubby didn't forget. Argghhh! LOL!


----------



## drenee

Didn't you say yesterday he was going to forget?


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Has anyone tried them? I want some...but am not sure. Does anyone know of another good brand of salted sunflower seeds? Thanks in advance.


Is there a Trader Joe's in your area? That's where I get mine.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

There is one about 25 minutes away...not to far.  I could talk my hubby into stopping by and picking up some for me.   He feels bad for forgetting my snack yesterday.  LOL!


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> There is one about 25 minutes away...not to far. I could talk my hubby into stopping by and picking up some for me.  He feels bad for forgetting my snack yesterday. LOL!


The seeds and nuts I've bought there have always been good, and the prices are better than at many other places. They have lots of house-brand products too that are very good. If you've never shopped there it's worth trying out.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> The seeds and nuts I've bought there have always been good, and the prices are better than at many other places. They have lots of house-brand products too that are very good. If you've never shopped there it's worth trying out.


I've shopped there before...its just a little far...so I opt for things closer to my home. My hubby doesn't mind driving long distances.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

we had burritos for dinner in honor of Cinco de Mayo.

Ann


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Ann in Arlington said:


> we had burritos for dinner in honor of Cinco de Mayo.
> 
> Ann


We are having Del Taco...because we forgot to plan for Cinco de Mayo.  I wanted Carne Asada...oh well


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

My hubby just brought me home.....chocolate covered sunflower seeds, chocolate covered cherries, peanut butter cups, and salted unshelled sunflower seeds from Trader Joes.  Hmmmm....does he feel guilty for something?  LOL!  I should gain about 20lbs tonight.


----------



## Susan in VA

Or you could save some for us.

Cold chicken here, and as soon as it's finished I have to get offline and do some work that requires a bit more concentration than the usual.  Hope I don't miss the midnight fun.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> Or you could save some for us.
> 
> Cold chicken here, and as soon as it's finished I have to get offline and do some work that requires a bit more concentration than the usual. Hope I don't miss the midnight fun.


You can't miss trying to kill the thread. Don't leave!


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> You can't miss trying to kill the thread. Don't leave!


Got my work done as quickly as I could -- I wasn't going to miss coming back for the fun!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> Got my work done as quickly as I could -- I wasn't going to miss coming back for the fun!!


I decided to let someone else win...wouldn't be fair for me to win another GC I thought.


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I decided to let someone else win...wouldn't be fair for me to win another GC I thought.


Mighty generous of you...


----------



## Sailor

It's a first, I am finally snacking tonight while on the laptop! I had 2 tacos and will have a Dr. Pepper later, in bed, while I read...bad habit starting there. 

Sailor


----------



## Vegas_Asian

On exam diet...eating what I can grab&go with or stick under the Keurig (oatmeal or ramen) then go off to where I am studying. Of course that is when I remember to eat


----------



## mlewis78

I'm about to microwave a bag of Act III popcorn.


----------



## Angela

tonight I had tortilla chips and salsa (1/2 green sauce, 1/2 red sauce) while watching American Idol.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

My sister made chocolate cupcakes, so I just swallowed one whole. Guess I was hungry....LOL!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm headed to bed with my Reese's Big Cup and an A&W Cream Soda... Don't tell anyone else, but it's going to be my dinner for the night 



Neversleepsawink;) said:


> My sister made chocolate cupcakes, so I just swallowed one whole. Guess I was hungry....LOL!


That sounds yummy!


----------



## Cowgirl

air popped popcorn ...I melt butter and add Frank's hot sauce to it before I add it to my popcorn....spicey!


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> My sister made chocolate cupcakes, so I just swallowed one whole. Guess I was hungry....LOL!


Oooh! Save me one!



Spoiler



Or two, or three.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> Oooh! Save me one!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Or two, or three.


Lol...I was thinking about eating another...but I'm trying to be good


----------



## Meemo

I had a piece of 4-layer caramel cake at my daughter's house while I was babysitting the grandkids - thank goodness the rest of the cake stayed at HER house.  Lethally good stuff...


----------



## Anju 

lunch - chicken breast on a corn tortilla


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

lunch - tuna with lemon juice and saltines


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> lunch - tuna with lemon juice and saltines


That sounds yummy. I just ate lunch...white rice topped with lemon peppered chicken and roasted bell peppers (red and orange). One of my favorite dishes.


----------



## intinst

Grilled chicken sandwich with some new potato's on the side.


----------



## drenee

Forgot to eat lunch.  I want to snack on everything!!!  But I'll wait till my dinner is done.  
deb


----------



## Meemo

I just finished a PB&J - my go-to food when I've waited way too long to eat.  I'm painting the bottom part of the walls in the grandkids' room here in my house - should've started sooner but that's pretty much the story of my life...just waiting now to get the second coat on.


----------



## mlewis78

Just ate two slices of sourdough bread with almond butter spread on them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

just finished dinner:  broiled rib eye steaks, home made mashed potatoes, and fresh asparagus from the garden.  And brownies for dessert.  

Ann


----------



## sjc

> just finished dinner: broiled rib eye steaks, home made mashed potatoes, and fresh asparagus from the garden. And brownies for dessert.


...And that address, again...is...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Come to Arlington and I'll be happy to feed you. . . .you can have all the asparagus you can eat. . . .also spinach. . .and in a month or so peas, radishes, onions, zucchini and tomatoes.  Possibly grapes this season and we always get lots of raspberries but it's hard to get them picked before the birds have gotten to them.

Ann


----------



## sjc

Ann:  I'll take everything (especially the ribeye) but the onions; though I LOVE them, I'm highly allergic.  Will be laid up in bed for three days with a severe migraine and throwing up a lung.  I miss onions; I used to put them on everything from pizza to burgers. 

Currently snacking on:  Little Debbie Chocolate Peanutbutter bar (Nutty Bar)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

OOOHHH.  Little Debbies.  My favorite are Star Crunch. . . .

Ann


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> just finished dinner: broiled rib eye steaks, home made mashed potatoes, and fresh asparagus from the garden. And brownies for dessert.
> 
> Ann


ooh, fresh asparagus... <dreamy sigh>

Hoping to put some of that in next year. My veggie garden was neglected for a few years while DD was little and I'm just getting back to it seriously this year (last year just tomatoes).


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> we always get lots of raspberries but it's hard to get them picked before the birds have gotten to them.


The chipmunks get mine. Two years ago I added black raspberries, and they should be starting to produce this year... can't wait for those!

We should start a DC-KB gardeners' co-op.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan in VA said:


> ooh, fresh asparagus... <dreamy sigh>
> 
> Hoping to put some of that in next year. My veggie garden was neglected for a few years while DD was little and I'm just getting back to it seriously this year (last year just tomatoes).


Once you put it in, it will take a couple of years to get a good size to eat. Then you'll have it every spring forever. . . .or until you get tired cutting it and let it go to fern. In warm weather you have to cut it twice a day if you don't want it to fern. . . . .

Ann


----------



## sjc

Asparagas:  I love it done up in butter and garlic...mmmmm

Ann:  good luck with your garden; sounds delightful.


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> Once you put it in, it will take a couple of years to get a good size to eat. Then you'll have it every spring forever. . . .or until you get tired cutting it and let it go to fern. In warm weather you have to cut it twice a day if you don't want it to fern. . . . .
> 
> Ann


Yep, I know... that's why I didn't have it before. Had my veggie garden for six or seven years before DD's arrival made regular gardening impossible for a while, and so far I had limited myself to annual plantings, thinking that I'd start asparagus "someday" when I was ready to deal with the maintenance. Also raspberries off to one side, small herb garden near the kitchen, and backup herb garden for larger quantities (mostly basil) elsewhere.


----------



## Aravis60

Susan in VA said:


> The chipmunks get mine. Two years ago I added black raspberries, and they should be starting to produce this year... can't wait for those!


Oh, you lucky, lucky girl... black raspberries are my favorite!


----------



## Susan in VA

sjc said:


> Asparagas: I love it done up in butter and garlic...mmmmm


Yum. Now if only I had a gardening assistant to mound up the soil every morning so I could have white asparagus...


----------



## luvmy4brats

I've been thinking about starting a "What's for Dinner?" thread. After seeing Ann's post tonight, I'm going to start one tomorrow. <we had chili cheese dogs..I've been craving them>

I love fresh asparagus! I have it at work about twice a week. The kids only like canned..drowned in cheese sauce.


----------



## Susan in VA

Aravis60 said:


> Oh, you lucky, lucky girl... black raspberries are my favorite!


So plant some!  The catalogs sell them as bare-root, and it only takes about three years for fruit... of course that may be only about five berries per plant at first, but in a few years I'll have enough to share. I planted twice the amount I thought I could use, because I kept hearing from people how much they like those and how hard they are to find in the stores.


----------



## Aravis60

Susan in VA said:


> So plant some!  The catalogs sell them as bare-root, and it only takes about three years for fruit... of course that may be only about five berries per plant at first, but in a few years I'll have enough to share. I planted twice the amount I thought I could use, because I kept hearing from people how much they like those and how hard they are to find in the stores.


I wish I could, but I don't think that they would work well at my house (too "in town").


----------



## Susan in VA

luvmy4brats said:


> The kids only like canned..drowned in cheese sauce.


Canned vegetables... 

DD likes cake from a mix. And canned frosting.   <sigh> Where did I go wrong....


----------



## Susan in VA

Aravis60 said:


> I wish I could, but I don't think that they would work well at my house (too "in town").


Ahh... too bad. But being "in town" has other advantages instead.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Just came home from D-Land.....my snack....jalepeno cream cheese filled pretzel.  Yummy.


----------



## Angela

The niece & I hit the drive thru at Taco Bueno. Had a burrito and queso with chips. We then had an early evening swim. I am now enjoying a relaxing cup of hot tea and then it is Kindle time and bed. This day has officially wore me out!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Just finished eating a slice of pizza with ham...that I drizzled with buffalo sauce.  Thinking about having another piece.  LOL!


----------



## Anju 

Driscoll rents "farm land" here, we get raspberries (seconds that are not shipped out) for less than $2 a gallon, same with strawberries and blackberries, depending on what is in season.  Vegs are fresh at the plaza, daily, all except asparagus.  Sometimes I get tired of raspberries, etc., want some blueberries!  

Making a fruit salad with fresh mango, pitaya, spinich, peaches, no apples I have a reaction to those, and whatever else I can find in the fridge.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

It is Friday so I am splurging with a caramel frappaucino (sp?) Ummmmmm


----------



## intinst

Fried bologna with tomato and lettuce sandwich, just like Mom used to make.


----------



## drenee

luvmy4brats said:


> I've been thinking about starting a "What's for Dinner?" thread. After seeing Ann's post tonight, I'm going to start one tomorrow. <we had chili cheese dogs..I've been craving them>
> 
> I love fresh asparagus! I have it at work about twice a week. The kids only like canned..drowned in cheese sauce.


Heather, I think this is a great idea. I'm always getting in a rut and cooking the same things. I've gotten some great ideas from here, and I think a dinner thread would be very helpful.

Fresh asparagus, yummy. I just bought some at the store today. I guess I should say store bought fresh. But still, it's going to be better than frozen. Also got some squash, mushrooms, gr. onions, tomatoes, strawberries, cantaloupe and pears. 
deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I love asparagus too...just ate some a few days ago.  Have you ever tried wrapping it in bacon?  Once you've wrapped it in bacon place on wooden skewer.  You could put about ten wrapped asparagus on one skewer. Place on a cookie sheet.  Broil for awhile, until bacon is cooked.  Once cooked drizzle a lemon wedge over the asparagus wrapped in bacon.  YUMMY!!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I love marinated asparagus also!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hmmmm. . . .that sounds good. . .and considering I just cut over a dozen spears this afternoon, it might make a good accompaniment to dinner tonight. Heck, it might make the whole dinner! <off to look for bacon>

Ann


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hmmmm. . . .that sounds good. . .and considering I just cut over a dozen spears this afternoon, it might make a good accompaniment to dinner tonight. Heck, it might make the whole dinner! <off to look for bacon>
> 
> Ann


It's so simple...and so very yummy. It's easy to eat 3-4 skewers of it....LOL!


----------



## crebel

Fresh asparagus - yum, yum, yum.  Drizzle it with olive oil, sprinkle with sea salt, toss to coat, throw it on a grill basket and grill for just a few minutes - the BEST flavor!  I tried to plant and baby an asparagus bed when we first moved here 16 years ago, never could get it going   .  I'm snacking/having late lunch of chicken livers and onions on bagel chips.  Oh, crisp asparagus wrapped with proscuitto is another favorite!


----------



## intinst

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I love asparagus too...just ate some a few days ago. Have you ever tried wrapping it in bacon? Once you've wrapped it in bacon place on wooden skewer. You could put about ten wrapped asparagus on one skewer. Place on a cookie sheet. Broil for awhile, until bacon is cooked. Once cooked drizzle a lemon wedge over the asparagus wrapped in bacon. YUMMY!!!


How do you wrap it? How much bacon?


----------



## Rasputina

I made a strawberry julius


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> I tried to plant and baby an asparagus bed when we first moved here 16 years ago, never could get it going  .


DH planted it a few years ago and now we can't get rid of it. . . .maybe you took too much care of it. We cut it in the spring until we're sick of eating it, then let it go to fern for the summer and cut it down in late fall. The only 'care' taken is that when he mows the lawn he uses the grass clippings as mulch in the veg gardens. . . .

Ann


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Basically you wrap the bacon near the tip of the asparagus...once it is wrapped, you pierce it with the skewer which holds the bacon on.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Here is a picture I found...to show you what it should look like


----------



## intinst

Thanks,  that answers the questions, will have to try it now!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

intinst said:


> Thanks, that answers the questions, will have to try it now!


We use to grill them on the BBQ...but it seems that when we use the broiler in our oven it works better...even taste crispier and more cooked. Love them...I'm sure you will too....enjoy!


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> Fried bologna with tomato and lettuce sandwich, just like Mom used to make.


What an unusual idea. Does that taste like a regular BLT? I'm tempted to try it... fried in what, just a nonstick pan or with anything added?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

I'm currently digesting some oh-so-yummy cheesecake (Oreos and lots of other chocolate stuff) from the Cheesecake Factory. Doesn't qualify as a normal "snack" for me, but it does tonight!


----------



## drenee

Coffee ice cream with hot fudge sauce.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> DH planted it a few years ago and now we can't get rid of it. . . .maybe you took too much care of it. We cut it in the spring until we're sick of eating it, then let it go to fern for the summer and cut it down in late fall. The only 'care' taken is that when he mows the lawn he uses the grass clippings as mulch in the veg gardens. . . .
> 
> Ann


Do you put salt on the asparagus bed? One of my gardening books mentions that as a good thing to do, but _none_ of the others does (and I have many), so I'm not sure... Supposedly it mimics soil conditions close to the shore where asparagus is "at home".


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Here is a picture I found...to show you what it should look like


Looks yummy. Getting so many good ideas here...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

re: asparagus bed. . . .no salt as far as I know

re: bologna. . . .just fry it, but you probably have to cut it because if you try to fry a whole slice you'll end up with a meat sombrero.  (my son used to love it when I did this)

Ann


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> re: asparagus bed. . . .no salt *as far as I know*


Well, you probably would have noticed if hubby went into the yard with a salt shaker. 

Thanks, I'm putting bologna on the shopping list.... don't usually have it in the house, but that sounds really tempting.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> Well, you probably would have noticed if hubby went into the yard with a salt shaker.
> 
> Thanks, I'm putting bologna on the shopping list.... don't usually have it in the house, but that sounds really tempting.


I use to have fried bologna sandwiches all the time...maybe I'll have to make that soon


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan in VA said:


> Well, you probably would have noticed if hubby went into the yard with a salt shaker.


He does sweat a lot when he's working out there. . . .does that count?

Ann


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> He does sweat a lot when he's working out there. . . .does that count?
> 
> Ann


LOL! See, that's why your asparagus is so healthy!


----------



## mlewis78

I'm eating Hagen-Daz 5-ingredient combo of Mint and Vanilla Bean in a big mug.  Mmmmmm.


----------



## Cowgirl

I just ate a homemade chocolate swirl brownie...left over from last night's dinner with friends.


----------



## drenee

Sunflower seeds.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

bean dip and corn chips


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Cottage cheese and pears


----------



## Ann in Arlington

oohh. . . that sounds good. . . . .I know I have cottage cheese. . . .wonder if I have any pears?

(the bean dip is gone  )

Ann


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Sea salt and lime chips with guacomole dip...yummy.


----------



## Anju 

caramel covered rice cake


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just an observation but. .  . . .doesn't the caramel covering sort of defeat the purpose of eating a rice cake?  

Ann


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just an observation but. . . . .doesn't the caramel covering sort of defeat the purpose of eating a rice cake?
> 
> Ann


Lol....but its so much better that way!


----------



## Susan in VA

Treatiing myself....

slice of honeydew melon with a slice of prosciutto wrapped around it....  mmmm!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> Treatiing myself....
> 
> slice of honeydew melon with a slice of prosciutto wrapped around it.... mmmm!


Not to sound to stupid...but what is prosciutto?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

thinly sliced, specially spiced, italian style ham. . . .

Ann


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Ann in Arlington said:


> thinly sliced, specially spiced, italian style ham. . . .
> 
> Ann


That sounds very yummy...have to look for it on my next shopping trip. Thank you


----------



## Ann in Arlington

ask at the deli counter. . . .they usually have it there.  be sure to get it thinly sliced.

Ann


----------



## Susan in VA

It is indeed yummy.  And yes, thinly sliced is key, otherwise it's too chewy.  The slices should be transparent.

Goes well with melon.  And breadsticks, or maybe a piece of a nice crisp baguette.    And red wine, or red vermouth.  Or just by itself.  

I could eat it by the pound, but it's kind of expensive, so it's just a special treat sometimes.


----------



## Anju 

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just an observation but. . . . .doesn't the caramel covering sort of defeat the purpose of eating a rice cake?
> 
> Ann


One of the very few snacks DH can have right now, he's on a strict diet - and it keeps him from eating spoon fulls of peanut butter, it helps with his sweet tooth? Only treat I can have at all right now, my gastro intestional problems are acting up again.


----------



## Annalog

Good Earth Original Sweet & Spicy Tea and Herb Blend - sweet with no sugar or artificial sweetener


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> It is indeed yummy. And yes, thinly sliced is key, otherwise it's too chewy. The slices should be transparent.
> 
> Goes well with melon. And breadsticks, or maybe a piece of a nice crisp baguette. And red wine, or red vermouth. Or just by itself.
> 
> I could eat it by the pound, but it's kind of expensive, so it's just a special treat sometimes.


Can't wait to try it.


----------



## intinst

BLT's with Cheetos Puffs and Mug cream soda.


----------



## Meemo

Susan in VA said:


> It is indeed yummy. And yes, thinly sliced is key, otherwise it's too chewy. The slices should be transparent.
> 
> Goes well with melon. And breadsticks, or maybe a piece of a nice crisp baguette. And red wine, or red vermouth. Or just by itself.
> 
> I could eat it by the pound, but it's kind of expensive, so it's just a special treat sometimes.


It's also good wrapped around asparagus. Good with fresh mozzarella. My daughter makes a yummy pasta with asparagus, prosciutto and I think fresh mozzarella.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Meemo said:


> My daughter makes a yummy pasta with asparagus, prosciutto and I think fresh mozzarella.


That sounds like Spaghetti Carbonera (Carbonara?) Not sure how it's spelled. . ..but yummy either way.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Here is a picture I found...to show you what it should look like


Tried this yesterday neversleepsawink and it was so good. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## chynared21

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Not to sound to stupid...but what is prosciutto?


*It's also pretty salty so if your diet is sodium restricted, I'd only sneak a wee piece. It's also pretty expensive and can vary from $16.99-$19.99 a pound. My favorite sandwich is prosciutto, provolone and lettuce on a roll...though I end up drinking plenty of water the rest of the day but it's so yummy *


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> That sounds like Spaghetti Carbonera (Carbonara?) Not sure how it's spelled. . ..but yummy either way.


Very yummy, though I don't think there's asparagus in that. One of my favorites.... it might just end up being dinner tonight. Thanks for reminding me, Ann, I haven't made that in a long time.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

Not eating anything at the moment but I found some Transformer M&M's when I was shopping...Strawberried Peanut Butter. I picked some up thinking my kids may like them but they are actually not that bad.


----------



## chynared21

ravenclawprefect said:


> Not eating anything at the moment but I found some Transformer M&M's when I was shopping...Strawberried Peanut Butter. I picked some up thinking my kids may like them but they are actually not that bad.


*Interesting combo...wonder if I can find them here *


----------



## Ann in Arlington

PB&J m&m's. . . .what'll they think of next?


----------



## Meemo

Ann in Arlington said:


> That sounds like Spaghetti Carbonera (Carbonara?) Not sure how it's spelled. . ..but yummy either way.


Carbonara is one of my all-time favorite foods. There's a recipe on the Food Network site for carbonara with asparagus and a fried egg on top.

I have a feeling hers is a Giada recipe (but a different one) - she loves her show. I think this is it:
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/giada-de-laurentiis/spaghetti-with-asparagus-smoked-mozzarella-and-prosciutto-recipe/index.html

Oh and while I was searching for it, there were a couple of recipes for asparagus wrapped in prosciutto. Yum....


----------



## Susan in VA

I was reading this and thinking to myself, ok, in all the dozens of times I ordered carbonara, not once did it have asparagus in it, you guys must be talking about something different -- and then I looked it up thinking there might be some regional variation, and found...

_Cream is not used in Italian recipes, but is used in the United States[6][7], France and the United Kingdom.[8] Other Anglo/Franco variations on carbonara may include peas, broccoli or other vegetables added for color.[7] Yet another American version includes mushrooms._ -- courtesy of Wikipedia --

Live and learn! I only knew the original Italian version. And I do think that peas or asparagus tips would be a nice addition.

And if I make it tonight with asparagus tips, it gives me an excuse to go to Whole Foods.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Wow, I never even heard of it.  I suspect after trying lots of new things I will gain about 15lbs in the next few months   Well, I'm off to eat my strawberry shortcake Yoplait yogurt.


----------



## chynared21

Susan in VA said:


> I was reading this and thinking to myself, ok, in all the dozens of times I ordered carbonara, not once did it have asparagus in it, you guys must be talking about something different -- and then I looked it up thinking there might be some regional variation, and found...
> 
> _Cream is not used in Italian recipes, but is used in the United States[6][7], France and the United Kingdom.[8] Other Anglo/Franco variations on carbonara may include peas, broccoli or other vegetables added for color.[7] Yet another American version includes mushrooms._ -- courtesy of Wikipedia --
> 
> Live and learn! I only knew the original Italian version. And I do think that peas or asparagus tips would be a nice addition.
> 
> And if I make it tonight with asparagus tips, it gives me an excuse to go to Whole Foods.


*The carbonara that I like eating involves eggs instead of cream....

Spaghetti alla Carbonara*


----------



## Susan in VA

chynared21 said:


> *The carbonara that I like eating involves eggs instead of cream....
> 
> Spaghetti alla Carbonara*


That's pretty much the way I know it. Except that I use bacon or pancetta instead of _hog jowls_.

I'm hungry. I'm looking forward to my dinner.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

smoked almonds and minature Reese cups


----------



## chynared21

Susan in VA said:


> That's pretty much the way I know it. Except that I use bacon or pancetta instead of _hog jowls_.
> 
> I'm hungry. I'm looking forward to my dinner.


*LOL, I'd skip the hog jowls too. I love pancetta...yum.*


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> smoked almonds and minature Reese cups


That sounds good...I wonder how it would taste if they made minature Resses cups with smoked almonds in the peanut butter. Yummy!!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> That sounds good...I wonder how it would taste if they made minature Resses cups with smoked almonds in the peanut butter. Yummy!!!


I should have bought the king size Reese because I probably ate 20 minatures.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I should have bought the king size Reese because I probably ate 20 minatures.


Hee hee...that's not hard to do....


----------



## rho

Not sure if dinner counts as snackage - but Fish Tacos -- using a new sauce I found online making a few changes to - a little less of this and a little more of that -- OMG yummy....


----------



## luvmy4brats

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I should have bought the king size Reese because I probably ate 20 minatures.


Have you tried the Big Cups yet? Careful, they're addictive. I eat one every night..Ok, sometimes more than one.

As for me, right now, I'm eating a bowl of Apple Jacks and some brownies I brought home from work last night.


----------



## drenee

Twizzlers.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

My Carbonara was yummy.  I just used the asparagus tips, and am going to use the rest of the stalks to make cream of asparagus soup tomorrow.  And it looked very nice with the bright green tips, but I think I like it a little better in the classic non-greenery way after all.

But now I'm too full for snackage.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> My Carbonara was yummy. I just used the asparagus tips, and am going to use the rest of the stalks to make cream of asparagus soup tomorrow. And it looked very nice with the bright green tips, but I think I like it a little better in the classic non-greenery way after all.
> 
> But now I'm too full for snackage.


Save me a bowl of the soup....LOL!


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Save me a bowl of the soup....LOL!


  For you or for the cat?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> For you or for the cat?


Both of us...please 

Ok, I'm snacking on Fling Milk Chocolate cookie bars....Naughty, but not that naughty. So good!


----------



## speters

We were big on Sun Chips when they came out, so delighted to see that Trader Joe's had come out with a baked version of them. Delicious! We're eating the French Onion variety, but plan to try the others ASAP.


----------



## crebel

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Ok, I'm snacking on Fling Milk Chocolate cookie bars....Naughty, but not that naughty. So good!


If it involves chocolate I am all for it. What is a Fling bar?


----------



## intinst

cold pizza for breakfast.


----------



## Cowgirl

intinst said:


> cold pizza for breakfast.


I had that last week...it's my favorite!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Taco Bell taco salad. . . .not "real" Mexican, but I had a hankerin' and it was on my way home. . . . .

Ann


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

crebel said:


> If it involves chocolate I am all for it. What is a Fling bar?


They are kind of new....like a chocolate cookie that has a chocolate truffle. It is less calories than a normal cookie...but really good. My cookie of choice now.


----------



## crebel

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> They are kind of new....like a chocolate cookie that has a chocolate truffle. It is less calories than a normal cookie...but really good. My cookie of choice now.


I will have to look for them, sound great. I am currently snacking and a new-to-me and will probably be top of the list item for a while. Blue Diamond naturel Hazelnut Nut-Thins - a nut & rice cracker snack. Thin, crispy, just the right amount of salt, 0 grams trans fat and for those who need it, wheat and gluten free! Only 130 calories for 16 crackers (thin round about the diameter of a Ritz) and really tasty. If you aren't worried about calories or fat, this particular flavor is a perfect compliment to brie.


----------



## drenee

I had whole grain bread and some fresh feta cheese.  
Then I had some cinnamon popcorn.  I had some many years ago I had got in a mall in Knoxville, TN.  This is  not as good, a bit too sweet, but something different.
deb


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Honey Dijon Kettle Chips


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

crebel said:


> I will have to look for them, sound great. I am currently snacking and a new-to-me and will probably be top of the list item for a while. Blue Diamond naturel Hazelnut Nut-Thins - a nut & rice cracker snack. Thin, crispy, just the right amount of salt, 0 grams trans fat and for those who need it, wheat and gluten free! Only 130 calories for 16 crackers (thin round about the diameter of a Ritz) and really tasty. If you aren't worried about calories or fat, this particular flavor is a perfect compliment to brie.


Those sound yummy...haven't seen them at the store yet. Will keep an eye out for them.


----------



## crebel

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Those sound yummy...haven't seen them at the store yet. Will keep an eye out for them.


They were in the Health Food section with other gluten-free crackers in my store. I ate the whole box today (better than saltines when stomach was queasy with a migraine)!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

cheese (monterey jack with jalapeno peppers) and wheat thins


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Ann in Arlington said:


> cheese (monterey jack with jalapeno peppers) and wheat thins


Yummy....I'm just eating sunflower seeds.


----------



## drenee

Actually dinner, cantaloupe and strawberries. 
deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

drenee said:


> Actually dinner, cantaloupe and strawberries.
> deb


Cantaloupe and strawberries is that your dinner? Or is it a side. Just curious.


----------



## Anju 

We used to have cantalope and ice cream for Sunday dinner.


----------



## drenee

It's my dinner.  I'm working on an overnight job and I don't have time to cook anything.  
deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

drenee said:


> It's my dinner. I'm working on an overnight job and I don't have time to cook anything.
> deb


Oh, I see. Sounds good...just not filling.


----------



## drenee

Yeah, and it will probably make me


Spoiler



pee


 all night. 
deb


----------



## crebel

Tried to find the honey dijon kettle chips at the store today, no such luck, but they did have Maui onion kettle chips so I'll try those in a bit.  I'm not currently snacking, just finished supper (details in rice cooker thread!), I just wanted to see what everyone else was having!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

drenee said:


> Yeah, and it will probably make me
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> pee
> 
> 
> all night.
> deb


Lol...don't you just hate that.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

crebel said:


> Tried to find the honey dijon kettle chips at the store today, no such luck, but they did have Maui onion kettle chips so I'll try those in a bit. I'm not currently snacking, just finished supper (details in rice cooker thread!), I just wanted to see what everyone else was having!


I almost bought those, let me know if they are good. Love the honey Dijon.


----------



## mlewis78

I ate a whole package of Whole Foods fig newtons last night.  Guess I shouldn't buy them.


----------



## Angela

Not snacking right now, but earlier this evening the hubby brought me a couple of mini cupcakes with buttercream frosting and a cup of milk.


----------



## Aravis60

Key lime pie yogurt


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Aravis60 said:


> Key lime pie yogurt


Love that one!


----------



## Angela

small bowl of banana nut cheerios


----------



## chevauchee

Jolly Time 94% fat free kettle corn -- IMO, better than the full fat version.


----------



## Cowgirl

chevauchee said:


> Jolly Time 94% fat free kettle corn -- IMO, better than the full fat version.


Good to Know!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Corn nuts....ranch flavored.


----------



## Anju 

tostada with 1/2 avocado - prepared by my DH


----------



## Angela

2 calcuim chews - one chocolate, one caramel...

I know, it's not exactly snackage, but if I tell myself it is a treat then I am more likely to eat them since I hate the alternative... big honking calcium tablets!! yuk!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ben & Jerry's Cherry Garcia ice cream..after the weekend I had, I deserve it.


----------



## Anju 

luvmy4brats said:


> Ben & Jerry's Cherry Garcia ice cream..after the weekend I had, I deserve it.


luv = have my share too


----------



## chevauchee

Luv, it seems to be an ice cream evening -- Haagen-Dazs Dulce De Leche here.


----------



## Angela

chevauchee said:


> Luv, it seems to be an ice cream evening -- Haagen-Dazs Dulce De Leche here.


I am thinking Ben & Jerry's Creme Brulee!


----------



## mlewis78

I just had some Ben & Jerry's chocolate cookie mint ice cream.  I bought another pint today, since D'Agostino's has had a sale this week.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

found a engery bar in my backpack and I am now eating it...it has caffeine in it. darn its almost midnight. going to be up all night


----------



## Sailor

^ ^ ^ Oh No, VA!! You will be up all night, those are loaded with caffeine!

I am having water. Yum. Got to rehydrate so I can sweat tomorrow in this heat and basic training...it lasts either 6 or 8 weeks and I am one week into it...I can't even remember the time frame.

Sailor


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I'm excited about being pregnant..but my diet kind of...well you know....sucks.  LOL!!!  I'm snacking on Soy Crisps.  For lunch I ate a spinach salad with cranberries.  Of course I used organic dressing.  Yikes!!!  I'm getting use to it.  My son just put his hand in my Soy Crisps and looked at it and ran away quickly....yelling "YUCK!"  I've also stopped drinking so much soda...water for me now.


----------



## drenee

I'm thinking of coffee ice cream with hot fudge sauce.  Just have to get up and go get it.  
deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

drenee said:


> I'm thinking of coffee ice cream with hot fudge sauce. Just have to get up and go get it.
> deb


Yummy.....sounds so good.


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Yummy.....sounds so good.


Neversleeps, a little chocolate is _Good For You_!! Even when you're pregnant!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> Neversleeps, a little chocolate is _Good For You_!! Even when you're pregnant!


I figured I might have a little chocolate today....after all it is a holiday.


----------



## Rasputina

I had a chocolate drumstick ice cream cone.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Snacking on organic spicy pumpkin dry roasted seeds...low sodium.  Not bad...not that good either.  LOL!


----------



## drenee

Okay, I think we need to start a thread for Never with some healthy _tasty_ snacks. I don't want to feel guilty for the next eight months or so. 
deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

drenee said:


> Okay, I think we need to start a thread for Never with some healthy _tasty_ snacks. I don't want to feel guilty for the next eight months or so.
> deb


Lol...it's okay. I just pretend I'm eating the same things you are.


----------



## drenee

Actually, we should all eat what you're eating and we'll lose weight while you're gaining.  
deb


----------



## Angela

Chocolate Skittles


----------



## Susan in VA

drenee said:


> Actually, we should all eat what you're eating and we'll lose weight while you're gaining.
> deb


LOL! Now there's a thought.

<being supportive and getting out the sunflower seeds for later tonight>


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

drenee said:


> Actually, we should all eat what you're eating and we'll lose weight while you're gaining.
> deb


Lol...I miss my salt.


----------



## Cowgirl

Angela said:


> Chocolate Skittles


Never heard of Chocolate Skittles...Do they taste like M&M's?


----------



## speters

I just ate some Berry Skittles that were meant to go to soldiers.   We are buying a fresher batch to replace them, though. We tried Chocolate Skittles in Georgia last November and liked them quite a bit, but I haven't seen them on the West Coast yet.


----------



## Sailor

Beer.

Guinness draught, tall can, to be exact.

Sailor


----------



## Vegas_Asian

homemade flan and pumkin crunch


----------



## egh34

For years I thought I hated almonds. Tried one, love them, now they are my snackage!


----------



## Cowgirl

Trader Joe's simply nuts (I think that's what it's called) ...the one with almonds, dried cranberries and cashews


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Whole wheat toast with strawberry jam.


----------



## Anju 

a banana


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Whole wheat rice, with fried egg, soy sauce, and a little sesame seed oil.


----------



## drenee

Chocolate covered Italian Pizzelle.  Actually, just a bite.  It's pretty rich.
deb


----------



## Sailor

Since I haven't eaten all day yet, my snack in a while will be a few BBQ Pork Ribs.

I have found that eating BBQ Pork Ribs keeps swine flu away - so far, so good, I haven't caught it. I think a nice tall, cold, Guinness draught will hit the spot while enjoying them.

Sailor


----------



## Vegas_Asian

mint chocolate chip ice cream sandwich


----------



## drenee

^^yum.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

OH, Oh, OH......... Blue Bell Chocolate Covered Cherry Ice Cream!!! It has little heart-shaped candies filled with the juicy stuffs that is in chocolate-covered cherries! It is DEVINE!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Homemade chocolate/butterscotch fudge.  Yummy...baby loves it.  LOL!!!


----------



## Aravis60

I'm having an all-fruit lemon Popsicle. Very tasty.


----------



## sjc

Just got home from work; hectic day, crunched numbers all darn day:  now enjoying a glass of zinfandel and some doritos.  The diet can wait until Monday.  A quote from the Mamas & Paps:  Monday Monday, can't trust that day...


----------



## drenee

I have some errands to run and I'll be stopping to get me some ice cream.  Yum.
deb


----------



## louiseb

CLIF nectar organic cherry pomegranate fruit & nut bar


----------



## kari

Harry and David Moose Munch that I found on sale at Target.  I agree - the diet can wait till Monday.....


----------



## Anju 

a caramel rice cake


----------



## Sailor

Since I haven't been to the store in 2 weeks, I am foraging around for things to eat.

Diet Pepsi and some Pirate's Booty.

Sailor


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Root beer float! yum


----------



## sjc

Now:  Sunflower seeds.  (David and Sons JUMBO) roasted and salted:  Crack, split...eat.


----------



## drenee

sailor said:


> some Pirate's Booty.
> 
> Sailor


Jack Sparrow Awesome!!
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

drenee said:


> I have some errands to run and I'll be stopping to get me some ice cream. Yum.
> deb


Do you have blue Bell where you live Deb? You should try the Chocolate Covered Cherry kind.


----------



## Sailor

drenee said:


> *Jack Sparrow Awesome!!*












My current feast is a chocolate-chocolate-chip muffin, Costco sized. And a diet soda so the calories don't count.

Sailor


----------



## Susan in VA

Sampling a couple of the five dozen miniature meatballs I just made for tomorrow's end-of-year celebration at DD's school.  

And in half an hour I'll sample one of the brownies I'm making for the post-celebration kindergarten playdate; they're still in the oven which is why I'm still up at 1.48 in the morning.

(It's been a long week; I need the chocolate.  )


----------



## drenee

I do not believe we have Blue Bell ice cream here.  I picked me up some cookies and cream ice cream sandwiches.  

I'm currently enjoying some fresh raspberries.  
deb


----------



## Sailor

Smart Puffs and diet soda. The Smart Puffs are from the same maker as Pirate's Booty.

Otherwise, I haven't eaten all day and I am famished. I have no food in the house and am too lazy to go to the store.

Sailor


----------



## Susan in VA

Sailor, do we need to send you a care package?


----------



## drenee

I'm watching a movie and there is a reference to Pirate's Booty.  And now I know what it is.
deb


----------



## Anju 

major left eye headache, triple dose of ice coffee


----------



## drenee

^^caused it or cured it?
deb


----------



## Anju 

cures


----------



## drenee

my cure for a headache is iced tea.  In fact, no headache, but I think I could use a glass right now.
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

Cherries. Lots and lots of fresh cherries.


----------



## drenee

I've been eating lots of fresh raspberries this week.
deb


----------



## intinst

Fresh blueberries in AR


----------



## Vegas_Asian

apple..the most healthy snack I have eaten while on the board


----------



## Lindalkcruise

Watermelon!


----------



## Susan in VA

Lots of cherries here too  --  on sale at Giant for $ 2.22 a pound!


----------



## intinst

Homemade blueberry cake with walnuts, mmmm.


----------



## Angela

Cowgirl said:


> Never heard of Chocolate Skittles...Do they taste like M&M's?


Not like M&Ms at all. They have the hard shell and chewy insides just like all the other Skittles. Not all of them are chocolate either... the flavors are: Vanilla, S'Mores, Chocolate Caramel, Chocolate Pudding and Brownie Batter.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I just found carmels by Market Pantry sold at Target....so yummy.  Way better than the Kraft carmels I usually settle for.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

When I'm here on the board I don't snack, but I do drink tea. Once I'm done with the computer for the night it's either a bowl of cereal or some Activa yogurt with fresh strawberries sliced over it.

Debra


----------



## drenee

I just tried a bowl of Special K "Special".  Yuck.  It tasted like cardboard.  
deb


----------



## Rasputina

Just stuffed my face with a grilled shrimp salad and bbq chicken pizza. yummmm


----------



## Vegas_Asian

lightly salted popcorn


----------



## Bren S.

A dark chocolate Dove bar


----------



## russr19

Harvest Cheddar Sun Chips


----------



## Susan in VA

Carrots.


----------



## Cowgirl

Cherries


----------



## intinst

Watermelon


----------



## Bren S.

Snacking on a few sugar pea pods


----------



## Aravis60

Sugar said:


> Snacking on a few sugar pea pods


Those are yummy.(Gets out shopping list)


----------



## mlewis78

Ben & Jerry's Stephen Colbert's Americone Dream (ice cream, of course).


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> pink


Bzzzzt! Wrong thread, Ann.


----------



## Susan in VA

Vanilla tea and a leftover cookie.


----------



## erskinelake

Sweety18 said:


> Doritos. I could live on that stuff (doesn't matter what flavor)


Hmmm...cool ranch!


----------



## Meemo

erskinelake said:


> Hmmm...cool ranch!


I love, love the Spicy Sweet Chili Doritos - I rarely buy them because they're too addictive. They're especially good with guacamole, or just mashed up avocado with some lime & salt added. 
Same with Golden Flake Sweet Heat Barbecue pork rinds or potato chips. Totally addictive for me.


----------



## intinst

Just had a couple fresh figs, from the farmer's market, delicious!


----------



## erskinelake

Meemo said:


> I love, love the Spicy Sweet Chili Doritos


How can it be...I HAVE NEVER HEARD of these!!?!?!? Hmmm...wonder if it's a new flavor just in a certain area in the states. They do that sometimes..test marketing. Those sound very yummy!! sigh....


----------



## pidgeon92

The Spicy Sweet Chili Doritos are awesome! Do not buy them if you have no self control.


----------



## erskinelake

pidgeon92 said:


> The Spicy Sweet Chili Doritos are awesome! Do not buy them if you have no self control.


Thanks for the warning...maybe it's best then that I've never seen them!!


----------



## angelad

California Almonds!


----------



## sjc

steak & chicken fajitas...did them up on the grill.


----------



## Meemo

erskinelake said:


> How can it be...I HAVE NEVER HEARD of these!!?!?!? Hmmm...wonder if it's a new flavor just in a certain area in the states. They do that sometimes..test marketing. Those sound very yummy!! sigh....


They truly are awesome - I found them over a year ago (in Florida) and still see them in the store - I usually look longingly and force myself to move on. I saw them on the Frito Lay site (can never remember is it Spicy Sweet Chili or Sweet Spicy Chili)...


----------



## mlewis78

Meemo said:


> I love, love the Spicy Sweet Chili Doritos - I rarely buy them because they're too addictive. They're especially good with guacamole, or just mashed up avocado with some lime & salt added.
> Same with Golden Flake Sweet Heat Barbecue pork rinds or potato chips. Totally addictive for me.


I will keep my eye out for them. Not sure that we have them in New York. I have no self control, but once would be okay.


----------



## Bren S.

Aravis60 said:


> Those are yummy.(Gets out shopping list)


Yes I love them hehe


----------



## Bren S.

Snacking on a pasta salad I made yesterday.
It is sooo good


----------



## harfner

Home-made oatmeal-raisin cookies.


----------



## Susan in VA

Sun Chips and tea


----------



## mlewis78

Green Mountain ****** Tortilla Strips with hummus as dip.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Peanut butter & Pretzels.


----------



## Bren S.

baby carrots w/ ranch dressing


----------



## Aravis60

Frozen berry medley from Wal-Mart. It's really HOT out there!


----------



## Bren S.

Aravis60 said:


> Frozen berry medley from Wal-Mart. It's really HOT out there!


Sounds yummy


----------



## Cowgirl

A Kid's meal from Chick fil A


----------



## kim

Chex Mix - Chocolate Turtle

This is the first time I've tried this flavor.  It is so yummy!!!
The whole bag is gone now


----------



## mlewis78

I'm about to microwave some popcorn (Act III - Light Butter -- I prefer butter, but the store didn't have it).


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Peanut butter on Triscuits. Yum!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Blue Bunny with red velvet cake and to watch the 'sugar' content sugar free coolwhip...vw


----------



## Rhiathame

Häagen-Dazs Five - Brown Sugar 
After looking at it for about 4 weeks in the grocery store I finally broke down and bough it and...OMG. The Coffee flavored one is next on my list.


----------



## Sailor

Rhiathame said:


> Häagen-Dazs Five - Brown Sugar
> After looking at it for about 4 weeks in the grocery store I finally broke down and bough it and...OMG. *The Coffee flavored one is next on my list*.


The COFFEE one is the only one I buy - if you like a creamy, cold, strong coffee, you will LoVe this!

Current snackage, or breakfast as it shall be named is:

BIG, HUGE, Mud Slide Cookie. It is almost like a brownie, with huge chunks of chocolate and at least 6 inches across. An iced coffee to go with it, AND I just finished a cup of Roasted Potato Soup with a 'Slug'. Slugs are from the bagel bakery and instead of round they are long and covered with all toppings of seeds and onion...very good together. I am loving my vacation, I just walk to the Co-Op store and buy all my eats - I haven't even been to a restaurant yet.

Sailor


----------



## Anju 

3 minute gluten free coffee cup chocolate cake - yum!


----------



## mlewis78

Rhiathame said:


> Häagen-Dazs Five - Brown Sugar
> After looking at it for about 4 weeks in the grocery store I finally broke down and bough it and...OMG. The Coffee flavored one is next on my list.


I've wondered how the brown sugar one tastes. I just had the mint when the only two flavors in the store were the brown sugar and mint. I love the vanilla bean.


----------



## Sailor

All I do is eat on this vacation...

I am having a container of Tabbouli and a probiotic fruit drink with Lots of Ice!


----------



## Susan in VA

Mid-afternoon snack:  a hard-boiled egg and some cashews.


----------



## Sailor

My last Renaissance Cookie and more probiotic drink.  I'm bored!  Some vacation, my sister took off without me and left me at the hotel.


----------



## Susan in VA

sailor said:


> My last Renaissance Cookie and more probiotic drink. I'm bored! Some vacation, my sister took off without me and left me at the hotel.


How can you be bored??  You're eating nonstop!


----------



## Sailor

Susan in VA said:


> How can you be bored??  You're eating nonstop!


That's the point, I'm eating nonstop out of boredom. I think I am gonna gain 10 pounds on this trip.


----------



## Susan in VA

sailor said:


> That's the point, I'm eating nonstop out of boredom. I think I am gonna gain 10 pounds on this trip.


  You'll have to get all your avatars redone, they won't fit anymore.


----------



## Aravis60

I _thought _ that my current snackage was going to be some popcorn. I put it in the microwave and then promptly forgot about it. It burnt to a crisp and now my whole house reeks of burnt popcorn. Ugh! I took the bag outside to the trash cans and turned on the ceiling fan and opened the screen. It still smells. I love burnt popcorn, but this was even too burnt for me.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Aravis60 said:


> I _thought _ that my current snackage was going to be some popcorn. I put it in the microwave and then promptly forgot about it. It burnt to a crisp and now my whole house reeks of burnt popcorn. Ugh! I took the bag outside to the trash cans and turned on the ceiling fan and opened the screen. It still smells. I love burnt popcorn, but this was even too burnt for me.


You actually like burnt popcorn?  I hate it, but I like popcorn. A good friend of mine showed me how to put m & m's in my bag of popcorn at the movies and then eat them with my popcorn. But it only works with hot popcorn. At the moment, I have plain m & m's. Yummmy!


----------



## Aravis60

I've always loved burnt popcorn. I know, most people think it is gross. I usually burn it a little on purpose, but this time it was inedible.


----------



## Anju 

Brendan Carroll said:


> put m & m's in my bag of popcorn at the movies and then eat them with my popcorn. But it only works with hot popcorn. At the moment, I have plain m & m's. Yummmy!


I DO THIS - my DH thinks I am nuts! So nice to meet another weirdo


----------



## enwood

Livermush sandwich with mayo, mustard and cheese. Yummy!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Anju No. 469 said:


> I DO THIS - my DH thinks I am nuts! So nice to meet another weirdo


I hope that your DH realizes that you and I are the most lovable, most intelligent, most wonderflous weirdos in the world.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Anju No. 469 said:


> I DO THIS - my DH thinks I am nuts! So nice to meet another weirdo


This MUST be a Texas thing....  Although I swore Brendan was just humoring me when he told me HE did THIS!!!!  I have always done it... and I also put jalapenos on my popcorn at the movies too!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

enwood said:


> Livermush sandwich with mayo, mustard and cheese. Yummy!


By livermush, do you mean that liver cheese with the strip of fat around each slice, cause if you do, I, too, am guilty of indulging this treat with extra mayo... hold the mustard!


----------



## Aravis60

I've never heard of livermush before. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Meredith Sinclair said:


> This MUST be a Texas thing....  Although I swore Brendan was just humoring me when he told me HE did THIS!!!!  I have always done it... and I also put jalapenos on my popcorn at the movies too!


Oh yeah? Well, I put jalapenos inside my m & m's... just kidding. No, I really do like this snack. Right now, I'm drinking a pina colada type snack.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> Oh yeah? Well, I put jalapenos inside my m & m's... just kidding. No, I really do like this snack. Right now, I'm drinking a pina colada type snack.


Ok, SO you are trying to NOT face your FEARS tonight obviously.... Soberaholic??


----------



## drenee

Mango sorbet.
deb


----------



## Aravis60

microwave soft pretzel


----------



## angelad

Undervalued Carrots.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Ok, SO you are trying to NOT face your FEARS tonight obviously.... Soberaholic??


No emmies tonight with or without jalapenos. Today's snack is pineapple chunks blended with pina colada and Capt. Morgan's spiced rum.


----------



## Anju 

corn tortilla with melted cheddar cheese -

would rather livermush with extra mayo!  hmmm may go to the store mananana and see if I can find some livermush - on a corn tortilla - yummmmmmmy


----------



## Bren S.

Cool Ranch Doritos


----------



## mlewis78

Meemo said:


> I love, love the Spicy Sweet Chili Doritos - I rarely buy them because they're too addictive. They're especially good with guacamole, or just mashed up avocado with some lime & salt added.
> Same with Golden Flake Sweet Heat Barbecue pork rinds or potato chips. Totally addictive for me.


I saw the Spicy Sweet Chili Doritos in the new Walgreens in my neighborhood. I haven't bought them yet. They only had a very, very large bag and a tiny one. Maybe next time I'm there, I'll give in to the temptation of the large bag.


----------



## sjc

Klondike bar


----------



## Susan in VA

sjc said:


> Klondike bar


I just saw that they came out with ones with thicker chocolate around 'em.... have you tried those, and if so are they better?


----------



## sjc

Yes...but I got the triple chocolate and there is liquid choc in it as well...very messy.  Won't buy again; too messy; I like the crunch ones (like nestle crunch bar on the outside).


----------



## Susan in VA

sjc said:


> Yes...but I got the triple chocolate and there is liquid choc in it as well...very messy. Won't buy again; too messy; I like the crunch ones (like nestle crunch bar on the outside).


Liquid choc?? Sounds intriguing... though yes, probably messy.

I like crunch, and even better the cappucino ones, though it looks like maybe they've discontinued those; I haven't seen them in a while.


----------



## drenee

Susan in VA said:


> I just saw that they came out with ones with thicker chocolate around 'em.... have you tried those, and if so are they better?


I remember when they had the thicker coating to begin with, and they were thicker in general. 
deb


----------



## Guest

Vegas_Asian said:


> I seem to alway be snacking when I'm on the board! So what you snacking on? (this is supposed to be like: what ya currently listening to..but for snacks or food in general)
> 
> Current snackage.....
> fresh baguettes (cost 65 cents each) and a boba milk tea from chinatown.


Simply Social Crackers topped with Mahi Mahi spread, sliced grape tomatoes, jalapenos & Deli Mustard.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Beef tamales with cheese sauce getting my taste buds ready for spanish rice ( wife does not know about "snacks" shes at work) for supper...vw


----------



## Brenda Carroll

vikingwarrior22 said:


> Beef tamales with cheese sauce getting my taste buds ready for spanish rice ( wife does not know about "snacks" shes at work) for supper...vw


I have to go for cheese enchiladas, maybe with that nice green sauce on some crispy hot tortilla chips... OMG! I'm starving!! Not an avacado in sight.


----------



## drenee

salt and pepper popcorn.
deb


----------



## Guest

vikingwarrior22 said:


> Beef tamales with cheese sauce getting my taste buds ready for spanish rice ( wife does not know about "snacks" shes at work) for supper...vw


Better lock the ole' PC!!


----------



## Aravis60

Leftover lemon sponge cake


----------



## mlewis78

I'm going to start eating some Garden of Eatin' Jalapeno Lime tortilla chips and hummus. These are my favorite of all tortilla chips.


----------



## Susan in VA

Toblerone and tea.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Honey-nut shredded wheat with milk.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

spaghetti's with mushrooms and tomato  sauce    vw


----------



## Ann in Arlington

iced tea, (sorry, just boring old Lipton's) sweetened slightly with the yellow packets and dark chocolate covered raisinets.


----------



## Anju 

marshmallows


----------



## BTackitt

Jack in the Box- Diet Coke Float- they have the best icecream for this out of all the fast food places around.


----------



## Anju 

We have a restaurant here called 60's in Paradise - that is a throw back to the 60's, best burgers around, anyway they have root beer floats that the first time my DH had one of theirs - I thought he was going to swoon


----------



## Guest

I used to LOVE Oreos until I found out that the "Cream" filling is actually shortening (think Crisco) sweetened with sugar. That turned me right off..haven't had one in over a year now.

My favorite snacks are soft pretzels with mustard and milkshakes.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Double-Stuffed Oreos and a big glass of ice cold milk for dunking... YUM!


----------



## mlewis78

Just had a bowl of fresh cherries.


----------



## drenee

mini powdered donuts.
deb


----------



## Anju 

breakfast time - cottage cheese with homemade canned peaches - DH gets oatmeal with peanut butter and honey


----------



## Cowgirl

mlewis78 said:


> Just had a bowl of fresh cherries.


That's been my snack all week. I'll be so sad when cherry season is over. They were so good this year.


----------



## rho

luvmy4brats said:


> Double-Stuffed Oreos and a big glass of ice cold milk for dunking... YUM!


Oreos with peanut butter spread on them - really make them healthy you know


----------



## luvmy4brats

rho said:


> Oreos with peanut butter spread on them - really make them healthy you know


I can see how much healthier that would be. I've always added the milk for the extra calcium. But peanut butter? Much, much healthier.

Breakfast this morning is oatmeal with a bit of brown sugar and milk.


----------



## Guest

See my post about Oreos. The cream filling isn't what they want you to think it is! LOL


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm pretty sure the comments about making Oreos healthier with PB or milk is completely tongue in cheek. (Kinda literally, actually. ) The cream filling is what it is and if you want healthy you shouldn't even be _looking_ at Oreos! But sometimes, it's exactly the flavor you want and it tastes yummy!

It probably is fair to say that having them with milk means at least you're getting the nutrition of the milk. . .but the purpose is still NOT a healthy snack!


----------



## rho

NYCKindleFan said:


> See my post about Oreos. The cream filling isn't what they want you to think it is! LOL


I saw that - lol -- but since my aunt lived to 93 when she grew up eating lard sandwiches and eating Oreos I'll chance it 

I know - lard sandwiches bleech -- now bacon grease sandwiches I could probably get behind hehehe


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm pretty sure the comments about making Oreos healthier with PB or milk is completely tongue in cheek. (Kinda literally, actually. ) The cream filling is what it is and if you want healthy you shouldn't even be _looking_ at Oreos! But sometimes, it's exactly the flavor you want and it tastes yummy!
> 
> It probably is fair to say that having them with milk means at least you're getting the nutrition of the milk. . .but the purpose is still NOT a healthy snack!


Wait a minute? Oreo's aren't healthy?

I bet my cheese and Miracle Whip sandwiches on Wonder Bread aren't healthy either, but boy-o-boy they sure taste yummy.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

luvmy4brats said:


> I bet my cheese and Miracle Whip sandwiches on Wonder Bread aren't healthy either, but boy-o-boy they sure taste yummy.


Hmmm. Miracle Whip is not allowed in this house. I gather, growing up, that it's what DH's mother used. She called it "Mayonnaise" and he didn't like it. He has this story of being at his cousins' house and his aunt made sandwiches and put "mayonnaise" on it and he was polite and just ate it. And he _liked_ it. So he asked her what kind it was. She showed him the jar which said "Mayonnaise" and that's when he realized that at his house, "Mayonnaise" was spelled "M I R A C L E W H I P". Pretty sure he never ate it again.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hmmm. Miracle Whip is not allowed in this house. I gather, growing up, that it's what DH's mother used. She called it "Mayonnaise" and he didn't like it. He has this story of being at his cousins' house and his aunt made sandwiches and put "mayonnaise" on it and he was polite and just ate it. And he _liked_ it. So he asked her what kind it was. She showed him the jar which said "Mayonnaise" and that's when he realized that at his house, "Mayonnaise" was spelled "M I R A C L E W H I P". Pretty sure he never ate it again.


LOL! We usually have both in the house. There is a big difference in taste between the two. It just depends on what I'm in the mood for. Luckily, the kids like both.


----------



## Guest

Lard sandwiches? Really? I wonder what that tastes like..LOL! I've cooked with lard before (nothing makes a better pie crust!) but I've never eaten it straight!


----------



## Aravis60

luvmy4brats said:


> LOL! We usually have both in the house. There is a big difference in taste between the two. It just depends on what I'm in the mood for. Luckily, the kids like both.


We usually have both in the house too. My hubby likes Miracle Whip and I like mayo.


----------



## Guest

I find Miracle Whip to be way too sweet. My husband loves it though. I guess it just depends on what you grew up with!


----------



## Aravis60

NYCKindleFan said:


> I find Miracle Whip to be way too sweet. My husband loves it though. I guess it just depends on what you grew up with!


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Anju 

I can't tell the difference between the two of them, so I get whatever is the cheapest.  My DH doesn't seem to notice a difference as he has never said anything.

Now for oreos - I can gain weight just looking at them, which is all I can do now   but with or without dunking, double-stuffing, whatever, best food ever IMHO


----------



## vikingwarrior22

water packed tuna with black pepper  vw


----------



## telracs

ben and jerry's half baked ice cream.  i'm picking out the cookie dough chunks and just eating them.


----------



## mlewis78

I can't buy oreos any more because when I did, I couldn't stop until they were gone.  One year after I'd lost 16 pounds, I started eating Oreos a few times a week and the weight crept right up.  Same thing happened after I'd lost 30 pounds with peanut M&Ms.  After not having them for a long time, they are even more addictive, so I can't buy them.

My favorite oreos used to be the ones with peanut butter flavored creme in them.  After they stopped making them, I'd buy similar cookies by Famous Amos.

Marti


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I just saw Glenn Beck dipping double-stuff oreos into a can of lemon frosting!!! Wow!!  My snack:  Tostitos and Tostitos bean and cheese zesty dip.  Horribly good.


----------



## Anju 

tostada with melted cheese - actually dinner


----------



## luvmy4brats

Edy's Take the Cake ice cream. Tastes like birthday cake and is only 120 calories.


----------



## telracs

luvmy4brats said:


> Edy's Take the Cake ice cream. Tastes like birthday cake and is only 120 calories.


sounds yummy! i just broke into some ben and jerry's smores flavor


----------



## vikingwarrior22

I had my jal. sausage/link for breakfast at 7am and now I am eyeing a bowl of miniwheats and mmaybe a slice of cake...vw


----------



## Anju 

popcorn


----------



## crebel

cold pizza


----------



## Ann in Arlington

we just finished dinner:  steak on the grill and a random selection of veggies from the garden quick sauteed, including zucchini, onion, carrot, pepper, green beans, and tomatoes.  Chocolate chip ice cream with hershey's syrup for dessert.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Ann in Arlington said:


> we just finished dinner: steak on the grill and a random selection of veggies from the garden quick sauteed, including zucchini, onion, carrot, pepper, green beans, and tomatoes. Chocolate chip ice cream with hershey's syrup for dessert.


Oh! Not fair, not fair. You make my Classic Lay's sound less than classic, Miss Ann!


----------



## Ann in Arlington




----------



## Anju 

Ann that is cruel!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, if it makes you all feel better, dinner was two hours ago.  I'm having a Yuengling lager now.


(And watching the Nationals, which is, more often than not, rather sad.   )


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, if it makes you all feel better, dinner was two hours ago. I'm having a Yuengling lager now.
> 
> (And watching the Nationals, which is, more often than not, rather sad.  )


Which Nationals would that be, Miss Ann?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Washington Nationals baseball team. . . .they are. . . . .poor. . . . this year. . . . .even so, there are flashes of greatness.  Like, right now, the bases are loaded and one of the best batters is up. . . . .



sigh!  never mind.  he struck out.  inning over.


----------



## koolmnbv

Wheat thins and chocolate milk


----------



## Anju 

That's ok Ann - I can relate, the Texas Rangers have been absolutely horrible forever, and we don't get them on tv very often and when I do get to watch - ARGHH - They used to be the Washington Senators


----------



## Anju 

forgot my snackage

fresh mango from the tree hanging over our driveway


----------



## koolmnbv

Anju No. 469 said:


> forgot my snackage
> 
> fresh mango from the tree hanging over our driveway


Ok you are just trying to make me jealous!

My current snackage is trail mix. I love it but I have to be careful with it because I could eat a whole tub of it before I realize.


----------



## Tippy

Ice cream toffee bar


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Finally got my appetite back, so sent hubby to get Pringles (original&salt and vinegar), he even got my favorite wild berry flavored water from Target to go with it.  Yummy.


----------



## telracs

left over hibachi filet mignon and fried rice


----------



## L Brandt

Schwans Butter Pecan Ice Cream...


----------



## Cowgirl

L Brandt said:


> Schwans Butter Pecan Ice Cream...


I love the mint chocolate chip from the Schwan Man.


----------



## intinst

Breakfast was bacon and toast, with cherry preserves made by a Mennonite family here in AR.


----------



## Anju 

gluten free apple crisp - could have had cool whip or milk or ice cream or whipped cream - but yummy as it was!  Difficult to find gluten free sweets - this was home made BTW


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Anju No. 469 said:


> gluten free apple crisp - could have had cool whip or milk or ice cream or whipped cream - but yummy as it was! Difficult to find gluten free sweets - this was home made BTW


Sooooo, is this like your pecan pie? I still have dreams about that sweet, sweet picture... mmmmm. I love apple crisp with or without glutens... it adds to my glutenous maximus!  My snack: mini-M'ies in one of those cute little tubes. They didn't last long, sniff.


----------



## NogDog

OK, y'all are making me hungry. I think it might be hoagie time:

fresh hoagie roll from the grocery store bakery
light mayo
healthy dose of horse radish sauce
couple slices American cheese
healthy handful of deli turkey breast
freshly sliced tomato and some shredded lettuce
light sprinkling of Italian seasoning
a couple sheets of paper towel for the inevitable mess

Haven't decided yet if I want lemonade or cran-grape to drink with it.


----------



## Susan in VA

Anju No. 469 said:


> I can't tell the difference between the two of them,


Between MiracleWhip and mayonnaise??


----------



## Susan in VA

NYCKindleFan said:


> Lard sandwiches? Really? I wonder what that tastes like..LOL! I've cooked with lard before (nothing makes a better pie crust!) but I've never eaten it straight!


Lard on bread only works if you have the right kind of bread. Something substantial, like a German rye (not supermarket rye, but the kind of bread that has a real crust and can't be wadded up into a ball). Lard, thinly spread, and a little salt. If there are bacon bits in the lard it's better. I ate a couple of these before I knew what it was... then I never touched another one.


----------



## koolmnbv

pb&j and ice water


----------



## Susan in VA

tea, Earl Grey, hot  

(and goldfish, plain)


----------



## koolmnbv

Pretzel sticks and 2% milk



Susan in VA said:


> tea, Earl Grey, hot


But this sounds like a good idea!


----------



## mlewis78

I can't snack tonight -- I'm defrosting the freezer.  Woe is me.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

mlewis78 said:


> I can't snack tonight -- I'm defrosting the freezer. Woe is me.


Just pour some red cream soda over the frost and mmmm, mmmm good, instant snowcone! LOL


----------



## Susan in VA

mlewis78 said:


> I can't snack tonight -- I'm defrosting the freezer. Woe is me.


What, you don't have non-frozen snacks in the house?


----------



## mlewis78

Finished the defrost about midnight and then went out to buy milk, ice cream and yogurt.  Also bought by very favorite tortilla chips, Garden of Eatin' Jalapeno Lime and plain hummus.  So I'm snacking on that now.

I didn't have stuff to munch on before, so I had to buy stuff.  About all I had was cereal, but no milk to put on it and I won't eat it dry.

Marti


----------



## koolmnbv

Popsicle


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Kitkat bar  vw


----------



## Vegas_Asian

banana shake and banana bread.....yeah there was an overload of overripened bananas in the kitchen, but I took care of that. lol.


----------



## koolmnbv

I ate leftover pizza earlier and I regret it. Mainly because I should have ate some fresh fruit and I wouldn't feel all thirsty and dehdrated right now and because the leftover pizza wasn't even very good.   Maybe I will eat some fruit anyway just to feel better.


----------



## mlewis78

koolmnbv said:


> I ate leftover pizza earlier and I regret it. Mainly because I should have ate some fresh fruit and I wouldn't feel all thirsty and dehdrated right now and because the leftover pizza wasn't even very good.  Maybe I will eat some fruit anyway just to feel better.


Just one slice?

Tonight I ate a whole lot of chocolate macaroons -- the two-bite kind -- from Whole Foods. I hadn't bought their macaroons since last winter and now I remember that I can't eat just a few.


----------



## koolmnbv

mlewis78 said:


> Just one slice?
> 
> Tonight I ate a whole lot of chocolate macaroons -- the two-bite kind -- from Whole Foods. I hadn't bought their macaroons since last winter and now I remember that I can't eat just a few.


2 slices of pizza 

Those macaroons sounds good! I wouldn't be able to restrain either


----------



## Bren S.

Fresh strawberries  

Over the weekend I also made my strawberry margaritas with fresh strawberries...yummmmm


----------



## Susan in VA

mlewis78 said:


> Just one slice?
> 
> Tonight I ate a whole lot of chocolate macaroons -- the two-bite kind -- from Whole Foods. I hadn't bought their macaroons since last winter and now I remember that I can't eat just a few.


Thanks for the warning. I was just looking at a container of those last night in the store, thinking that the two-bite name was kind of fun, and being really tempted to buy them. I was proud of myself for resisting. (But I bought an almond croissant instead.)


----------



## Susan in VA

Earlier, a slice of the lemon cake that I finally got around to making.  

Right now, a glass of Syrah.  I don't care for it that much; I think the rest is going to end up in a sauce.  (Provided I can find about six recipes that call for red wine...)


----------



## koolmnbv

Right now hot tea. Pretty soon I want something with more substance. I think I might be getting hungry


----------



## drenee

I made more zucchini bread over the weekend.  That's what I'm having now.
deb


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Yoplait, light, thick and creamy Cinnamon Roll yogurt.  It's so wierd!  It really tastes like cinnamon rolls.


----------



## Susan in VA

Cold chicken.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

What?  Frigid fowl?


----------



## Susan in VA

Brendan Carroll said:


> What? Frigid fowl?


'Fraid so. Cutting out brownies, cookies, and other treats for a couple of weeks. My clothes shrank.


----------



## drenee

I had homemade zucchini bread earlier this evening.
deb


----------



## mlewis78

Eating popcorn now.


----------



## KindleMom

LOL, I'm eating popcorn too.  Smart Food White Cheddar Popcorn.  I am addicted to this stuff.


----------



## mlewis78

I like the white cheddar popcorn but haven't had it in a long time.  Do your fingers get full of the white stuff?  My popcorn tonight was Act III microwaved.


----------



## KindleMom

Yep, my fingers get all covered in the white powder.  I use only one hand to eat with and then have to use the computer with one hand.  I mastered the one handed skill when I was feeding my babies.  Who knew it would it would helpin in eating snacks?


----------



## egh34

Still on almonds. Or M & M's


----------



## Susan in VA

Pistachios and tea.


----------



## F1Wild

Peaches...a peach every night for weeks now.


----------



## telracs

_Stacy's_ sugar and cinnamon pita chips.


----------



## Anju 

tostadas with melted cheese - actually lunch


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Parmesan Goldfish and Cherry Coke Zero


----------



## kari

Tortilla chips and Hummus


----------



## telracs

Honey Bunches of Oats cereal


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Broccoli, carrot and snow peas with Soy Sauce.


----------



## Susan in VA

A large handful of Nestle's semi-sweet chocolate chips.  

I needed a chocolate fix, and there's NO other chocolate in the house.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

So what has happened to this little thread?  Nobody snackages any more?  I'm a'snackin' on Spam! LOL


----------



## Susan in VA

Brendan Carroll said:


> So what has happened to this little thread? Nobody snackages any more?


Maybe after your "broccoli and carrots" post everyone felt too guilty to admit what they were snackaging on....


----------



## telracs

Dulce De Leche Cheesecake.


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> Dulce De Leche Cheesecake.


See, now _there's _one worth feeling guilty about!


----------



## mlewis78

scarlet said:


> Dulce De Leche Cheesecake.


Did you make it yourself or buy it? I want to know where you got it. I'm eating cherries now after having had two Reese's cups and some twizzlers.


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Cheddar cheese popcorn from Whole Foods. Yum!


----------



## drenee

I want some popcorn, but I'm out of Lemonheads.  I've been on a popcorn and Lemonheads kick lately.  I'm also not going to make a trip out just to buy Lemonheads.  I guess I'll go find something healthier.  
deb


----------



## F1Wild

Goldfish (original) and Craisins....I know, weird combo and NO, I'm not pregnant!


----------



## intinst

Celery sticks with cream cheese and craisins, good!


----------



## F1Wild

intinst said:


> Celery sticks with cream cheese and craisins, good!


Craisins rule!!! Plus, they're chock-full of anti-oxidants!


----------



## drenee

Powdered sugar donettes and a glass of milk.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

drenee said:


> Powdered sugar donettes and a glass of milk.
> deb


Now, that's what I call snackage!

Betsy


----------



## intinst

drenee said:


> I want some popcorn, but I'm out of Lemonheads. I've been on a popcorn and Lemonheads kick lately. I'm also not going to make a trip out just to buy Lemonheads.  I guess I'll go find something healthier.
> deb





drenee said:


> Powdered sugar donettes and a glass of milk.
> deb


?

(sounds like something I would do)


----------



## drenee

Spoiler



smartass


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The milk is healthy....

Betsy


----------



## drenee

The bad part is, I did not find something healthy, other than the milk.  In fact, I went ahead and ate some popcorn anyway.  LOL.
deb


----------



## KindleMom

Homemade cake batter ice cream.

I'm addicted.


----------



## Susan in VA

KindleMom said:


> Homemade cake batter ice cream.
> 
> I'm addicted.


By this time next week you'll be addicted to the SFS's again. 

(Wait, did you say _homemade_ ice cream?? Where exactly do you live, again? )


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Trader Joe's Ice Cream Cake!


----------



## F1Wild

Went totally over the top...Purely Decadent Soy Delicious Mocha Almond Fudge Frozen Dessert - it's *THE BEST*!!!


----------



## Meemo

KindleMom said:


> Homemade cake batter ice cream.
> 
> I'm addicted.


Okay we (all right, I) need to know how to make this!


----------



## KindleMom

Meemo said:


> Okay we (all right, I) need to know how to make this!


It's too easy so very dangerous. But you asked. 

*Cake Batter Ice Cream*

Yield: 10 1/2 cup servings

Ingredients:
* 1 cup whole milk, well chilled
* 3/4 cup granulated sugar
* 2 cups heavy cream, well chilled
* 1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
* 2/3 cup cake mix

Directions:
1. Place freezer bowl of ice cream maker into the freezer. It is better to keep it in there 24/7 that way it is always ready.
2. In a medium bowl, whisk the milk and granulated sugar until the sugar is dissolved.
3. Stir in the heavy cream and vanilla to taste.
4. Stir in cake mix, making sure there are no lumps.
5. Pour mixture into the freezer bowl and let mix until it has thickened (about 25-30 minutes).
6. Remove ice cream from freezer bowl and place into a separate container.
7. Place freezer bowl and the ice cream into the freezer to further harden.

http://www.recipezaar.com/Cake-Batter-Ice-Cream-128952


----------



## drenee

I think I'm going to have powdered sugar donettes (3) and a glass of milk.  
intinst is not online, and I did not claim to be looking for anything healthy tonight, so I'm off to eat relatively guilt free.  
deb


----------



## F1Wild

Has anyone ever tried The Elegant Farmer's Apple Pie Baked in a Paper Bag?  We saw it on a Bobby Flay Throw Down last night and it looked delish!  I know you can order them online, but wanted a real reference before I do.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

brownies

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

drenee said:


> I think I'm going to have powdered sugar donettes (3) and a glass of milk.
> intinst is not online, and I did not claim to be looking for anything healthy tonight, so I'm off to eat relatively guilt free.
> deb


LOL! We won't tell...


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Hummus and crackers, and chardonnay


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, Deb, this is all just between you and us!

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

KindleMom said:


> It's too easy so very dangerous. But you asked.
> 
> *Cake Batter Ice Cream*
> 
> Yield: 10 1/2 cup servings
> 
> Ingredients:
> * 1 cup whole milk, well chilled
> * 3/4 cup granulated sugar
> * 2 cups heavy cream, well chilled
> * 1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
> * 2/3 cup cake mix
> 
> Directions:
> 1. Place freezer bowl of ice cream maker into the freezer. It is better to keep it in there 24/7 that way it is always ready.
> 2. In a medium bowl, whisk the milk and granulated sugar until the sugar is dissolved.
> 3. Stir in the heavy cream and vanilla to taste.
> 4. Stir in cake mix, making sure there are no lumps.
> 5. Pour mixture into the freezer bowl and let mix until it has thickened (about 25-30 minutes).
> 6. Remove ice cream from freezer bowl and place into a separate container.
> 7. Place freezer bowl and the ice cream into the freezer to further harden.
> 
> http://www.recipezaar.com/Cake-Batter-Ice-Cream-128952


Oh yum, and my bowls are, indeed, in the freezer....


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Rosemary and Olive Oil Triscuit with Garden Vegetable Cream Cheese. Yummy.

Oh, for those who like M&M's in their popcorn, I like Reese's Pieces in mine!


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Dove Ice Cream Bar. Oh-h-h-h-h-h-!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Blue Bell Ice Cream Bar!! Ha!


----------



## F1Wild

Any ice cream anything!!!


----------



## Susan in VA

<searching fridge>

Only thing resembling ice cream in there is lemon sherbet. And I really want something with chocolate. Sigh.

So... just tea, for now, to take my mind off chocolate.


----------



## F1Wild

Just popped a devil's food donut hole into my gob.  Mmmmmm!


----------



## koolmnbv

I Need to shed my 37lbs of baby weight so my current snackage (and meals) has basically been fruits and veggies lately.


----------



## intinst

Sausage and fried egg sandwich. (Breakfast to go, made at home)


----------



## Aravis60

I'm getting ready to eat a caramel and peanut covered apple that I bought at the fair last night.


----------



## louiseb

I'm in meetings all afternoon at work and have an organic orange/cranberry Gnu bar in my purse for later.


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Punjab Eggplant from Tader Joe's. Hot and spicy!


----------



## Anju 

cherries -yum yum


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Anju No. 469 said:


> cherries -yum yum


Hey, Miss Anju, haven't talked to you in a while. I love cherries, but I'm snacking on tater salad.


----------



## drenee

Having my two little powdered donettes.
deb


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

handmade chocolate canolli


----------



## drenee

^^^I hate my donuts now.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

You can send them to me.


----------



## loonlover

Made from scratch angel food cupcakes.  Although I have made angel food cakes from scratch for years, this was my first attempt to bake as cupcakes - they came out pretty well.


----------



## Susan in VA

Did you adjust anything in the recipe, or use the cake recipe and just bake them for less time?


----------



## loonlover

I lowered the oven temp from 375 to 350 and baked for a shorter time.  Baked them in my silicone muffin pans without paper liners.  I have decided to use paper liners the next time.


----------



## KindleMom

loonlover said:


> I lowered the oven temp from 375 to 350 and baked for a shorter time. Baked them in my silicone muffin pans without paper liners. I have decided to use paper liners the next time.


I haven't figured out why silicone bake ware is a good thing yet. I must be missing something. It's flimsy and everything stick horribly.

And thanks for the angel food cupcake idea. As far as cake goes it's pretty good option.


----------



## KindleMom

I'm eating a strawberry cream filled Twinkie.  

The kids leave for the first day of school and I lose all control.  A Twinkie for breakfast!?!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I just finished a bowl of maple & brown sugar oatmeal.


----------



## drenee

I also had a bowl of oats this morning.  I'm now having a cup of Teavana Strawberry Harmony blooming tea.  That's my snack.


----------



## Meemo

Iced coffee - made with my cold brew coffee, fat free half & half & Davinci sugar-free vanilla syrup.  Yum!


----------



## telracs

Godiva chocolate covered cherries.


----------



## drenee

Fresh pineapple.

deb


----------



## telracs

Fresh strawberries.


----------



## crebel

cheese curds


----------



## loonlover

I found the silicone muffin pan did not work as well for the angel food cupcakes as it does for muffins where non-stick spray can be used.  However, the tube pan works great for angel food as you can turn the pan inside out as you remove the cake.  Baking with silicone does require a cookie sheet to be used as support, but there are some things it works better for than others.


----------



## mlewis78

Ben & Jerry's NY chocolate fudge chunk.


----------



## amyrebecca

The new Limited Edition Coconut M&M's!!! They are so good. Mom kept telling me about them and finally gave me an empty bag so I could see the packaging. They were so good she ate them even though she was bringing them to me. I found the Large bag of them at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

amyrebecca said:


> The new Limited Edition Coconut M&M's!!!


<perks up ears> Coconut m&m's? Gotta find me some of them. . . . .


----------



## Cowgirl

amyrebecca said:


> The new Limited Edition Coconut M&M's!!! They are so good. Mom kept telling me about them and finally gave me an empty bag so I could see the packaging. They were so good she ate them even though she was bringing them to me. I found the Large bag of them at Wal-Mart.


Wow...how did I miss these...It's on my Walmart list for tomorrow! I love anything coconut!


----------



## amyrebecca

Me too! They were out on a middle display at my Wal-Mart. They also have a strawberry flavor, which sounds horrible to me. My mom found hers at a gas station, like 7-Eleven.


----------



## Anju 

Hi Brendan -

snacking on more fresh cherries - awfully difficult to not overdo they are sooooo sweet!


----------



## KindleMom

Ann in Arlington said:


> <perks up ears> Coconut m&m's? Gotta find me some of them. . . . .


Yeah, no kidding.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I saw those today at Walmart, but wasn't too sure about them. I'll have to see if I can find some when I'm out and about tomorrow. 

I'm having a major chocolate attack and am waiting for Dominos to deliver a couple orders of their new Chocolate Lava Crunch cakes. They are so yummy.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Anju No. 469 said:


> Hi Brendan -
> 
> snacking on more fresh cherries - awfully difficult to not overdo they are sooooo sweet!


Can you really overdo on fresh cherries, Miss Anju?  I mean, my current snackage is Twinkies... why? Because I saw them on TV and every time I see them, I have to have them!! Thank God, they don't advertise them like they used to.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Cowgirl said:


> Wow...how did I miss these...It's on my Walmart list for tomorrow! I love anything coconut!


I missed this about the coconut M & M's. Yes, wow!! I ate some last week. Emmies are my favorite, but the coconut ones were, how shall I say? Magnifique! But not as good as the ones with caramel in the center. O, O, O, o, o, o to infinity.


----------



## F1Wild

OMG!!!  I don't even like chocolate, but the thought of coconut M&Ms just set my mouth watering (no drooling yet, though)!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Brendan Carroll said:


> I missed this about the coconut M & M's. Yes, wow!! I ate some last week. Emmies are my favorite, but the coconut ones were, how shall I say? Magnifique! But not as good as the ones with caramel in the center. O, O, O, o, o, o to infinity.


So glad to see I'm not the only person that calls them emmies.

I warm them up in my hands before I eat them.


----------



## Cowgirl

I love m&m's cold...I put them in the fridge!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

luvmy4brats said:


> So glad to see I'm not the only person that calls them emmies.
> 
> I warm them up in my hands before I eat them.


I actually learned to call them that from Miss Meredith who posts hereabouts. She puts them in her popcorn!  I tried it and it wasn't bad at all.


----------



## Susan in VA

loonlover said:


> I lowered the oven temp from 375 to 350 and baked for a shorter time. Baked them in my silicone muffin pans without paper liners. I have decided to use paper liners the next time.


Thanks. Cupcakes from cake recipes is a good idea. I like to bake and want to try out more recipes, but that's much easier with cookies or cupcakes -- eat a few and give away the rest. Much harder to give away a cake with a couple of slices missing.


----------



## Susan in VA

KindleMom said:


> I'm eating a strawberry cream filled Twinkie.
> 
> The kids leave for the first day of school and I lose all control. A Twinkie for breakfast!?!


You're looking at that all wrong. You are being a good mother, sacrificing yourself to remove this evil substance so that your kids aren't subjected to terribly unhealthy junk food.


----------



## Susan in VA

Cowgirl said:


> Wow...how did I miss these...It's on my Walmart list for tomorrow! I love anything coconut!


Have you tried the coconut Hershey's Kisses? Addictive.


----------



## luvmy4brats

KindleMom said:


> I'm eating a strawberry cream filled Twinkie.
> 
> The kids leave for the first day of school and I lose all control. A Twinkie for breakfast!?!


The things I miss out on because I homeschool. Almost makes me want to flag down the bus driver. My kids won't let me anywhere near their snacks (and then eat MY stash of chocolate and don't tell me)


----------



## mlewis78

Coconut M&Ms . . . all I need right now!  I had given up buying chocolate habitually after I lost my job in January.  Figured this was a good time to lose some weight.  Last Saturday night when I came out of the flute convention in Times Square, I passed by the Hershey Store (M&Ms is across the street) and couldn't believe how crowded it was. It inspired me to buy some chocolate Reeses at a Duane Reade up the street.  Since I last bought them, the Reese's miniatures have gone way up in price.  I bought the ten-pack of cups.  Put them in the freezer.  Yumm.  Then a few days later I was in Walgreens and saw the miniatures on sale -- still overpriced for a small bag (what happened to the big bag of miniatures?), so I bought them, put into the freezer and ate them later on.

Now I'm stickin' to popcorn as a snack (and occasionally ice cream).


----------



## F1Wild

mlewis78 said:


> Coconut M&Ms . . . Last Saturday night when I came out of the flute convention in Times Square, I passed by the Hershey Store (M&Ms is across the street)...


Ah to be in NY and have a store for everything!


----------



## drenee

I'm not a big chocolate eater, but I did see a ad for a dark chocolate Reese's Cup.  I am going to have to try one of those.
deb


----------



## mlewis78

drenee said:


> I'm not a big chocolate eater, but I did see a ad for a dark chocolate Reese's Cup. I am going to have to try one of those.
> deb


I haven't tried those yet. Saw them in the window at the Hershey store. But it was impossible to shop there with that crowd. Didn't see them in Duane Reade or Walgreens.


----------



## drenee

I'm trying to think of where I saw the ad.  It must have been in a paper I was reading this week.  I don't think I dreamt about them.  They're not something I normally eat.  LOL.
deb


----------



## mlewis78

I just wondered if there are Hershey and M&M stores in touristy areas of other cities, besides NYC and Hershey, PA.  I just couldn't believe how many tourists were buying stuff there.  I hadn't bought chocolate since January.  Then I realized that there are a lot of chocoholics out there.  No wonder there are so many overweight Americans.  And yes, the tourists in the store were Americans.  We get a lot of foreign tourists, but they were not buying the Hersheys.


----------



## F1Wild

I don't like chocolate, but do love Mozart chocolate.  Anyone had these?


----------



## mlewis78

Where do you get Mozart chocolate?

The one I was buying a lot before I went cold turkey in January was the small bag of individually wrapped . . . forgot . . . oh, yes, Ghirardelli.  They have one flavor made with peanut butter that is even better than Reeses.


----------



## mlewis78




----------



## mlewis78

I just looked up the Hershey stores. Besides those in Hershey, PA, there are four: NYC, Chicago, Niagara Falls and Shanghai. Here's the Shanghai store page:

http://www.hersheys.com/discover/shanghai.asp


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Smart Food Cheese Popcorn


----------



## Rhiathame

Chex Turtle Bars


----------



## telracs

Honey Bunches of Oats cereal.


----------



## Meemo

F1Wild said:


> I don't like chocolate, but do love Mozart chocolate. Anyone had these?


Mozart's Balls? (Not totally just being naughty...Mozart Kugel - literal translation is balls) 

Mozart Kugel is composed of pistachio marzipan, with a hazelnut nougat center then doubled dipped in light then dark chocolate.


----------



## KindleMom

I need to stop visiting this thread.

Smart Foods White Cheddar Popcorn - my addiction

Lindor Balls - in my top 5 of chocolates - the Mozart balls kinda look like them and they aren't naughty either

Chex Turtle Bars - I discovered these about six months ago.  Dangerous.

Back to my air popped popcorn.


----------



## telracs

Meemo said:


> Mozart's Balls? (Not totally just being naughty...Mozart Kugel - literal translation is balls)
> 
> Mozart Kugel is composed of pistachio marzipan, with a hazelnut nougat center then doubled dipped in light then dark chocolate.


Oh, my goodness, I love these!

I'm eating buffalo wings.


----------



## Anju 

Good chocolate - I mean really good chocolate is VERY expensive here!  I am pretty particular as to what I eat so I can afford a tiny bite at a time.

I am snacking on corn tortillas with butter and strawberry jelly - actually it is close to dinner as well.

Absolutely love popcorn with M&Ms - even better at the movie so you cannot see what you are getting out of the bucket


----------



## F1Wild

mlewis78 said:


> Where do you get Mozart chocolate?


The first time I had the Mozartkugel it was in Saltzburg, Austria (go figure) and liked it enough to bring a bit home (mostly for gifts). Then I ordered it for my hubby through Amazon...then last Christmas I found it locally at the Cost Plus World Market. I'm not sure if they only sold it during the holidays or they carry it all the time. I guess you can tell by that answer I can go without chocolate for a long, long time.


----------



## luvmy4brats

drenee said:


> I'm not a big chocolate eater, but I did see a ad for a dark chocolate Reese's Cup. I am going to have to try one of those.
> deb


I saw those yesterday at Wal-Mart. I don't care for dark chocolate, but J loves it. I think next time I'm out I'll get him some. Maybe he'd leave my Reese's Big Cups alone if he had those.

I tried that coconut emmies today. They weren't bad, but I prefer the regular ones. Maybe the kids will like them. J bought me 4 bags. LOL


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I've rediscovered the joy of Licorice Allsorts. Lots of sugar, but only 2% fat, and really fun movie food.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

drenee said:


> I'm trying to think of where I saw the ad. It must have been in a paper I was reading this week. I don't think I dreamt about them. They're not something I normally eat. LOL.
> deb


Dark chocolate Reese's are wonderful... so are the white chocolate Reese's and the chocolate caramel Reese's, but those are all special season things, not available all the time. I saw where someone here was eating strawberry twinkies. Those are scrumpious. I'm having bluebell sugarfree ice cream on a stick.


----------



## Susan in VA

mlewis78 said:


> I just wondered if there are Hershey and M&M stores in touristy areas of other cities, besides NYC and Hershey, PA.


There's an M&M store in Vegas.


----------



## drenee

I have not seen the white chocolate Reese's.  Yum.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

I think that the World Market always carries Mozartkugeln.  And our local German-imports store carries them (yes I know they're Austrian, but they have stuff from all German-speaking countries), so German delis might be a source depending on where you live.  I'd bet that there's a way to get them online too.

But there are a lot of imitations too!  Some are ok, but the original (Reber, the brand in the picture) is the best.  (Yes, I've done side-by-side taste comparisons.  )


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Meemo said:


> Mozart's Balls? (Not totally just being naughty...Mozart Kugel - literal translation is balls)
> 
> Mozart Kugel is composed of pistachio marzipan, with a hazelnut nougat center then doubled dipped in light then dark chocolate.


Well, I'm a fan of everything Mozart including his kugels, I guess. They look scrumpdillyicious. Poor Mozart, he'd be loving it!! I have copies of all 600 extant letters he wrote to friends and family and some of them are quite shocking. He had a potty sense of humor to put it mildly and so I believe he would definitely approve of Mozart Kugels. Since one of his best friends was a cheesemonger, mayhap he would also have liked Käse Kugels.


----------



## F1Wild

Susan in VA said:


> I think that the World Market always carries Mozartkugeln. I'd bet that there's a way to get them online too.
> But there are a lot of imitations too! Some are ok, but the original (Reber, the brand in the picture) is the best. (Yes, I've done side-by-side taste comparisons. )


I prefer the original, silver-wrapped Fürst Mozartkugeln.

Then there is: http://www.mozartchocolate.net


----------



## JimC1946

Any dark chocolate, I love it.

And Cheetos.


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

whole wheat pasta with fresh basil, tomatos and eggplant from my garden, and a cold glass of Chardonnay


----------



## Susan in VA

F1Wild said:


> I prefer the original, silver-wrapped Fürst Mozartkugeln.
> 
> Then there is: http://www.mozartchocolate.net


The Fürst ones are great but I don't think they sell them anywhere except their own stores -- is it possible to get them in the U.S.?


----------



## F1Wild

Susan in VA said:


> The Fürst ones are great but I don't think they sell them anywhere except their own stores -- is it possible to get them in the U.S.?


I'll check around. For anyone who poopoos European chocolate, they must try these as they just melt in your mouth.


----------



## Susan in VA

F1Wild said:


> For anyone who poopoos European chocolate,


Considering the various Swiss and German brands regularly win every taste test around, I doubt that's a large crowd...


----------



## F1Wild

There are always those who will say they like American chocolate better, but I dare them to compare blindfolded.


----------



## Scheherazade

I made these little fried rice balls that have to be really bad for you but they're so good.  I just made up some rice and mixed in a bunch of Canadian bacon and cheese (white cheddar, jack and pepper jack) then rolled it into balls and dredged them in flour and egg before rolling them in bread crumbs with grated Parmesan and  dried parsley then a quick dip in the deep fryer... so good.


----------



## cjpatrick

STRING CHEESE!


----------



## Susan in VA

Scheherazade said:


> I made these little fried rice balls that have to be really bad for you but they're so good. I just made up some rice and mixed in a bunch of Canadian bacon and cheese (white cheddar, jack and pepper jack) then rolled it into balls and dredged them in flour and egg before rolling them in bread crumbs with grated Parmesan and dried parsley then a quick dip in the deep fryer... so good.


What an unusual idea. I'm going to try that with leftover fried rice. I'd add an egg as binder, since I don't eat cheese, then flour/egg/breadcrumbs. Did you just make this up, or is it a family or regional specialty?


----------



## Aravis60

Eggo waffles with strawberry kiwi jam


----------



## drenee

Pistachios.
deb


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Mojitos!! Need I say more?


----------



## Scheherazade

Susan in VA said:


> What an unusual idea. I'm going to try that with leftover fried rice. I'd add an egg as binder, since I don't eat cheese, then flour/egg/breadcrumbs. Did you just make this up, or is it a family or regional specialty?


The thought just came to me the other night and I woke up and made it. It's nice because you can taste it at all the steps and kind of get an idea if it needs something else or not without having to wait for the finished product to find out you failed miserably. I know you don't want to use cheese but I'll the list amounts of things (guesstimates since I just kind of threw it all together) below. I actually also added a ground up hot link for a little more spice along with the pepper cheese.

I had 2 cups of raw rice to start and just cooked it like normal (this made -a lot-... I am not sure I'd make it with so much next time since I still have leftover rice waiting to be rolled up). I added about half of that in grated cheese, a mix of white cheddar, jack and pepper jack... might have had some havarti too. Then I added one package of finely chopped canadian bacon, the brand we get comes in a sealed package with like two stacks of rounds. I'd say 10-12 rounds at about a 2-3 inches in diameter. Then I threw in one hot link sans the skin chopped up. Salted that to taste. I can see this working with a lot of ingredients... pretty much whatever tastes good. I even thought of trying it with leftover chicken bog (chicken and rice).

The breadcrumbs I put a dash of garlic powder, maybe a teaspoon or two, with maybe a cup or a cup and a half of breadcrumbs. I used about half as much dried parsley as bread crumbs and about half as much grated Parmesan as well. The Parmesan is pretty crucial in deblanding the bread crumbs. Then salt and pepper to taste.

I rolled them to be about... well about the size of those super bouncy balls, the small ones, but you can make them bigger. My first batch was about the size of golf balls but they were a bit big. I found it easier to roll the rice mixture after cooling it, and making them into the smaller size made sure the centers weren't cold after I did that.

Then just get a good coating of plain flour, dredge them in plain egg and get a good coating of the breadcrumbs. They're done when they're nice and brown. Be sure to give the basket a good shake so they don't stick after they've set up a bit in the oil.


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

I am watching the Red Sox play the Yankees. Drinking Shiraz and eating dark Chocolate. Heaven!


----------



## F1Wild

km522 said:


> I am watching the Red Sox play the Yankees. Drinking Shiraz and eating dark Chocolate. Heaven!


I might need to drink more than Shiraz....I'm a die hard BoSox fan from the Boston area!!


----------



## Susan in VA

Scheherazade said:


> I'll the list amounts of things (guesstimates since I just kind of threw it all together) below.


Thanks for posting details! Definitely trying this out soon.


----------



## mlewis78

Famous Amos peanut butter sandwich cookies.


----------



## loonlover

Just tried a package of Smart Food popcorn clusters (honey multigrain variety). Pretty tasty and only 110 calories.


----------



## mlewis78

raw pecan halves


----------



## Anju 

fresh cherry crisp


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Anju No. 469 said:


> fresh cherry crisp


So did you make if from fresh cherries... drooling on keyboard... I can't even find a cupcake crumb in the kitchen right now! Back to drinking my snack from a glass.


----------



## Susan in VA

Tea..  and trying to resist the semi-sweet chocolate chips in the kitchen...  I hear them calling my name...


----------



## Vegas_Asian

A medium Green Tea Tango with blueberry made skinny twice blended from Smoothie King


----------



## Kind

Just broke my fast about 45 minutes ago with Salmon and Fries. Now it's time for some pepsi and tuxedo cake.


----------



## mlewis78

Kind said:


> Just broke my fast about 45 minutes ago with Salmon and Fries. Now it's time for some pepsi and tuxedo cake.


What is tuxedo cake?


----------



## drenee

I'm having a Boost drink with extra protein.  Yuck.  So technically, since I don't care for the taste, it's not a snack.  But I do not eat enough during most days and need a boost (pun intended).  
My grandsons, ages 5 and 3, are coming for four days, and I'm going to need the extra energy.  
deb


----------



## Kind

mlewis78 said:


> What is tuxedo cake?


Sorry, it's actually Tuxedo Truffle Cake. Pure AWESOMENESS is what it is!! LOL


----------



## amyrebecca

Grapes with Jello. I had this for the first time today. Just rinse your grapes and sprinkle with Jello powder. I had green seedless with strawberry jello. It is suprisingly good!


----------



## telracs

golden tofu.


----------



## F1Wild

amyrebecca said:


> Grapes with Jello. I had this for the first time today. Just rinse your grapes and sprinkle with Jello powder. I had green seedless with strawberry jello. It is suprisingly good!


Oooh, I bet those would be great frozen!


----------



## NogDog

I just walked up to the Rita's a couple blocks from my house and got a Blendini with vanilla ice, chocolate custard, and crushed Oreos.

It was my reward to myself for mowing the lawn.

Now my day is complete.


----------



## Aravis60

I'm eating a pack of coconut M&Ms.


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

72% chocolate from T.J.'s and a glass of three buck chuck chard.


----------



## drenee

glass of wine from Marietta (ohio) Winery.  Autumn Mist.  It has a bit of green apple in it.  Quite nice.  Wish I had a hunk of cheese
deb


----------



## KindleMom

Aravis60 said:


> I'm eating a pack of coconut M&Ms.


I also am eating coconut M&Ms. I wish they weren't a limited edition - it took me three stores to find the pack I'm eating.


----------



## Anju 

More fresh cherry crisp - yes they are fresh cherries and a pain to pit   but the outcome was awesome.  DH is not here so I get the rest la de la de la de da


----------



## Brenda Carroll

That's really, really cruel, Miss Anju.  Snacking on Fuze Refresh and dried fruits.  Hmmph!


----------



## Meemo

Slimfast.  Not quite fun enough to qualify as snackage.  But it's either this or go out and buy a new wardrobe.  I like the wardrobe I have (but can't wear) so it's Slimfast for dinner for a few days.  Sigh....


----------



## F1Wild

Kashi Go Lean Crunch cereal


----------



## sjc

Vanilla Ice Cream...w/ Caramel Topping. *Intinst made me do it*...lol.


----------



## drenee

intinst is bad that way.

Cinnamon roll and glass of milk.  I can't believe I'm eating this late at night.  
deb


----------



## sjc

Me neither...can you stand it?  Then I complain that I'm getting a "muffin top" over my jeans.


----------



## drenee

I normally do not eat this late.  But I got a transcript back order today.  And I wanted to finish it and get it sent out today.  Because tomorrow I'm going to go pick up my two grandsons for a 4 day visit and I don't want to work while they're with me.  So....I did not eat all day and now I'm starving.  Such bad eating habits.  And yes, I then complain because my pants are snug.  Errrr.
deb


----------



## Brenda Carroll

sjc said:


> Me neither...can you stand it? Then I complain that I'm getting a "muffin top" over my jeans.


I love that! Muffin top over the jeans. That's cute as


Spoiler



heck


. Thanks for making me laugh!  Brendan


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Went to China Town and picked up fresh pastries, curry mix, and Melon soda. Been slowing devour through the new snackage with BFF all night


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Redenbocker Kettle Korn and Mojito!!  Yay.


----------



## kari

Watermelon!


----------



## akpak

Oreo Klondike bar. Yum.


----------



## cjpatrick

Cinnamon Toast crunch!


----------



## Bren S.

fresh blueberries


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Chocolate Gelato.... hhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, ymmmmmmmmmmmmmmm......


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Almond M&Ms


----------



## Kind

I shouldn't be reading this thread and the "What's for Dinner" thread. 30 more minutes until I can eat!!!


----------



## Susan in VA

Kind, you have admirable restraint if you can manage reading those two threads and NOT eat.

But wouldn't it be easier right now just to read about.....  I dunno, netbooks or Oberons or something??


----------



## mlewis78

Strawberry Twizzlers


----------



## vikingwarrior22

takin double stuffed chocolate Oreo's an takin the time an effort to make them ddouble-double stuffed Oreo's and milk...  vw


----------



## mlewis78

I wish that I had bought some ice cream while I was out.

Had some salted mixed nuts -- very good.


----------



## drenee

peppermint patty


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hmmm. . . .I don't know. . . .I guess I'll go see what's in the cupboard. . .   

Thanks for reminding me! 


(edit:  decided on wheat thins with salmon cream cheese)


----------



## F1Wild

New York extra sharp cheddar on a slice of marble rye bread


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Sun-Maid dried whole pitted dates.  Fun to eat.  I used to tell my kids that they were dried bug bodies!


----------



## NogDog

Activia blueberry yogurt.


----------



## Aravis60

Reese's peanut butter pumpkin


----------



## mlewis78

One scoop of Hagen Daz brown sugar ice cream and and a half scoops of Ben & Jerry's Imagine Whirled Peace.


----------



## Susan in VA

mlewis78 said:


> Hagen Daz brown sugar ice cream


Ooooh, when did they come out with that?? Sounds tempting!


----------



## mlewis78

I just found the B&J Imagine Whirled Peace on Friday in Walgreens.

http://www.benjerry.com/flavors/our-flavors/#product_id=126

It says: "When Ben & Jerry's wanted to talk about peace, we couldn't think of a better person to exemplify the message than John Lennon. Through his art and lyrics he imagined a world without war and asked us all to 'Give Peace a Chance'. We hope this whirly mixture of toffee cookies and fudge peace signs enlightens your bellies and souls and makes you ask what you can do to promote peace in your lives."

I didn't see the fudge peace signs but I think I tasted them.


----------



## Kind

In 3 hours I'll be snacking on some "Pakora's". You guys know what that is? Delicious is what it is.


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Sabra's pine nut hummus from Costco. Yum!


----------



## F1Wild

Hooter's wings


----------



## Kind

F1Wild said:


> Hooter's wings


You killed 2 birds with one stone there. Good food and good "scenery".


----------



## kari

Kind said:


> In 3 hours I'll be snacking on some "Pakora's". You guys know what that is? Delicious is what it is.


What is it??

I'm having cheddar cheese and Kashi vegetable crackers. Exciting stuff here.


----------



## telracs

ben and jerry's Key Lime Pie ice cream.  

I've had their Whirled Piece one, but can't find it around here.


----------



## Aravis60

scarlet said:


> ben and jerry's Key Lime Pie ice cream.
> 
> I've had their Whirled Piece one, but can't find it around here.


That sounds really good. I love key lime pie flavored yogurt, but I've never seen that kind of ice cream before.


----------



## telracs

Aravis60 said:


> That sounds really good. I love key lime pie flavored yogurt, but I've never seen that kind of ice cream before.


It's a limited edition. I found it near work and then this week the store near my home had it!


----------



## Wheezie

I am into that hummus too. Yummy!



km522 said:


> Sabra's pine nut hummus from Costco. Yum!


----------



## Anju 

Wheezie - aren't you having birthday cake?

I'm having palmito


----------



## crebel

Homemade gingerbread still warm from the oven with whipped cream.  I'm thinking this will be breakfast too!


----------



## Aravis60

crebel said:


> Homemade gingerbread still warm from the oven with whipped cream. I'm thinking this will be breakfast too!


That sounds really yummy!

I've been snacking on candy corn and peanuts.


----------



## kari

crebel said:


> Homemade gingerbread still warm from the oven with whipped cream. I'm thinking this will be breakfast too!


Yummmmm! That sounds really good. I had some dark chocolate.


----------



## Kind

kari said:


> What is it??
> 
> I'm having cheddar cheese and Kashi vegetable crackers. Exciting stuff here.


Recipe:
http://www.asianonlinerecipes.com/desserts/pakoras.php

Picture:


----------



## Susan in VA

Inspired by yesterday's mention of Costco hummus, I bought some at Trader Joe's today and am having it with ciabatta...  yum.


----------



## mlewis78

I love hummus as a dip.

I just had Ben & Jerry's Dublin Mudslide.  The store didn't have Imagine Whirled Peace, but this was almost as good.


----------



## F1Wild

Kind said:


> You killed 2 birds with one stone there. Good food and good "scenery".


My "hooters" more than make-up for a good scenery - but the wings are very yummy!! Sorry! TMI!!!


----------



## F1Wild

scarlet said:


> It's a limited edition. I found it near work and then this week the store near my home had it!


I've not seen this flavor either, but now will be on the look-out. I LOVE Key Lime Pie!! Is it an ice cream or more of a sorbet?

I wish B&J would bring back their Coconut Almond Fudge flavor - it was the best. They do have a new one listed on their website called Coconut Seven Layer Bar...I am now on a mission!


----------



## kari

Kind said:


> Recipe:
> http://www.asianonlinerecipes.com/desserts/pakoras.php


Thanks, they sound good! Although I don't really eat deep fried foods anymore, I'd like to try them.


----------



## telracs

F1Wild said:


> I've not seen this flavor either, but now will be on the look-out. I LOVE Key Lime Pie!! Is it an ice cream or more of a sorbet?
> 
> I wish B&J would bring back their Coconut Almond Fudge flavor - it was the best. They do have a new one listed on their website called Coconut Seven Layer Bar...I am now on a mission!


It's an ice cream. Lime ice cream (but not overpoweringly lime) with a lime twist and meringue chunks and pie crust chunks. Man, now I want more!

I'm at work today and snacking on ziti in garlic sauce and Italian bread.


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Greek yogurt with strawberry jam! So good.


----------



## kari

scarlet said:


> It's an ice cream. Lime ice cream (but not overpoweringly lime) with a lime twist and meringue chunks and pie crust chunks. Man, now I want more!


Oh yum, that sounds really good!

Tonight I'm having.....nothing.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Yet another smoothie. They are so addicting. This time its a green tea tango with strawberries made skinny


----------



## Susan in VA

I'm in trouble!  Starting tomorrow, I'm not only packing a school lunch for DD but also one daily snack.  Since she wants pretty much the same sandwich-carrot-banana lunch every day, I figured the snacks should have some variety...  so now I have goldfish, wheat thins, pretzels, Pringles, and graham crackers in the house.  HOW am I going to stop myself from snacking on all of them late at night??  I just snarfed about 20 wheat thins.      I don't even want to think about what will happen once the Pringles can is open.  There's a reason I don't usually  buy potato chips.


----------



## F1Wild

Susan in VA said:


> I'm in trouble! Starting tomorrow, I'm not only packing a school lunch for DD but also one daily snack. Since she wants pretty much the same sandwich-carrot-banana lunch every day, I figured the snacks should have some variety... so now I have goldfish, wheat thins, pretzels, Pringles, and graham crackers in the house. HOW am I going to stop myself from snacking on all of them late at night?? I just snarfed about 20 wheat thins.  I don't even want to think about what will happen once the Pringles can is open. There's a reason I don't usually buy potato chips.


Pretty much all of those products have small, snack-sized portions that usually are 100 cals or less. Of course you have to eat only one package.


----------



## kari

Raw almonds and red grapes - afternoon snack.


----------



## telracs

it's thai food time again, beef in garlic sauce.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

meatloaf in the oven.

Well, in the convection part of the microwave convection oven:  when I opened the main oven, which had been on for pre-heating, to put in the loaf, the heating element was slightly flaming.  Hmmm.  Not good.  So. . . turned off oven and told DH that "get new oven element" just moved to the top of his "honey-do" list.


----------



## drenee

Fudgesicle.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

candy corn


----------



## telracs

Ruffles cheddar and sour cream chips.


----------



## Aravis60

sweet and sour filled twizzlers


----------



## drenee

Homemade almond pizzele.


----------



## kari

Dove 71% dark chocolate


----------



## mlewis78

Popcorn (microwaved Act II).


----------



## Vegas_Asian

fresh pastries from my favorite bakery


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

rice crackers with hummus


----------



## F1Wild

The inside of my cheek....


----------



## drenee

^^ouch.  

blueberry scone with lemon curd.  
deb


----------



## Bren S.

Well it's lunch time so it's not a snack but I'm having a chicken club sandwich.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Ferrero Collection... lots of yummy chocolates!


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Endemame beans. Get them in the shells....scrape them between your teeth....delish and sensuous...and good for you.


----------



## m&amp;m

Smart Pop popcorn and a banana.


----------



## telracs

fried dumplings from this tiny Chinese take out place near my apartment.  They are inexpensive ($4.50 for 8 dumplings) and the sauce is addictive.  I've even got people at work hooked on them, I had to carry 6 orders of dumplings on the train today.


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Just has a cup of cottage cheese with Splenda and cinnamon, sprinkled with cashews. Tastes much better that it sounds.


----------



## telracs

KathyluvsKindle said:


> Just has a cup of cottage cheese with Splenda and cinnamon, sprinkled with cashews. Tastes much better that it sounds.


It sounds delicious to me, so it must taste really good!


----------



## kari

KathyluvsKindle said:


> Just has a cup of cottage cheese with Splenda and cinnamon, sprinkled with cashews. Tastes much better that it sounds.


I don't eat Splenda but one of my favorite "healthy" snacks is cottage cheese with cinnamon, chopped apple and raw walnuts.

In fact, I wish I had eaten that instead of the iced latte and chocolate chip cookies I just had. It was my weekly "splurge" treat but I'm not sure it was worth it!


----------



## telracs

cinammon and sugar pita chips


----------



## F1Wild

drenee said:


> ^^ouch.
> blueberry scone with lemon curd.
> deb


Gosh, I would give anything for a nice, fresh scone with jam and clotted cream (and a lovely tea as well) from the Harbour House Hotel in Portpatrick, Scotland (one of our favorite weekend getawasy places). 
http://www.theharbourhousehotel.co.uk/


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Diet A & W rootbeer and giant cheese puffs...


----------



## Kind

Some how, this talk of food is helping me make it through my fasting. lol Only 3 to 4 days left


----------



## telracs

Funyons.  I needed a sodium kick.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Just finishing up lunch. Eating my Stringer bar Banana berry flavor now with a pepsi to wash it down. What can I say I'm on the college campus right now and refuse to give up my front row parking lol.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Quad stuffed chocolate Oreos (pull 2 of them apart then stack the creme part together) and ccccold milk


----------



## Susan in VA

F1Wild said:


> Pretty much all of those products have small, snack-sized portions that usually are 100 cals or less. Of course you have to eat only one package.


Yeah, that would be the chief problem....  

Actually I dislike buying those anyway because they mark up the price such an outrageous amount just for the convenient packaging. I tend to buy the largest container of something that can still be used up before it goes stale.

I found a solution though -- I bought sunflower seeds and pistachios, so that I can snack on those and not be tempted so much by the other stuff. At least that's the theory....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

When my son was smaller and we were (relatively) poor. . .I did buy the large economy size.  Then I'd take the contents and package it into smaller units. . .I'd make my own '1 serving' packages for the boy's lunch.  Spent a lot on zipper sandwich bags, but it really did help the portion control. . . . . .


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm not eating anything right now, however my cat is eating the crust from an apple pie...She also likes cake frosting, fruit loops, and bread, but hates chicken, cheese, and milk. Freak


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just got back from eating blue crabs. . . .yummy. . . . . 

Time for bed now, really. . . . .


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> When my son was smaller and we were (relatively) poor. . .I did buy the large economy size. Then I'd take the contents and package it into smaller units. . .I'd make my own '1 serving' packages for the boy's lunch. Spent a lot on zipper sandwich bags, but it really did help the portion control. . . . . .


Now they have snack-size zipper bags at the dollar store.... a box of 50 for a buck.

And I'm pleased to find out in these first weeks of school that DD is frugal -- she's coming home with the empty zipper bag from her afternoon snack and asking me to re-use it for the next day's wheat thins.  (Though to her it's more about recycling than about money, but in a way that's even better.)

I'm too stuffed from the food-court lunch to have any dinner or snackage today. Just tea.


----------



## Susan in VA

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm not eating anything right now, however my cat is eating the crust from an apple pie...She also likes cake frosting, fruit loops, and bread, but hates chicken, cheese, and milk. Freak


Another CarboCat! One of mine likes the tips of croissants, potato chips, and fortune cookies.


----------



## Annalog

Susan in VA said:


> luvmy4brats said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not eating anything right now, however my cat is eating the crust from an apple pie...She also likes cake frosting, fruit loops, and bread, but hates chicken, cheese, and milk. Freak
> 
> 
> 
> Another CarboCat! One of mine likes the tips of croissants, potato chips, and fortune cookies.
Click to expand...

We once had a cat who liked Oreo cookies and corn and a different cat who would beg for roasted peanuts. We currently have a cat who will not eat cat treats but who does eat regular dry cat food. We have not yet found anything else she likes to eat. (It is difficult to bribe a cat who does not like any treats.  )


----------



## sem

We have a cat that likes lettuce but only if she steals it from the counter. If you give her some she looks at you like "say, what".


----------



## vikingwarrior22

sugar pops n tea


----------



## F1Wild

Annalog said:


> One of mine likes the tips of croissants, potato chips, and fortune cookies.
> 
> We once had a cat who liked Oreo cookies and corn and a different cat who would beg for roasted peanuts. We currently have a cat who will not eat cat treats but who does eat regular dry cat food. We have not yet found anything else she likes to eat. (It is difficult to bribe a cat who does not like any treats.  )


We have one cat who eats nothing at all except dry Iams cat food and water - wouldn't touch tuna or anything else ever. The other one is a found on the streets rescue kitty who will eat anything at all - anything!!!


----------



## Annalog

F1Wild said:


> We have one cat who eats nothing at all except dry Iams cat food and water - wouldn't touch tuna or anything else ever. The other one is a found on the streets rescue kitty who will eat anything at all - anything!!!


The cat who won't eat cat treats is a "found on the streets rescue kitty" we got from the local animal shelter.


----------



## telracs

coffee toffee cupcake from crumbs cupcake shop.


----------



## F1Wild

Annalog said:


> The cat who won't eat cat treats is a "found on the streets rescue kitty" we got from the local animal shelter.


Wow, Kibou bows in your kitty's presence...


----------



## luvmy4brats

Brayden and Taryn are learning fractions, so we're getting ready to make chocolate chip cookies. I love homeschooling.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

tiny field peas with snaps and black pepper


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

vikingwarrior22 said:


> tiny field peas with snaps and black pepper


What kinda 'snack' is THAT?


----------



## Susan in VA

luvmy4brats said:


> Brayden and Taryn are learning fractions, so we're getting ready to make chocolate chip cookies. I love homeschooling.


We baked last weekend for fraction practice too! No chocolate chips this time though, we made a loaf of bread. Less instant gratification, but we got to add a science lesson on yeast. I proofed some just to show what it would do and the cup I used was a little too small, so when we came back into the kitchen twenty minutes later it was all over the counter.... 

Snacktime now is just a Pepsi, one of the two or three I drink a year.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Pumpkin Spice Hershey's Kisses (2) a nice little treat!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Hot chocolate and candy corn... ready for Halloween!!  My favorite holiday.


----------



## F1Wild

Kashi Original 7 grain TLC crackers


----------



## vikingwarrior22

red velvet cupcake with strawberry quick  ...by the by my field peas with snaps Ms. Sinclair were very good thank you very much


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

vikingwarrior22 said:


> red velvet cupcake with strawberry quick ...by the by my field peas with snaps Ms. Sinclair were very good thank you very much


Oh... I don't doubt it, Mr. VIKINGWARRIOR... but for a _SNACK_ 

U are so Kuntry!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

pumpkin spice latte


----------



## drenee

^^that sounds yummy.  

Golden Grahams...dry.
deb


----------



## telracs

I just had a bag of Parmesean and Pesto potato chips, a small fresh fruit cup, and 2 devil dogs...  Healthy dinner...


----------



## vikingwarrior22

A Texas sized chocolate cupcake with chocolate shaving and a cherry Dr. Pepper...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

vikingwarrior22 said:


> A Texas sized chocolate cupcake with chocolate shaving and a cherry Dr. Pepper...


Sure hope you're not supposed to watch your suger intake VW!


----------



## drenee

My doc wants me to raise my good cholesterol.  So he tells me to have some alcohol each day.  A half a glass of wine is my choice.  So I'm having my half glass of Rufus Red from the Marietta, Ohio winery.  I'm also having 5 Triscuits, Cracked Pepper and Olive Oil, and 4 slices of chedder cheese.
deb


----------



## Aravis60

Vegas_Asian said:


> pumpkin spice latte


I got one of these today too, to celebrate the first day of fall.


----------



## Susan in VA

A glass of sherry and a handful of almonds.


----------



## angelad

Some dry calamari.


----------



## drenee

^^that's interesting.  I've never heard of dry calamari.
deb


----------



## Anju 

low fat yogurt - also my din din for tonite - fixed DH nachos with 4 kinds of cheeses - wanted one, but better not


----------



## F1Wild

drenee said:


> ^^that's interesting. I've never heard of dry calamari.
> deb


Me either - freeze dried?


----------



## intinst

F1Wild said:


> Me either - freeze dried?


Extra chewy?


----------



## Susan in VA

Tea and wheat thins.


----------



## drenee

A piece of dark chocolate.  Latte something or other.  
deb


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Candy corn and hot chocolate.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Mary Janes & Dr. Pepper!!!!!

 I'm @ 1000


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Mary Janes & Dr. Pepper!!!!!
> 
> I'm @ 1000


Oh, really? 1000 what's? Shoes or Dr. Peppers?  Congrats on your 1000 posts!! Ta-daaaaa!! Welcome, Miss Shakespeare.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> Oh, really? 1000 what's? Shoes or Dr. Peppers?  Congrats on your 1000 posts!! Ta-daaaaa!! Welcome, Miss Shakespeare.


That would beeee.... Mary Jane candies... they're like Bit-O'Honey... only NOT as good... but still good.


----------



## Susan in VA

*Congrats, Miss Merry! *


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> *Congrats, Miss Merry! *


Thanks Miss Susan... so happy you noticed me!


----------



## mlewis78

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Thanks Miss Susan... so happy you noticed me!


Congratulations on your new Shakespeare status, Meredith. I haven't seen Mary Jane candies in years. Didn't know they still existed. I always thought there were too many of them in my trick-or-treat bag on Halloween.


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Thanks Miss Susan... so happy you noticed me!


Hey, I even noticed you in the supermarket a couple of weeks ago.  I think you must have missed that post since you didn't say anything about it...


----------



## drenee

Congratulations Meredith.  1,000 posts is very exciting.  
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Hey, I even noticed you in the supermarket a couple of weeks ago.  I think you must have missed that post since you didn't say anything about it...


REALLY! Wow, what was I doing... getting more Pumpkin Spice Hershey's Kisses??  These are the perfect sweet snack because I can only eat three tops! They are SO RICH! I shall go look for your post now... Sorry I missed it, I am still not back 100%. When I was off over the summer I had a LOT more time to play here...


----------



## Susan in VA

LOL!  Brilliant way to get back OT...

I'm afraid I have no idea what thread that post was in, sorry.  It was.... maybe two weeks ago or so.

Um, snackage?  A mid-morning granola bar an hour ago, to make up for not having had breakfast.


----------



## Aravis60

Congrats on 1000 posts, Meredith!

I've been snacking on some chips and salsa.


----------



## Anju 

Nice going Meredith!  You were so quiet about it too  

Fresh blackberry gluten free, sugar free crisp with low fat no sugar whipped cream.  Sounds awful but pretty durn good


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Anju No. 469 said:


> Nice going Meredith! You were so quiet about it too
> 
> Fresh blackberry gluten free, sugar free crisp with low fat no sugar whipped cream. Sounds awful but pretty durn good


Weeeel-ll... I had to BRAG! I was going along so well, then I got a new job and BAM! had to start _immediately_ keep in mind, as a teacher I am used to having the summer off, then I had to start training and such mid JUNE, and work started early JULY! I shoulda had my 1000th LONG ago!

O.T. I am having a Fresh Strawberry Slush from Sonic and Triscuits with Extra Sharp Cheddar Cheese... yes, I like to capitalize my FOODS... Foods are THAT important to me! Sorry Pet-PEEVERS!!!!


----------



## drenee

Ginger snaps and latte.
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Dr. Pepper & popcorn chicken


----------



## Aravis60

chocolate chip cookies


----------



## vikingwarrior22

fat free puddin and diet A&W root beer...


----------



## telracs

carrot raisin bread


----------



## Aravis60

scarlet said:


> carrot raisin bread


That sounds really good. Is it homemade?


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I'm having a pineapple, coconut smoothie but I want a piece of dark fudge chocolate cake... too bad there is none in the house or it's be curtains for the cake... see, you dirty rats?   Hey, wait... there's an unbaked red velvet cake in the cupboard and cream cheese icing ... where is girlie when I need her?   Well, I'm off to find my apron.  Wish me luck.


----------



## F1Wild

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Mary Janes & Dr. Pepper!!!!!
> 
> I'm @ 1000


Yeah for your 1000 posts!!! I guess I did that also.

BTW, craisins.


----------



## telracs

I'm eating Craisins also!


----------



## F1Wild

scarlet said:


> I'm eating Craisins also!


LOVE 'EM!!!


----------



## Susan in VA

Vanilla tea...  ahhhhh.....

(see bump thread  )


----------



## telracs

Aravis60 said:


> That sounds really good. Is it homemade?


Not baked by me. The owner of the Greek diner in my neighborhood makes breads also and this was one of his. Didn't like it as much as his banana pecan loaf or this walnut raisin bread, but it was good for the fact that he gave it to me for free.

Right now I'm snacking on Ben and Jerry's S'mores Ice Cream.


----------



## kevindorsey

About to snack on some fried mushrooms.


----------



## F1Wild

kevindorsey said:


> About to snack on some fried mushrooms.


Mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Brenda Carroll

That red velvet cake I was just so recently speaking of, dawlings.


----------



## drenee

latte and gingersnaps.

deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Bit O' Honey!


----------



## telracs

beef with orange flavor and white rice


----------



## F1Wild

scarlet said:


> beef with orange flavor and white rice


As a snack? Wow!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Hersery kisses (dark choco)


----------



## telracs

F1Wild said:


> As a snack? Wow!


Well, it was 11 pm and I'd already ate dinner, so I was calling it a snack....

today we're doing the new Godiva Halloween chocolates, Death by Chocolate Skull, Candy Corn Ghost, Blood Orange Bat and Caramel apple Tombstone.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Special "K" and 2% milk.


----------



## intinst

an apple and Marzetti caramel dip


----------



## drenee

I had an apple and Marzetti carmel dip day before yesterday.  I needed a Fall snack.  
Apple Festival in Wellsburg, WV this weekend.  I should be able to get some great apples.
deb


----------



## Meemo

Slimfast (Cappuccino Delight) & a brownie.  Breakfast of champions....


----------



## telracs

Godive creme brulee truffle.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Chinese Fortune Cookie.  Fortune say "Someone is speaking well of you at this very moment!"  I hope it is so... ah... so!


----------



## Aravis60

I've been enjoying an orange sherbet push-up pop.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> Chinese Fortune Cookie. Fortune say "Someone is speaking well of you at this very moment!" I hope it is so... ah... so!


It was ME!!! It was ME!!! I was a'tellin' my BFF what a great writer you are!!!! She is going to borrow my paperbacks!

Snackin' on Jack & Coke... oh, ok, well, I'm eating the ice!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Ohhhhh, ahhhhhh.  That is very sweet of you, Miss Meredith.  I'm snacking on Circus Peanuts... fresh ones.  Did you all know that they are fat free?  Can't be all bad, can they?


----------



## intinst

Chicken Chile and a salad with vidalia onion dressing, more lunch than snack I guess.


----------



## telracs

A Greek sweet bread called tsourekia.  It's usually an Easter bread, but Yanni made some this week and it is so yummmmmmmy!


----------



## kari

OMG Hubby just made some mini blueberry pies that Giada made on her show today. They are so yummy! Here is the recipe if anyone is interested.  [URL=http://tinyurl]http://tinyurl.com/b87tnm[/url]


----------



## egh34

M & M's. Even when I was a little girl I ate them in bed while reading.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

ALmond M&M's


----------



## kari

egh34 said:


> M & M's. Even when I was a little girl I ate them in bed while reading.


I love M & M's - the plain ones. Haven't had any in ages though.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Big Red & Cheetos


----------



## knowldgfrk

a bowl of multigrain cheerios for dinner...


----------



## F1Wild

I'm still looking for the coconut M&Ms I've heard about here - but no luck so far.  Arizona not tropical enough


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

F1Wild said:


> I'm still looking for the coconut M&Ms I've heard about here - but no luck so far. Arizona not tropical enough


We had them in Houston for a little while... I can't find them anymore...

I am eating a S'more that my DD made for me for dessert!


----------



## jennyoh

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I am eating a S'more that my DD made for me for dessert!


We dug out a fire pit more or less for the purpose of being able to make s'mores. Oh, yum!


----------



## intinst

Home made apple pie and decaf hazelnut Gloria Jeans coffee


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

jennyoh said:


> We dug out a fire pit more or less for the purpose of being able to make s'mores. Oh, yum!


Yep! We have one too!  We have a lot of oak and hickory wood for the hotdogs and marshmallows & Pinon for when we just want a small romantic fire. I LOVE Pinon...


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

knowldgfrk said:


> a bowl of multigrain cheerios for dinner...


I eat that almost every morning for breakfast.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

salsa and corn chips


----------



## mlewis78

salted whole almonds


----------



## knowldgfrk

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I eat that almost every morning for breakfast.


i love them!...i either have that or a tall glass of ovaltine before bed...


----------



## vikingwarrior22

jalapeno and cheese beef sausage with diet sprite


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Cereal, yogut (that's.. uhhhh, manly yogurt ) and stinkberry juice (that's uuuuujjhhhhhh, cranberry juice.. OK so I need to go shopping.


----------



## telracs

thai spring roll.


----------



## Aravis60

Gummy Life Savers


----------



## Susan in VA

Pistachios and tea.


----------



## telracs

another thai spring roll


----------



## kari

a Honeycrisp apple and aged gouda cheese


----------



## telracs

A Jamba Juice Orange dream machine smoothie.


----------



## loonlover

The next to the last piece of homemade apple pie.  I talked myself into leaving the last piece for intinst, but it took some talking.


----------



## knowldgfrk

bbq chips and green tea....im hoping i will cure my flu


----------



## vikingwarrior22

knowldgfrk said:


> bbq chips and green tea....I'm hoping i will cure my flu


The chips will for sure  hope you get to feeling better...I got a slice of chocolate cake with whipped icing


----------



## telracs

cinnamon streusel drizzles from duane reade.  they're pretty yummy.


----------



## knowldgfrk

vikingwarrior22 said:


> The chips will for sure  hope you get to feeling better...I got a slice of chocolate cake with whipped icing


...thanks hun...at this point my body is craving things that sound like i should be pregnant! ...being sick hurts...but your cake sounds like a cure all for sure!


----------



## Hopeful76

kari said:


> a Honeycrisp apple and aged gouda cheese


I love Honeycrisp apples! They're my favorite. I look forward to them showing up in stores every fall.

My current snackage: chocolate chip pumpkin cookies from my local bakery...weird sounding, but good


----------



## crebel

Holiday grapes.  As the name implies, they are usually only available here November/December but they arrived early this year!  They are huge, seedless, purple grapes that are the juiciest, sweetest grapes ever.  They will be my constant snack while available.  Yum, yum, yum.


----------



## kari

Hopeful76 said:


> I love Honeycrisp apples! They're my favorite. I look forward to them showing up in stores every fall.


They're my favorite too! The closest place I've found them this year is about 40 minutes away from my home, but I think I'm going back for more.  Any idea how long they're usually around? I've never paid attention.


----------



## knowldgfrk

home made chewy brownies my 10yr old baked to make her mamma feel better...and a glass of green tea...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

knowldgfrk said:


> home made chewy brownies my 10yr old baked to make her mamma feel better...and a glass of green tea...


SWEET! my DD (10) just gave me some of her fudge to make my throat feel better!


----------



## knowldgfrk

Meredith Sinclair said:


> SWEET! my DD (10) just gave me some of her fudge to make my throat feel better!


awww dont you just love the knowledge they have at the age of 10...chocolate in ANY form makes your heart strings sing!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

knowldgfrk said:


> awww dont you just love the knowledge they have at the age of 10...chocolate in ANY form makes your heart strings sing!


YEP! How Blessed are we to have wonderful girls to take care of us?!


----------



## loonlover

homemade yeast roll


----------



## sjc

BRENDAN:


> I love that! Muffin top over the jeans. That's cute as heck. Thanks for making me laugh! Cheesy Brendan


Happy to oblige. I will have you know that I am working on that muffin top. I had a BLT on wheat made with TURKEY BACON...not regular bacon. (I won't say what I had afterward; you'll pee yourself laughing.)


----------



## Susan in VA

sjc said:


> I will have you know that I am working on that muffin top.


In which direction? 

('Fess up, you had a brownie afterwards. )


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Vanilla coke. need energy to study


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Cranberry juice (shiver) and vitamins.  Need energy to breath....


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Mr.Carroll you were up late...I am currently eating cucumbers and fried dill pickles waiting on the mushrooms to finish up cooking


----------



## Anju 

upset tum - brown rice made in my new (sorta) rice cooker - with avocado on the side -

I need some of that chocolate, but no DD's, and DH won't share


----------



## kari

latte and a Kashi bar


----------



## NogDog

*+*


----------



## vikingwarrior22

bbq turkey an tater salad


----------



## knowldgfrk

Meredith Sinclair said:


> YEP! How Blessed are we to have wonderful girls to take care of us?!


i facebooked about my brownies and now we have requestes form across the globe....but she only loves her mamma! 

currently snacking on costco sweet rolls and chocolate milk...i have issues...


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Hershey's Special Dark Chocolate mini candy bars and hazelnut coffee


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

knowldgfrk said:


> i facebooked about my brownies and now we have requestes form across the globe....but she only loves her mamma!
> 
> currently snacking on costco sweet rolls and chocolate milk...i have issues...


----------



## kari

Aged Gouda cheese and a Honeycrisp apple again.  I think I'm addicted, and luckily I found a supply closer to home!


----------



## Susan in VA

Wheat thins and hummus, and tea.


----------



## Hopeful76

kari said:


> They're my favorite too! The closest place I've found them this year is about 40 minutes away from my home, but I think I'm going back for more.  Any idea how long they're usually around? I've never paid attention.


I know in my area (northern Alabama), honeycrisp apples are usually around September through November. I eat as many as I can while they are available.

And I bet gouda cheese would be great with them. I've been eating them with sharp cheddar or sometimes I slice them up and dip them in natural peanut butter. yum!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Oooooooh, aaaahhhhh!  Tums.


----------



## Aravis60

Hopeful76 said:


> I know in my area (northern Alabama), honeycrisp apples are usually around September through November. I eat as many as I can while they are available.
> 
> And I bet gouda cheese would be great with them. I've been eating them with sharp cheddar or sometimes I slice them up and dip them in natural peanut butter. yum!


I'd never heard of honeycrisp apples until someone was posting about them on here the other day, and then the person sitting next to me at lunch was eating one. It looked soooo good. I gotta get me some of those!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Aravis60 said:


> I'd never heard of honeycrisp apples until someone was posting about them on here the other day, and then the person sitting next to me at lunch was eating one. It looked soooo good. I gotta get me some of those!


 OMG they are SO expensive here... but well worth the $ I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE them too!


----------



## Meemo

Cinnamon roll & coffee.  Well, part of a cinnamon roll - a 3.5 lb monster we got at Lulu's in San Antonio.  It's pretty awesome - in size and taste.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Cheese and crackers with milk.


----------



## drenee

Cinnamon roll and a cup of blooming minty tea.

deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

hot chocolate with a dash of creme de menthe


----------



## Susan in VA

Tea and Toblerone.  

Although it occurs to me that making hot chocolate instead would probably be lower in calorie content....  well, there's always tomorrow!


----------



## F1Wild

Goldfish crackers - original


----------



## Susan in VA

A pear.  

Tea to follow shortly.


----------



## Angela

I already posted this on "What's for Dinner," but tonight dinner and snackage are the same!!

Hot Tamales (mexican kind, not candy kind) and a Dr Pepper.


----------



## knowldgfrk

a glass or two of Big Islands Volcano Winery Guava wine....


----------



## mlewis78

Ghirardelli milk chocolate/peanut butter (bar)


----------



## F1Wild

knowldgfrk said:


> a glass or two of Big Islands Volcano Winery Guava wine....


Yummmm, that sounds good - any links?


----------



## Susan in VA

Hoping for that link too.  When I was there I didn't have the money to take any home with me.

Current snackage:  cashews and tea.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

popcorn!

Betsy


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Pumpkin spice coffee & New York Style Bagel Crisps with Nutella!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Sweet Italian Cream Coffee, n'yah, n'yah, Miss Meredith, and I don't have to worry about Marie LeBeaux's zombies.  Ha! Ha!


----------



## kari

Susan in VA said:


> Tea and Toblerone.
> 
> Although it occurs to me that making hot chocolate instead would probably be lower in calorie content.... well, there's always tomorrow!


OMG I love Toblerone! Haven't had one in ages.

Just finished another Honeycrisp apple with aged Gouda cheese. I think the Honeycrisps are about gone from here now - I bought the few that were left in the store the other day.


----------



## F1Wild

kari said:


> Just finished another Honeycrisp apple with aged Gouda cheese. I think the Honeycrisps are about gone from here now - I bought the few that were left in the store the other day.


I don't think the Honeycrisps are here in the Southwest - they sure sound good.


----------



## Susan in VA

Darn!  After seeing the Honeycrisps mentioned here a few times, I made a mental note to go to the farmers' market this weekend to see if they have any.  And then I totally forgot about it this morning.  

Currently snacking on a slice of freshly-baked German-style rye bread with butter.  Still a little warm from the oven.  Mmmm.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Just had a cups of coffee with pumpkin spice creamer and a bag of fuji apple Crisps (freezed dried fruit). So yummy and my dog gets her own bag cuz she ran off with my other one the other day. Love it cuz its only 39 calories for the entire bag.









_--- fixed pic code_


----------



## drenee

I picked up some Honeycrisp apples at my local grocery store on Friday morning.
I will be snacking on those this afternoon.
deb


----------



## sjc

Caramel Candy Apple smothered with Peanuts....mmmm.


----------



## drenee

I had a Honeycrisp apple you all have been bragging about.  It was very good.
deb


----------



## knowldgfrk

its a quarter after 9pm and im eating left over meat loaf in a samich with sun tea no sugar...


----------



## drenee

off topic:  knowldgfrk, where are you?


deb


----------



## knowldgfrk

drenee said:


> off topic: knowldgfrk, where are you?
> 
> deb


haha..im in hawaii on oahu in kailua..


----------



## drenee

Lucky you.  I'm in West Virginia.  
deb


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Cream Cheese and Bagel.


----------



## Aravis60

Twizzlers Sweet and Sour Filled Twists


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Honeycrisp apple


----------



## knowldgfrk

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Honeycrisp apple


its 1030pm and im about to cut up a graple and wrap the slices with cheese....wine would go great with this but i finished off the bottle last night....or my bday cake it calling me too...decisions...


----------



## BTackitt

homemade rice crispy treats


----------



## vikingwarrior22

chocolate truffles and International Creamer Vinalla Spice Rum


----------



## knowldgfrk

drenee said:


> Lucky you. I'm in West Virginia.
> deb


mom m oved us here as kids...been 22yrs now


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Mojito, arriba!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Edy's Hot Cocoa ice cream. Probably my new favorite. It's like rocky road without the nuts.


----------



## 911jason

luvmy4brats said:


> It's like rocky road without the nuts.


*BLASPHEMY!!!*

That's like saying "It's like a Kindle, only without the books."


----------



## luvmy4brats

Lol. I've always picked out the nuts. It's the marshmallows that I love.


----------



## scott_audio

left over brown rice with some agave and cinnamon. drinking barley tea (trying to avoid thinking about the peanut butter bon bons i have in the fridge)


----------



## NogDog

luvmy4brats said:


> Lol. I've always picked out the nuts. It's the marshmallows that I love.


I pick nuts out of brownies, scrape them off the top of coffe cakes, etc. (although peanuts are OK, but then of course they're not actually nuts). Same goes for coconut: can't stand it either. (Are coconuts nuts?)


----------



## vikingwarrior22

hot pigskins


----------



## Aravis60

pumpkin spice donut from Tim Horton's


----------



## russr19

Totino's Pizza Rolls


----------



## scott_audio

russr19 said:


> Totino's Pizza Rolls


oh man, I love those things, and the crispy pizza, rare treat for me though


----------



## scott_audio

I'm having a post-lunch pre-dinner snack of an apple, pumpkin seeds and some ginseng tea


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Oh...er...  I'ma snackin' on Halloween candies!...   Somebody's gotta sample them to make sure they taste good...


----------



## scott_audio

Meredith Sinclair said:


> ...Somebody's gotta sample them to make sure they taste good...


seems only reasonable... good looking out!


----------



## loonlover

Just finished some bread and jam and a cup of Twining's decaf English Breakfast Tea.


----------



## F1Wild

911jason said:


> *BLASPHEMY!!!*
> 
> That's like saying "It's like a Kindle, only without the books."


I agree! More nuts!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

twinkies n choco milk


----------



## kari

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Honeycrisp apple


I can't find Honeycrisps here anymore. So sad.


----------



## Angela

I have nothing to snack on... 

Time to go to the grocery store!!


----------



## crebel

Still warm from the oven oatmeal raisin cookies and coffee.


----------



## scott_audio

munching on a home-made whole grain pumpkin muffin (i overbaked them, so sort of dry) and a smoothie made from home-made soy milk and frozen strawberries


----------



## crebel

scott_audio said:


> munching on a home-made whole grain pumpkin muffin (i overbaked them, so sort of dry) and a smoothie made from home-made soy milk and frozen strawberries


How do you make soy milk?


----------



## scott_audio

soak the soy beans overnight, while rinsing them try to remove as many as possible of the thin outer layers (they have a beany taste), boil some water, put a cup of cleaned beans in a blender, pour in about 3 cups of boiling water [make sure your blender jar can handle this first, and heat the jar first by running it under very hot water for a while - I've had them crack from quick temp changes, so please be careful], blend until smooth (being certain that your blender is able to handle this and certainly with a vented lid - i usually just throw a dish towel over the top), pour into large stock pot or sauce pan, repeat as needed, cook the mixture for about 20-25 minutes at a very slow simmer, strain it through cheesecloth or a clean kitchen towel, add a little salt and agave and nutmeg if you'd like, chill, drink

Use a non-stick pan, and stir often, and have some hot water handy for quick cleaning, it does make a sticky mess


----------



## crebel

Thanks Scott!  I have only found frozen "edemame" here in my little town (that will be my evening snack, to try and keep the thread on topic).  I imagine you need fresh beans for it to work well, but I would love to try it some time.  Do you make tofu as well?


----------



## scott_audio

Glad to help, i saw a kindle book that seemed to describe much of this, but I can't find it now to reference

Here's a good resouce for milk, tofu and yogurt: http://www.bryannaclarkgrogan.com/page/page/593450.htm#stove-top

the above link is direct for stove top soy milk, but the site has a lot of info. I'm not vegetarian or vegan, but I eat like one most of the time, and my health has improved significantly because of those choices, so I enjoy sharing in hopes it can help others

I do make tofu, but I get it from amazon most of the time, because it does take a lot of time and effort, and I do make yogurt occasionally.

i usually get dry soy beans from BarryFarm.com or Amazon, I always have 5-10 lbs on hand...


----------



## vikingwarrior22

orange slices


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

cinnamon crisps


----------



## scott_audio

peanut butter bon bon with dark chocolate and coconut


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Chicken Panini


----------



## telracs

chicken roll from the pizzeria across the street.


----------



## 911jason

Roasted pumpkin seeds harvested from the pumpkins my kids just carved... mmmmm


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm going to carve a pumpkin tomorrow, how do you roast the seeds (temp, time, any seasoning?)

Betsy


----------



## 911jason

After you remove the seeds from the pumpkin, you need to clean them well and then lay them out on a baking sheet for about 24 hrs or until completely dry. 

Preheat oven to 300. For 4 cups of seeds, melt 1 cup of butter, then mix the seeds and butter with 1 tbsp of season salt, 1/2 tsp of garlic powder and 1 tsp of salt. Spread out on a cookie sheet and bake for 75 mins. My wife said you might want to leave out the tsp of salt, she thought they were too salty, I thought they were great as is though.


----------



## crebel

^^that is the same way we do them.  Yummy.


----------



## Susan in VA

Mmm, sounds good, wish I'd known that a couple of days ago when DD and her dad carved ours!

Snackage...  just tea right now, eyeing the wheat thins but it's pretty close to dinner...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

True North Almond Triple Berry Crisps


----------



## vikingwarrior22

red velvet snack cakes


----------



## loonlover

A McDonald's apple pie


----------



## crebel

Absolute Almond tea and a Betty Crocker Warm Delights mini Molten Caramel Cake.  Warm and gooey chocolate and hot tea - a perfect combination for a moody evening (and only 150 calories so no guilt).


----------



## scott_audio

boring grapes


----------



## Brenda Carroll

More boring, milk and prescription medication.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

911jason said:


> After you remove the seeds from the pumpkin, you need to clean them well and then lay them out on a baking sheet for about 24 hrs or until completely dry.
> 
> Preheat oven to 300. For 4 cups of seeds, melt 1 cup of butter, then mix the seeds and butter with 1 tbsp of season salt, 1/2 tsp of garlic powder and 1 tsp of salt. Spread out on a cookie sheet and bake for 75 mins. My wife said you might want to leave out the tsp of salt, she thought they were too salty, I thought they were great as is though.


Well, of course, I'm sure your wife is right. 

Seriously, I do like salty stuff...depends on the item. I'll try them both ways. Too late for this year, but I'll add this to my list of things to try!

Betsy


----------



## scott_audio

trying to stay awake today, switched to day shitft starting tomorrow, so have to sleep tonight.  With that in mind, I'm keeping busy after church making some apple crisp, making and canning apple butter and if I have any energy left, apple fritters (I have a lot of apples).  Ohhh I could make waldorf salad, hmmm


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hmmm. I'm thinking you must have a LOT of apples. 










Betsy


----------



## scott_audio

lol, not quite that many, but about 30 bags.   geez i can't type, that's about 150 lbs.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Some Halloween candy rejects from my DD's goodies from last night!  Baby Ruth... Twizzlers...Now & laters! Just Fun size ones so NOT a huge amount of fat or calories!


----------



## scott_audio

peanut butter and apple butter sandwich


----------



## Sandpiper

Frozen banana with peanut butter on it.


----------



## m&amp;m

Greek yogurt with honey and salted almonds.  It's the perfect 5am snack at work.


----------



## scott_audio

m&m said:


> Greek yogurt with honey and salted almonds. It's the perfect 5am snack at work.


sounds good, i'm munching on an apple and having some leftover spicy adzuki beans and rice


----------



## 911jason

scott_audio said:


> sounds good, i'm munching on an apple and having some leftover spicy adzuki beans and rice


Oh yeah, spizy adzuki beans and rice, I *love* spicy adzuki beans and rice!!!



Spoiler



What are spicy adzuki beans again?


----------



## scott_audio

they're sort of sweet - wiki article


----------



## 911jason

Now that's service Scott! =)


----------



## scott_audio

911jason said:


> Now that's service Scott! =)


lol - you asked :]


----------



## knowldgfrk

cherry 7up and pumpkin spice pancakes with creamcheese topping


----------



## drenee

Granny Smith apple and a peanut butter apple dip I made.
deb


----------



## kari

organic popcorn, lightly salted


----------



## sjc

Craisins
Finished off all of the leftover Halloween candy!!


----------



## telracs

Wingers- "the original potato wing snack" nacho chilichanga flavor

they are chicken leg shaped potato chippy kind of things.  this flavor is a 3 on the heat index, it's pretty good, but i'm thinking of getting the buffalo wing ones that are a 5 on the heat scale.


----------



## scott_audio

you'd probably like my healthy homemade habanero chips, that's what I'm having tonight.  I boil water with a dried habanero pepper and some salt, slice a potato length-wise super thin, throw them in the cooled water for about 5-10 mintues, lay then out in a single layer on a sheet pan, bake them until they turn crispy and begin to brown.  they're about a 5 out of 10 on the heat scale.  It's a sneaky, sweet heat, that takes a while


----------



## telracs

scott_audio said:


> you'd probably like my healthy homemade habanero chips, that's what I'm having tonight. I boil water with a dried habanero pepper and some salt, slice a potato length-wise super thin, throw them in the cooled water for about 5-10 mintues, lay then out in a single layer on a sheet pan, bake them until they turn crispy and begin to brown. they're about a 5 out of 10 on the heat scale. It's a sneaky, sweet heat, that takes a while


those sound yummy!

I've switched over to Stacy's cinamon and sugar pita chips.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Almond Triple Berry Crisps


----------



## 911jason

Hopefully you guys don't mind this one... Russian billionaires get hungry too!










Never thought I should aspire to be a waiter, but that's quite a tip!


----------



## F1Wild

I notice it's the Nello's in the Hamptons...not a cheap date place.  ;-)))


----------



## Shizu

Is that real? Wow, the billionaires eat like that... unbelievable.


----------



## scott_audio

I could eat very well for 2.5 years on just the tip


----------



## knowldgfrk

wow and i thought my pumpkin spice latte was pricey!


----------



## F1Wild

A snack discovered on Halloween night - Chester's Puffcorn - butter or cheese flavor...doing butter as I type.


----------



## 911jason

Ohhhh those are good F1... the butter is better than the cheese by the way!


----------



## F1Wild

911jason said:


> Ohhhh those are good F1... the butter is better than the cheese by the way!


We popped over to our old neighborhood and discovered these...I like the cheese better- BUT the best part is how cheap they are- $2!!


----------



## knowldgfrk

kawfee.....its too early for food....must have kawfee....liquid life ....mmmmmm


----------



## vikingwarrior22

french vanilla creme cake and hazzlenut coffee


----------



## crebel

Cracked Pepper & Olive Oil Triscuits and Spinach & Artichoke cream cheese


----------



## drenee

^^I love those Triscuits.  They are my favorite.
deb


----------



## scott_audio

drenee said:


> ^^I love those Triscuits. They are my favorite.
> deb


those sound delicious crebel, haven't tried them, I have boring ritz with pepperjack, slightly nuked to melt the cheese

I hope your internet is ok now, deb.

have a good night all


----------



## mlewis78

After an early dinner (or late lunch), I had Reese's miniature peanut butter cups.  Later Garden of Eatin' Guacamole Tortilla Chips.  Had stressful afternoon from interview and taking tests there.  All that for a preliminary toward a TEMP job.


----------



## scott_audio

mlewis78 said:


> After an early dinner (or late lunch), I had Reese's miniature peanut butter cups. Later Garden of Eatin' Guacamole Tortilla Chips. Had stressful afternoon from interview and taking tests there. All that for a preliminary toward a TEMP job.


pb cups always work for me, purchased in bulk, and stored conveniently in peanut butter cup shaped dishes throughout the house. Good luck wtih the job.

I'm having a post-cheese-and-cracker Schwan's Chocolate Malt Pushem ice cream thing.


----------



## knowldgfrk

scott_audio said:


> pb cups always work for me, purchased in bulk, and stored conveniently in peanut butter cup shaped dishes throughout the house. Good luck wtih the job.


i could marry both of you for the simple fact that you love my one true dark little secret.....i hide them and eat them for myself...and tell the children sorry was my only one...or im not eating anything...i take them out of thier halloween bags before they can see them....i even hide wrappers to avoid detection....but this is a secret so shhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## telracs

knowldgfrk said:


> i could marry both of you for the simple fact that you love my one true dark little secret.....i hide them and eat them for myself...and tell the children sorry was my only one...or im not eating anything...i take them out of thier halloween bags before they can see them....i even hide wrappers to avoid detection....but this is a secret so shhhhhhhhhh!


I steal all the pb cups from the candy stash at work and hide them in my drawer so no-one else can find them.

I think instead of kindleholics we should admit we're peanut butter cup-holics.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

hot bean dip and corn chips


----------



## Susan in VA

A granola bar and an apple.  Actually that's lunch, while I take a KB break.


----------



## telracs

thai wings.  very spicy.


----------



## telracs

Entenmann's Brownie Sundae Sandwich


----------



## loonlover

Chocolate chip cookie


----------



## knowldgfrk

about to go make some popcorn with furikaki and mochi crunch!...aka...Hurricane Popcorn!

question: do they sell this in your local stores and movie theatres?

if you have no clue what im talking about its this stuff:
http://www.hawaiipopcorncompany.com/


----------



## scott_audio

homemade corn chips, extra spicy


----------



## telracs

s'mores ice cream


----------



## scott_audio

schwan's microwave brownie and a peanut butter bon bon (my junk food intake seems to be increasing every day my Kindle isn't waiting in my mailbox)


----------



## drenee

Last night I had the Cracked Pepper Triscuits with some really good bleu cheese.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

911jason said:


> Hopefully you guys don't mind this one... Russian billionaires get hungry too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never thought I should aspire to be a waiter, but that's quite a tip!


Well, he or she probably had to share it with the busboy. 

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, he or she probably had to share it with the busboy.
> 
> Betsy


And pay taxes on it since it was on a credit card.


----------



## Aravis60

I'm having a pumpkin shake from McDonald's. I'm a sucker for anything pumpkin.


----------



## telracs

Godiva Pecan Pie Truffle


----------



## angelad

Atlanta Bakery Brownies was the only snack


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

dark chocolate m&ms

Betsy


----------



## F1Wild

Aravis60 said:


> ...I'm a sucker for anything pumpkin.


Avoid the pumpkin pancakes from IHOP...totally fake pumpkin taste.


----------



## scott_audio

chocolate covered peanuts


----------



## F1Wild

Red, seedless grapes!


----------



## scott_audio

German Chocolate Cake and full strength coke


----------



## Aravis60

peanut butter fudge from the church bake sale


----------



## knowldgfrk

its 704am.....coffee is the current snack of choice....


----------



## Brenda Carroll

French vanilla loaf cake


----------



## scott_audio

peanut butter fudge and pumpkin spice coffee


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, he or she probably had to share it with the busboy.
> 
> Betsy


And in some places it all goes into one pot and gets split among all the staff...


----------



## Susan in VA

Aravis60 said:


> I'm having a pumpkin shake from McDonald's. I'm a sucker for anything pumpkin.


Try the pumpkin scones from Starbucks; they're yummy!


----------



## kevindorsey

Carrots!  Good for the eyes.


----------



## drenee

I may have to go to Starbucks for a pumpkin scone.  That sounds really good.

Cold Stone Creamery coffee ice cream with chocolate shavings.
deb


----------



## scott_audio

kevindorsey said:


> Carrots! Good for the eyes.


excellent choice to manage chloresterol as well, everyone should eat at least 2 raw carrots per day


----------



## knowldgfrk

orange soda and m&m's....totally NOT healthy.....edit: i just upgraded to Dove Unconditional Chocolate IceCream and milk.....


----------



## F1Wild

More red, seedless grapes.


----------



## scott_audio

mini peanut butter cup
carrot sticks
apple


----------



## telracs

golden tofu (deef fried tofu triangles with a spicy chili sauce) and a spring roll.


----------



## knowldgfrk

scarlet said:


> golden tofu (deef fried tofu triangles with a spicy chili sauce) and a spring roll.


oh man this makes my yogurt and granola (trtying to make up for last nights binge) look blah.....yummy for you!


----------



## drenee

More of the Cold Stone Creamery ice cream.  
deb


----------



## telracs

knowldgfrk said:


> oh man this makes my yogurt and granola (trtying to make up for last nights binge) look blah.....yummy for you!


sorry. actually, i didn't eat the spring roll, gave it to a co-worker. you want one of my salads with some peanut dressing?


----------



## knowldgfrk

scarlet said:


> sorry. actually, i didn't eat the spring roll, gave it to a co-worker. you want one of my salads with some peanut dressing?


oh man im drooooooling!...now i have to go my MIL house and have her make me food!...love being married to a chinese family!


----------



## telracs

I probably shouldn't tell you that dinner is Chaingmai's Chicken (fried crispy chicken with currry sauce).


----------



## Susan in VA

Not-quite-homemade pizza  (I used the Pillsbury chilled pizza crust)


----------



## knowldgfrk

scarlet said:


> I probably shouldn't tell you that dinner is Chaingmai's Chicken (fried crispy chicken with currry sauce).


ok you ARE tryiing to kill me....MIL wasnt home....now i must go sniff her home made chili sauce that she carries with her to china town when we eat out and we use in place of the weak sauce they have there!....


----------



## F1Wild

Getting reasdy to have a bit of a DQ Blizzard - German Chocolate flavor...I know it's bad, but I'd rather have this than a cake for my bd!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

just apple juice went in search of vanilla ice cream in the freeze...was unsuccessful.


----------



## telracs

parmesan cheez-its.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

hmmm. sounds good! parmesan cheez-its are my favorite flavor!


----------



## telracs

Vegas_Asian said:


> hmmm. sounds good! parmesan cheez-its are my favorite flavor!


it's actually the duoz (two flavors in one bag) of sharp cheddar and parmesan


----------



## angelad

biscotti


----------



## drenee

More of the same freakin Cold Stone Creamery ice cream.  Don't get me wrong, I love it.  
But oh boy, I am eating way too much.  
Note to self: buy the smallest size from now on!!
deb


----------



## knowldgfrk

drenee said:


> More of the same freakin Cold Stone Creamery ice cream. Don't get me wrong, I love it.
> But oh boy, I am eating way too much.
> Note to self: buy the smallest size from now on!!
> deb


deb its ok...i have the same love hate relationshipwith my dove unconditional chocolat icecream....and its in the smal container...i just buy more!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

old school orange slices


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Dutch-style Smoked Gouda cheese


----------



## scott_audio

raw veggies dunked in salsa, and I keep thinking about the Schwan's Fudge Sticks I have in the freezer


----------



## knowldgfrk

pumpkin spice latte from starbucks...aka...crack-ina-cup


----------



## drenee

I finished my Cold Stone Creamery ice cream.  I HAD to.  It's in my mom's freezer and 
I won't be back here for two weeks.  It surely would have spoiled.  
deb


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

Trader Joe's very own chocolate truffles and fruit jelly candies. Soooooo good.


----------



## farmwife99

Hersey Chocolate Kisses


----------



## mlewis78

Reese's Miniatures.  Having a bit of an addiction problem with these this week.


----------



## knowldgfrk

ovaltine....


----------



## vikingwarrior22

fudge filled christmas candy


----------



## Susan in VA

vikingwarrior22 said:


> fudge filled christmas candy


Leftovers from last year  or are you getting a really early start?


----------



## telracs

chicken rice soup and Inari.


----------



## knowldgfrk

more ovaltine....


----------



## vikingwarrior22

frosted mini wheats


----------



## Angela

cup of coffee


----------



## telracs

chocolate brioche.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

The Protein Bakery's chocolate chip brownie.


----------



## knowldgfrk

its 10pm...time for pumpkin pancakes...


----------



## F1Wild

More red, seedless grapes and a slice of cheddar.


----------



## scott_audio

good morning, I'm having a fruit smoothie (frozen strawberries, banana, yogurt and a little orange juice (and a scoop of that fiber powder stuff, ick)).


----------



## knowldgfrk

breakfast...sausage and scrambled eggs smothered with cheese!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Olphas jap/cheese sausage on sugar free bread


----------



## angelad

figs


----------



## vikingwarrior22

sunflower seeds


----------



## telracs

chicken rice soup and chicken lo mein


----------



## knowldgfrk

i am enjoying a liquid snack..in the form of a Strawberry Margarita!


----------



## Anju 

tortilla with canela - messy but oh so good!!!


----------



## crebel

Dona, what is canela?  I am having a late breakfast/mid-morning snack of a toasted english muffin with spinach/artichoke cream cheese.


----------



## kevindorsey

vikingwarrior22 said:


> sunflower seeds


One of my favourites,but i tend to overeat them by a lot


----------



## JeanneB

Orville Redenbacher Tender White Popcorn...and a glass of water.


----------



## Anju 

crebel said:


> Dona, what is canela? I am having a late breakfast/mid-morning snack of a toasted english muffin with spinach/artichoke cream cheese.


Canela is like butterscotch, only maybe a tad creamier.


----------



## Meemo

Homemade Diet Cranberry Limeade - Diet Sprite, a little lime juice, and diet Ocean Spray Cranberry juice.  My version of one of my favorite Sonic treats - now if I only had a big cupful of their crushed ice...


----------



## telracs

egg drop soup


----------



## crebel

Found something new at the store today and enjoying now.  They are Pim's Orange European Biscuits.  Shortbread cookie on the bottom, orange jelly type filling on top and then topped with dark chocolate.  Made in Belgium.  They taste wonderful.


----------



## scott_audio

strawberry milkshake


----------



## drenee

I found some Reese Sticks in the freezer.  
I'm having one stick now and saving the other 
one for tomorrow. 
deb


----------



## scott_audio

drenee said:


> I found some Reese Sticks in the freezer.
> I'm having one stick now and saving the other
> one for tomorrow.
> deb


yumm, I'm not sure I could muster as much restraint when peanut butter is involved :]


----------



## drenee

So does that mean you ate all of the truffles you made for your landlady?
deb


----------



## scott_audio

i haven't made them yet, tomorrow or Saturday.  I'm sure I'll have to sample a few just to make sure they taste ok


----------



## drenee

Be sure to report to us.
deb


----------



## Anju 

I have a peanut butter/chocolate chip - gluten free cookie recipe that is absolutely SINFUL and difficult to not consume completely.  In fact I had to quit making them.

Just had a strawberry yogurt with splenda and fresh raspberry smoothie - yumm


----------



## loonlover

turkey sandwich


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Awhile ago Amazon had a "Back to School Sale" with 45% off various types of snacks.  I got a bunch of 'em, including Little four-packs of Chips Ahoy cookies and ready-to-microwave "Soup at Hand" cups of soup (very environmentally unsound, actually).  I've been inhaling too much of those things.  Fortunately, they are nearly gone and I hopefully will do less snacking.

Unfortunately, it is also egg nog season now, and I absolutely love egg nog.  So sipping a cup of egg nog may replace those habits, and I suspect egg nog is actually worse!


----------



## knowldgfrk

as i am a walking Zombie after last nghts MidNight NewMoon showing....its coffee...lots and loys of coffee


----------



## telracs

lay's french onion dip and lay's potato chips


----------



## vikingwarrior22

twinkies


----------



## LaRita

An adult beverage with some corn chips and salsa con queso.


----------



## telracs

fried veggie dumplings with this wickedly addictive dipping sauce.


----------



## scott_audio

apple juice


----------



## Nathan

honey BBQ Frito Twists...don't ever try one, they are like the new crack!


----------



## KindleChickie

Odwalla Pumpkin Protein drink.  It made me hungry for some butternut squash raviolli, so I had to go make some for dinner tonight.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Chocolate attack - so a chocolate cake with chocolate icing.....  last me a coupla days....


----------



## telracs

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Chocolate attack - so a chocolate cake with chocolate icing..... last me a coupla days....


the cake or the sugar shock?


----------



## JeanneB

Omg...now I want chocolate cake with chocolate icing!!  That sounds sooo good!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

scarlet said:


> the cake or the sugar shock?


----------



## telracs

Hot tamales- the "cinnamon-charged candy" (and they're fat free!)


----------



## JeanneB

Poptart and a cup of tea.  I really shouldn't have.


----------



## TammyC

Nathan said:


> honey BBQ Frito Twists...don't ever try one, they are like the new crack!


Mmmm OMG I love those things, now I want them!! Im munching on Pepperidge Farms Goldfish drinking DrPepper and watching college football. Hubby is on midnight shift which equals not much sleep which equals to much munching lol.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

TammyC said:


> Mmmm OMG I love those things, now I want them!! Im munching on Pepperidge Farms Goldfish drinking DrPepper and watching college football. Hubby is on midnight shift which equals not much sleep which equals to much munching lol.


LOVE IT!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

We've been snacking on some popcorn we got from the Boy Scouts. Dipped in milk chocolate and drizzled with white chocolate. Its quite decadent.


----------



## drenee

Pretzels sticks dipped in spicy mustard.  

I'm mad at myself for not planning better.  I normally have chips and salsa for race watching.  
Last race of the year and I have no chips or salsa.  
I think I may have to treat myself to the Santa Fe Chicken Salad from Applebees for dinner tonight.

deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Dove chocolate


----------



## scott_audio

cream cheese brownie


----------



## telracs

baklava


----------



## loonlover

Cheetos Puffs


----------



## Susan in VA

two spring rolls, to be followed by tea


----------



## knowldgfrk

fried noodles with scrambled egg!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Pumpkin Roll & Hot Mulled Cider


----------



## KindleChickie

Starbucks Banana Chocolate Vivanno.  Only 270 calories and very filling.  I use it as a meal replacement.


----------



## F1Wild

KindleChickie said:


> Starbucks Banana Chocolate Vivanno. Only 270 calories and very filling. I use it as a meal replacement.


Oooh, I've never had one of these, but love banana. Please describe in detail!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Smoothie. Green tea tango with blueberry. It's addicting.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

kettle corn


----------



## F1Wild

Fishy crackers.

BTW, guess what I saw (for the first time) in the store?  Honeycrisp apples!  I decided to buy a bunch and put a few in with my yummy homemade cranberry sauce for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

CHEDDAR BUNNIES! LOL!


----------



## Nathan

the Mango salsa from Target is THE AWESOME!!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Fiber one bar


----------



## Britt

Mac and cheese, made from scratch for the first time ever!  used 2/3 regular cheese and 1/3 cream cheese, and i really like the way that turned out.


----------



## angelad

Canolies!


----------



## telracs

chicken rice soup


----------



## drenee

I'm ignoring, or trying to anyway, the homemade nut rolls my aunt brought to my mom today.
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Bar Harbor Blend Trail Mix


----------



## Susan in VA

^^^ That sounds so healthy. I think just for, you know, _cosmic balance_, I'll have to go eat some chocolate chips straight from the bag.


----------



## drenee

Susan, what a team player you are.  
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> ^^^ That sounds so healthy. I think just for, you know, _cosmic balance_, I'll have to go eat some chocolate chips straight from the bag.


Ha!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Sunchips


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Susan in VA said:


> ^^^ That sounds so healthy. I think just for, you know, _cosmic balance_, I'll have to go eat some chocolate chips straight from the bag.


Yeah, me too. I'm having M & M's and Coca Cola. How healthy is that?


----------



## Susan in VA

drenee said:


> Susan, what a team player you are.
> deb


There are limits. Note that Brendan's post is _not_ making me reach for the bag of carrots.


----------



## F1Wild

Goldfish & red, seedless grapes.


----------



## telracs

Bistro salad (blue cheese, caramelized pears, raisins, grapes, candied walnuts and field greens with a white wine vinaigrette).


----------



## Vegas_Asian

About to use the new popcorn maker by myself for the first time.


----------



## loonlover

Dark chocolate brownies and a cup of tea


----------



## telracs

pizza


----------



## vikingwarrior22

cella cherries


----------



## Vegas_Asian

A chocolate peppermint latte iced (far to warm in class for hot latte), which i find quite refreshing with the peppermint


----------



## knowldgfrk

hazelnut cream coffee....its morning...


----------



## telracs

Westminster Crackers All Natural Oyster Crackers.


----------



## Susan in VA

An English muffin with an unhealthy amount of butter.


----------



## telracs

godiva almond shortbread star


----------



## knowldgfrk

again coffee...i either have a problem or i am a creature of habbit...maybe both


----------



## drenee

Pepperoni roll from Country Club Bakery....yummy.
deb


----------



## Angela

sorgum "popcorn" and Dr Pepper


----------



## kevindorsey

Corona


----------



## F1Wild

Saltines.....after a night of sake...and then Glayva.


----------



## telracs

Glayva?

I'm heating up the office with the smell of buffalo wings.


----------



## F1Wild

scarlet said:


> Glayva?


Liquor I discovered while in Scotland. "Glayva - Hugely popular Scottish whisky liqueur based on honey, spices, almonds and tangerines. The name is the phonetic pronunciation of the Gaelic "Gle mhath" meaning 'very good'. Rather brilliantly, Glayva is now trademarked as the "best liqueur in the world" after winning the IWSC trophy a record breaking five times." 
http://www.glayva.com

I always kept a bottle or two while living there and in the past my in-laws have been kind enough to send a bottle for b-day...didn't happen this year (I must have been extra naughty?)

BTW, if anyone knows where this can be purchased in the USA PLEASE let me know!!!


----------



## Britt

Chocolate chip peanut butter cookies! I'm on a baking kick!


----------



## knowldgfrk

a glass of Volcano Blush


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Egg drop soup.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I just found CHEESECAKE in the fridge!!! Hell yeah!!


----------



## telracs

Vegas_Asian said:


> I just found CHEESECAKE in the fridge!!! Hell yeah!!


Way cool! I completely forgot that I'd bought a box of rainbow cookies last night!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

fresh orange slices


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Trail Mix


----------



## telracs

I just finished a zesty thai chicken sandwich and once I get the taste out of my mouth, it's time for the cheesecake I bought thanks to Vegas_Asian mentioning it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Pringles Minis in the convenient .81 ounce bag!  And in a minute I'll have a cup of egg nog The Hooded Claw _LOVES_ egg nog.  Best thing about this time of year.


----------



## Britt

The Hooded Claw said:


> And in a minute I'll have a cup of egg nog The Hooded Claw _LOVES_ egg nog. Best thing about this time of year.


Haha, that reminds me of a quote from the most recent episode of Desperate Housewives: ''Four miles I ran today, and now I'm drinking eggnog. It's like mayonnaise with rum in it.''

(Still, eggnog is awesome.)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Britt said:


> Haha, that reminds me of a quote from the most recent episode of Desperate Housewives: ''Four miles I ran today, and now I'm drinking eggnog. It's like mayonnaise with rum in it.''
> 
> (Still, eggnog is awesome.)


I only have the nonalcoholic mass-produced store bought stuff, which I understand is a pale shadow of the real thing, but I still love it. In fact, I'm going to have another cup now. Since I just got back from the dentist (even though I am sick today, the dentist begged me not to cancel my appointment!) that's probably ironic in some fashion, but I'm not in the mood to think about it.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Picked up chocolate yogurt on the way home from costco. About to make brownies to bring to work tomorrow. I would be surprised that a couple will not make to work. Some may not make it to the oven lol. So if I get sick you will probably know why


----------



## telracs

Eat the batter BEFORE adding the eggs.

I have a balsamic chicken sandwich.  and a Napoleon for later.


----------



## Susan in VA

VA, are you planning to use the chocolate yoghurt in the brownie recipe?  Sounds like it might make really moist brownies!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Lol. Just made the first batch: dark chocolate brownies. Then batch two is dark chocolate with walnuts. That's still in the oven


----------



## Britt

Pizza! Festival food rocks


----------



## F1Wild

Honey crisp apple - cut into perfectly equal quarters.


----------



## telracs

chocolate mousse cake


----------



## vikingwarrior22

apples


----------



## DonnaFaz

It's Friday...cocktail time.  I'm having a glass of wine.  Is that considered a snack?


----------



## F1Wild

Apple juice


----------



## Susan in VA

DonnaFaz said:


> It's Friday...cocktail time. I'm having a glass of wine. Is that considered a snack?


Of course!


----------



## TammyC

Nachos and Cheese w/ jalapeños.  Hubby's on midnight again so late night for me!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

UH....er....uhm.... Rum & Coke....


----------



## Susan in VA

Pumpkin scone from Starbucks.  Yum.


----------



## telracs

Ben and Jerry's Mint Chocolate Cookie ice cream (I don't care that it's 20 degrees out side)


----------



## F1Wild

Honey Nut Cherios!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

cotton candy


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Honey Smacks cereal


----------



## telracs

chicken and eggplant in garlic sauce.


----------



## Susan in VA

^^^ that's a _snack_?  What was _dinner_??


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> ^^^ that's a _snack_?  What was _dinner_??


picky, picky, picky...

It was originally lunch and the leftovers are my night time snack.


----------



## Susan in VA

Yeah, I do that too.


----------



## telracs

Honestly, with my schedule, meal names are kind of bizarre.  I eat lunch (i.e. my second meal of the day) at 6 pm.  Dinner will be when I get home at 10 pm, but sometimes that becomes more a snack than a real mood.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

being a avid (huge physically) Tolkien fan I follow his guidelines for meals set in the Hobbit books i.e. the little fellows eat constantly.  I admire them for that... right now I'm dining on waffles with cinnamon coffee


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks for the reminder:  it's about time for second breakfast. . . . .


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Been snacking with bff and now eating dinner (homemade
beefstew). Earlier i shared Golden spoon with bff and family. Then beef jerky and pizza. And smoothies


----------



## chevauchee

BBQ potato chips


----------



## telracs

Goldena?

I just had some pizza.  It's one of the few things available at midnight in my neighborhood.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Sorry posting from itouch. I am about to fix it


----------



## mlewis78

scarlet said:


> Goldena?
> 
> I just had some pizza. It's one of the few things available at midnight in my neighborhood.


One of my favorite pizza places in NYC closes at 11. :-(

I know that there are some 24-hr. Rays though. 3rd shift at my old job ordered from them all the time. Scarlet, which pizza place do you have that is still open at midnight?


----------



## telracs

mlewis78 said:


> One of my favorite pizza places in NYC closes at 11. :-(
> 
> I know that there are some 24-hr. Rays though. 3rd shift at my old job ordered from them all the time. Scarlet, which pizza place do you have that is still open at midnight?


It's the local pizzeria in Bay Ridge, called Elegante. They are open until 12:30 sometimes even later. And if I ask nicely, they'll even make me a chicken roll or cheese calzone at 11:30. But tonight I was in a rush, so just pizza. Oh, and 2 bottles of Lipton Raspberry White Tea.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Its december ... current snackage is Homemade Chex Mix ...

Buy the 3pack at costco (get two) and then make it all up at once (with this much chex you start by melting 2# of butter ... BUTTER) . . . multiplier on all else is 10 (or 12) (I have to calculate it from the butter every time)

I'll be chex mix until I can't get the tri-pack at costco anymore


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Bring me some!  

(Note to self, put chex cereal on the grocery list. . .and why haven't I left yet!!!)


----------



## Nathan

a Lunchable that must have been in the vending machine since April


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Venti iced peppermint mocha with extra whipped cream. Today is a stressful day of finals. Need some junk food. Just wish I had teriyaki beef jerky. Also pms is taking over


----------



## salaniz

Mint Chocolate M&Ms.  Thank goodness for Christmas!


----------



## F1Wild

A leftover-from-Halloween "fun-size" Reese's cup.........glad it was only the "fun-size"!!


----------



## TammyC

Honey BBQ Chips


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Late-night raisin bread snack!  Yummy!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Having anoTher holiday party and the house is pretty chilling. Decided to make cookies made pumpkin cookie (half with chocolate chips and the other half without) also made oatmeal cookies (no raisins as my high school friends are not fans of it in their cookies)


----------



## drenee

Glass of Rufus Red wine from Marietta (OH) Wine Cellars.  
I needed something to relax me a little bit.
deb


----------



## chevauchee

Chocolate covered pretzels.


----------



## telracs

jif to go peanut butter.  don't have any crackers, so eating it with a spoon.


----------



## Susan in VA

Triscuits and hummus.  Extra yummy because it's the first meal in two days after being sick.


----------



## F1Wild

Susan in VA said:


> Triscuits and hummus. Extra yummy because it's the first meal in two days after being sick.


Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Susan in VA

Thanks.  So am I.


----------



## telracs

Gluten free wasabi flavored rice crackers.  Nice kick to 'em.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

scarlet said:


> jif to go peanut butter. don't have any crackers, so eating it with a spoon.


Ditto I eating a Hersey Dark Choclate bar and spoons of jiff


----------



## chevauchee

Peaches.


----------



## drenee

Glass of wine.


----------



## Susan in VA

Cold chicken.


----------



## intinst

Schwan's chocolate chip cookie ice cream sandwich


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I just returned from an outing where I got Popeye's Fried Chicken, spicey, with red beans and rice.  Yummy, though not exactly health food!  I'll drown my sorrows in some chocolate milk later this afternoon.


----------



## telracs

The Hooded Claw said:


> I just returned from an outing where I got Popeye's Fried Chicken, spicey, with red beans and rice. Yummy, though not exactly health food! I'll drown my sorrows in some chocolate milk later this afternoon.


Thanks, now I want fried chicken! I ordered garlic chicken with chinese eggplant for lunch, just waiting for Paula to go pick it up.


----------



## DonnaFaz

home-made peanut brittle...Mmmmmm!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Homemade pumpkin cookies topped with choco chips with dallops of peanut butter golden spoon on top


----------



## Susan in VA

hey VA, glad you're back, we were worried about you!


----------



## anivyl

flour-ish cookies that i got from work as christmas presents. at least it has good choc chips in it!


----------



## Aravis60

A cup of coffee and a raisin filled cookie that my mom and I baked yesterday. We used my grandma's "pinch of this, dash of that, add to taste" recipe. It was really vague and didn't even include raisins, which are obviously a vital ingreedient, so we had to guess on most things. They turned out really well, though.


----------



## jsadd

A cup of coffee with White chocolate mocha creamer, and an apple dumpling.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

French vanilla creme cake and coolwhip


----------



## F1Wild

It's so sad......leftover Halloween M&Ms.


----------



## telracs

F1Wild said:


> It's so sad......leftover Halloween M&Ms.


You still have HALLOWEEN candy? wow, that's self-control.


----------



## intinst

Home made bread roll, fresh from the oven!


----------



## F1Wild

scarlet said:


> You still have HALLOWEEN candy? wow, that's self-control.


Lots!!! Not a huge fan - want some??


----------



## telracs

F1Wild said:


> Lots!!! Not a huge fan - want some??


As long as they're not peanut, yeah, shoot 'em my way!


----------



## F1Wild

scarlet said:


> As long as they're not peanut, yeah, shoot 'em my way!


Hahaha! I'll send them off with Santa tonight. If you are good you will get them in your stocking.


----------



## telracs

F1Wild said:


> Hahaha! I'll send them off with Santa tonight. If you are good you will get them in your stocking.


Santa doesn't stop for me. Oh well, maybe next year....

I guess I'll break into my Godiva chocolate collection.


----------



## mlewis78

Wish I had some cookies or chocolate.  Think I'll make a cup of hot chocolate.


----------



## telracs

mlewis78 said:


> Wish I had some cookies or chocolate. Think I'll make a cup of hot chocolate.


too bad we can't meet up. I'd bring you some nice Godiva.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Godiva! I haven't had that in a long while, but I've had Susan's Pumpkin Cholcolate Chip muffins tonight. Soooo good.


The people at the Godiva store in the Time Warner Center know me on sight.


----------



## loonlover

A home made roll and a cup of tea made in the Keurig.


----------



## telracs

loonlover said:


> A home made roll and a cup of tea made in the Keurig.


how come intinst got the rolls first?


----------



## luvmy4brats

A whole plate full of chocolate chip and sugar cookies. A mom's got to do what a mom's got to do on Christmas Eve to keep the magic alive  

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## loonlover

scarlet said:


> how come intinst got the rolls first?


I had one earlier also; then saved the second one for my bedtime snack. They had to be tasted to be sure they were good enough for Christmas dinner and it took two samplings from both of us.


----------



## telracs

loonlover said:


> I had one earlier also; then saved the second one for my bedtime snack. They had to be tasted to be sure they were good enough for Christmas dinner and it took two samplings from both of us.


Fair enough. As long as you folks shared! I just finished a steak wrap and french fries.


----------



## Susan in VA

luvmy4brats said:


> A whole plate full of chocolate chip and sugar cookies. A mom's got to do what a mom's got to do on Christmas Eve to keep the magic alive
> 
> That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


I think I need to borrow a couple of your kids. Mine was a Santa-Unbeliever from Day One, so I never got to scarf down nighttime cookies....


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Speaking of Godiva, I felt much like that fair young maiden yesterday when I left work in the sleet and snow and 30 mph wind with only my little sweatshirt jacket on... planning FAIL!!! Cursed weatherman!!  But we gots a WHITE CHRISTMAS in Texas Hill Country and according to Viking Warrior22 it was his curse that did it.  We appreciate anyway and I'm having Hot Cocoa with extra mashpotatoes, er, I mean marshmallows.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> I think I need to borrow a couple of your kids. Mine was a Santa-Unbeliever from Day One, so I never got to scarf down nighttime cookies....


How Saaaad  Mine STILL believes and she is 10! She had a LONG conversation with Santa yesterday at the mall... he is the REAL one! He seems to remember her EVERY year! Got some really good pictures with him too... I am afraid it is going to be her last to BELIEVE...  But her friends in 5th grade still believe too... so maybe one more year...  Santa gets a HUGE Santa cookie too, Cocoa & Cheese Cubes! 
OT... Reese's Christmas Trees!


----------



## telracs

I'm having chips and cheese salsa.


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> How Saaaad  Mine STILL believes and she is 10! She had a LONG conversation with Santa yesterday at the mall... he is the REAL one! He seems to remember her EVERY year! Got some really good pictures with him too... I am afraid it is going to be her last to BELIEVE...  But her friends in 5th grade still believe too... so maybe one more year...  Santa gets a HUGE Santa cookie too, Cocoa & Cheese Cubes!
> OT... Reese's Christmas Trees!


I bet you have lots of fun with the "Santa magic", then!

Since my DD heard people all along talking about what they were going to make or buy for someone, she caught on early... and I had to teach an early lesson in either diplomacy or hypocrisy, depending on your point of view, when she went to preschool and I told her that most of the other kids believed in Santa and that she had to be nice to them and not let on that he wasn't real, just go along with what they said about him. To her credit, she didn't once slip up, as far as I know. She's a kind-hearted child. 

Funny thing is, even now it happens all the time that some stranger in a store or wherever will ask her "and what do you want Santa to bring you?" and she looks at me with the unspoken question _does this grown-up really believe that, and do I have to have humor him too?!?_

OT... an English muffin and tea. Actually that's breakfast, kinda late today.


----------



## JennaAnderson

I made chocolate covered pretzels and peanuts tonight

But - I ate chips and ketchup.  

Jenna


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Bobs milk tea


----------



## telracs

Ben and Jerry's Mint Chocolate Cookie


----------



## intinst

Wheat thins


----------



## mlewis78

Duane Reade Delish Belgian Chocolate Chunk Cookies -- all 8 of them, even though I had a slice of pecan pie before I got the train to come back from family Christmas.


----------



## JennaAnderson

Coffee is nectar of the gods.


----------



## anivyl

Belgian chocolates and Ferrero Rocher....

nom...

(I do wish we have proper godiva chocolates here, within 6 hours drive of me are only the mass produced versions of godiva....)


----------



## telracs

chocolate frosted donut.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Costco's "Kirkland" brand beer.  Specifically "German Style Lager".  I was skeptical at first, but it is surprisingly drinkable and well priced.


----------



## loonlover

Intinst and I each had a piece of pecan pie.


----------



## telracs

loonlover said:


> Intinst and I each had a piece of pecan pie.


warmed with some vanilla ice cream?

Sigh.. sorry, that's what I want.


----------



## TammyC

Lucky Charms!


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> I'll bet Godiva would satisfy that craving.


hm.... almond shortbread star coming up!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Dang--When I went out for groceries today (after being snowed in for several days) I meant to get some raisin bread, and I didn't.  Curses!!!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Dove chocolate blisses that I got for Christmas... yum


----------



## intinst

Finished off Loonlovers pecan pie.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Finished off Loonlovers pecan pie.


does she know?


----------



## loonlover

scarlet said:


> does she know?


Yes, he split the last piece with me.


----------



## TammyC

Soft pretzels w/ cheese


----------



## telracs

loonlover said:


> Yes, he split the last piece with me.


glad to hear it.

i finished off the last of my mission to marzipan ice cream. but i'm still hungry and i think it's time to go out to dinner. but i want to finish watching Babylon 5.


----------



## F1Wild

A slice of stollen.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Mint flavored Hershey's kisses.... hmmmfmlkjjsgljlakjljl. glom


----------



## telracs

Ruffles Cheddar and Sour Cream potato chips.


----------



## BTackitt

I made Creme Brulee' yesterday for the first time.
OH MY GOD! They came out perfect, crust is sweet and crusty, and the custard is smooth, creamy, decadently rich, and sublime! (Bonus My kids don't like things like creme brulee and cheesecake, so I get to eat the extras.. one a day.)


----------



## Rie142

Date filled cookies.  Mmmmmmm


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Santa cookies!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Santa cookies!


Dove smooth milk chocolate


----------



## telracs

I'm eating dinner (chicken from Boston Market), but I bought a piece of pecan pie for later.  No ice cream though.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

pumpkin roll


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Fritos and queso dip, yum!!!!


----------



## F1Wild

Cobbie said:


> Has "later" arrived, yet, for your pecan pie?


I know, I was kinda waiting for the post as well.......yes, I would gladly take it off of your hands as I am the only one in my family who would crave it.

Looks like it's just me and the stollen again.


----------



## telracs

F1Wild said:


> I know, I was kinda waiting for the post as well.......yes, I would gladly take it off of your hands as I am the only one in my family who would crave it.
> 
> Looks like it's just me and the stollen again.





Cobbie said:


> Has "later" arrived, yet, for your pecan pie?


Sorry guys, but yeah, it got eaten at around 7:30.



The Hooded Claw said:


> Fritos and queso dip, yum!!!!


That was my Christmas dinner....


----------



## mlewis78

Cookies -- Duane Read DeLish capuccino chip.


----------



## F1Wild

scarlet said:


> Sorry guys, but yeah, it got eaten at around 7:30.
> That was my Christmas dinner....


Thanks for the postmortem. Was it yummy?!!


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> i finished off the last of my mission to marzipan ice cream. but i'm still hungry and i think it's time to go out to dinner. but i want to finish watching Babylon 5.


How did I miss this -- marzipan ice cream?? Who makes it?

oh, my snack: half of one of those giant chocolate muffins that they sell at the grocery store. I have to find a recipe for those......


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> How did I miss this -- marzipan ice cream?? Who makes it?
> [/quote
> 
> It's ben and jerry's Mission to Marzipan (Sweet cream ice cream, almond cookies and marzipan swirl)
> 
> And the pecan pie was yummy, but a bit too sweet.


----------



## Susan in VA

Mission to Marzipan?  I'll put it on my shopping list...  for some inexplicable reason I had never heard of it!


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Mission to Marzipan? I'll put it on my shopping list... for some inexplicable reason I had never heard of it!


It's a new flavor and may not be available everywhere.


----------



## Susan in VA

Of course I had to go check... the Ben & Jerry's website has a "flavor locator" by zip code, and it turns out that even my very own walking-distance supermarket carries it.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Trident Sugar Free Gum... My New Snack for The NEW YEAR... I am getting started a tad early...


----------



## F1Wild

Susan in VA said:


> Of course I had to go check... the Ben & Jerry's website has a "flavor locator" by zip code, and it turns out that even my very own walking-distance supermarket carries it.


Do you have the link for this? The one I tried is not valid. It seems here in AZ (where it's warm enough for ice cream all year long) we never get new flavors. Plus, I sure wish they still made my absolute favorite B&J's Coconut Almond Fudge!


----------



## Susan in VA

F1Wild said:


> Do you have the link for this? The one I tried is not valid. It seems here in AZ (where it's warm enough for ice cream all year long) we never get new flavors. Plus, I sure wish they still made my absolute favorite B&J's Coconut Almond Fudge!


http://www.benjerry.com/flavors/our-flavors/#

The marzipan flavor is on the second page. Click on it (or on whatever other flavor you're looking for) and a window opens up that has a "flavor locator" option.


----------



## Susan in VA

^^^  So that's where my last one went!


----------



## telracs

corn fritters.


----------



## F1Wild

Susan in VA said:


> http://www.benjerry.com/flavors/our-flavors/#
> The marzipan flavor is on the second page. Click on it (or on whatever other flavor you're looking for) and a window opens up that has a "flavor locator" option.


Hmmm, doesn't work for me - only get a pop up window describing the flavor, but no "flavor locator". Maybe doesn't work with Windows 7 or Chrome?


----------



## Susan in VA

F1Wild said:


> Hmmm, doesn't work for me - only get a pop up window describing the flavor, but no "flavor locator". Maybe doesn't work with Windows 7 or Chrome?


Odd. I'm using XP, so maybe that's it. If you want to PM me the flavor(s) you're looking for and your zip code, I'll check for you.


----------



## anivyl

brie cheese... nom...

(oops i am lactose intolerant...)


----------



## KindleChickie

scarlet said:


> corn fritters.


Are those the little tater tot things with corn in them? Dang, I hadnt thought of those in years.


----------



## telracs

KindleChickie said:


> Are those the little tater tot things with corn in them? Dang, I hadnt thought of those in years.


yup. bought them last night on my way home. hadn't had them in a while and they are good!

right now I've broken into my new collection of Godiva and had a creme brulee truffle.


----------



## Aravis60

I had some chocolate covered strawberry ice cream. Yummy!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Chips


----------



## knowldgfrk

pork hash with hot mustard sauce


----------



## Susan in VA

Geez Cobbie, what did you get that fancy KA for if not to make some more??


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Geez Cobbie, what did you get that fancy KA for if not to make some more??


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## loonlover

Roast beef sandwich and Cheeto puffs - oh, that's sort of supper after leaving the arena at 11:00 PM.


----------



## intinst

Snickerdoodle cookie


----------



## vikingwarrior22

*Texas* sized chocolate cupcakes with Christmas sprinkles


----------



## F1Wild

Rubio's langostino taco


----------



## vikingwarrior22

orange slices


----------



## Aravis60

A glass of Roadhouse Red.


----------



## loonlover

Moravian Meyer Lemon Cookies


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Snickerdoodle cookie


Thanks for reminding me! Someone left a snickerdoodle on my desk today. I put it in my bag. Time to eat it!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Chocolate donuts & Milk... on top of RUM!


----------



## Susan in VA

Oooh, I wish I had a chocolate donut right now.  The kind from Entenmann's.  Sigh.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Oooh, I wish I had a chocolate donut right now. The kind from Entenmann's. Sigh.


I wish I were closer, I'd run one right over!


----------



## Susan in VA

It would do nicely.


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I wish I were closer, I'd run one right over!


That would be nice too!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> That would be nice too!


Although, in the state I'm in I may do better with a designated driver...  Just sayin...


----------



## Susan in VA

LOL!


----------



## mlewis78

Garden of Eatin' Blue Corn tortilla chips over the past hour.


----------



## angelad

Just opened a box of belgian chocolates


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Olga brand jalp.with cheese sausage links


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

vikingwarrior22 said:


> Olga brand jalp.with cheese sausage links


HEY! I love those! Wanna split one with me? I can't eat a whole one!


----------



## telracs

red velvet cupcake


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Red Velvet Cupcake??  I love those!! Is that what your avatar refers to? Scarlet red cupcakes?  I'm eating tostitos and picante dip.


----------



## telracs

Brendan Carroll said:


> Is that what your avatar refers to? Scarlet red cupcakes?


No, my screen name came before I ever heard of a red velvet cupcake.

Chicken rice soup.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

scarlet said:


> No, my screen name came before I ever heard of a red velvet cupcake.
> 
> Chicken rice soup.


Do tell... from whence camest thine Scarlet? Will Scarlet of Robing Hood fame?

Egg nog, Captain Morgan


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> Do tell... from whence camest thine Scarlet? Will Scarlet of Robing Hood fame?
> 
> Egg nog, Captain Morgan


IT SHOOOOWS!!!! Captain Morgan INDEED!!!! Seems like Summer all over again doesn't it BrendaN! Now where is Susan & Kool?

Rum & Coke with a Dove Chocolate chaser... sorry, thanks for keeping us in line MS SCARLET!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

OOOOhhhhh, aaaahhhh, you are most observant.  That was supposed to be Robin.


----------



## telracs

Brendan Carroll said:


> Do tell... from whence camest thine Scarlet? Will Scarlet of Robing Hood fame?
> 
> Egg nog, Captain Morgan


Typos due to alcohol.... Love it.

And wrong again, dear.

To keep this on topic, I'll have another godiva star.


----------



## drenee

Krispy Kremes.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

drenee said:


> Krispy Kremes.


Sto-o-op it! we dont' have Krispy Kreme here anymore! 

Popcorn and M&Ms (dark chocolate)


----------



## TammyC

Homemade Cinnamon Rolls


----------



## drenee

Sorry, Meredith.  I swore them off over a year ago, and I've done very good.  
But I could not help but stop on my way home and get me a couple....okay, 6.
Not saying I'll eat them all, but not saying I won't either.

deb


----------



## Brenda Carroll

scarlet said:


> Typos due to alcohol.... Love it.
> 
> And wrong again, dear.
> 
> To keep this on topic, I'll have another godiva star.


I'll have you know, Miss Scarlet, that a very dear friend of mine gave me some of those Godiva Stars about ten years ago and I kept them in the freezer so that I'd never forget her. I still have the stars, but I can't remember her name.   Do you think they are still good?

Coke and Captain Morgan... out of nog


----------



## telracs

Brendan Carroll said:


> I'll have you know, Miss Scarlet, that a very dear friend of mine gave me some of those Godiva Stars about ten years ago and I kept them in the freezer so that I'd never forget her. I still have the stars, but I can't remember her name.   Do you think they are still good?
> 
> Coke and Captain Morgan... out of nog


Mine are a bit newer, they're this season's holiday stars in almond shortbread, aztec hot chocolate, holiday spice and mint. I'd pass on 10 year old ones.

and don't tipple and type, you'll regret it in the mornging...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

drenee said:


> Sorry, Meredith. I swore them off over a year ago, and I've done very good.
> But I could not help but stop on my way home and get me a couple....okay, 6.
> Not saying I'll eat them all, but not saying I won't either.
> 
> deb


OK... so you are going to have like 4 left? Where do you live again? My car is all revved up and ready to go... you think I could be home before Monday... say 6AM?

Still more Rum and Coke...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> I'll have you know, Miss Scarlet, that a very dear friend of mine gave me some of those Godiva Stars about ten years ago and I kept them in the freezer so that I'd never forget her. I still have the stars, but I can't remember her name.   Do you think they are still good?
> 
> Coke and Captain Morgan... out of nog


HEY! That was MEEE! To thank you for your autographed book!  So much for that sentiment!

OT... Oh, garlic bread... I'm just a muching away...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

scarlet said:


> Mine are a bit newer, they're this season's holiday stars in almond shortbread, aztec hot chocolate, holiday spice and mint. I'd pass on 10 year old ones.
> 
> and don't tipple and type, you'll regret it in the mornging...


You mean typle and tip? Maybe sniffle and snip. I usually throw things out when I'm in my cups and cut things out of my books in deep fits of bottomless, guilt-ridden depression.... yep, I mean what you know, Miss Scarlet.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Meredith Sinclair said:


> HEY! That was MEEE! To thank you for your autographed book!  So much for that sentiment!
> 
> OT... Oh, garlic bread... I'm just a muching away...


Oooops, sorry Miss Meredith. Pleash scuse me. I got to go find nother snackages. I think I have a can of sardines left from Y2K hoard.


----------



## telracs

Brendan, you're probably a better writer drunk than a lot of people are sober....

And hint for the screen name, check out a few week's back literary trivia challenge.


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> Brendan, you're probably a better writer drunk than a lot of people are sober....


I was thinking that too.

My snackage: Bahlsen gingerbread hearts.... ooooOOOOO YUM!!! (soft gingerbread covered in dark chocolate)


----------



## Susan in VA

Question:  If you were a dessert, what would you be?

Answer for Scarlet:  A red velvet cupcake, of course!


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Question: If you were a dessert, what would you be?
> 
> Answer for Scarlet: A red velvet cupcake, of course!


No, most of my friends would say that if you are what you eat, I'm Godiva chocolate.


----------



## F1Wild

Chocolate/peanut butter pretzels


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brownie muffins my DD just baked for us!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I just "popped the cork" on my last egg nog till next November, and am tearfully imbibing the first cup.


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Brownie muffins my DD just baked for us!


Are brownie muffins like those giant chocolatey ones they sell at some supermarkets and at Costco? If so I'd like the recipe, please!


----------



## pomlover2586

A Pepsi here


----------



## Brenda Carroll

scarlet said:


> No, most of my friends would say that if you are what you eat, I'm Godiva chocolate.


Would ye be usin' the tarm Godiva in th' original sense o' th' ward or would ye just be speakin' terms o' deca  dence? Either way, ye're on me top ten list. Does deca dence mean tenth dance?


----------



## telracs

Brendan Carroll said:


> Would ye be usin' the tarm Godiva in th' original sense o' th' ward or would ye just be speakin' terms o' deca  dence? Either way, ye're on me top ten list. Does deca dance mean tenth dance?


actually, deca dance means the tenth POLKA...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I almost said polka but it reminded me of dots and I'm already seeing spots and I didn't think that anyone other than Weird Al still knew what a polka is or was.  But now here in the Texas Hill Country we have polka fests and all that kind of thing due to our large German and Polish ancestry.  Oh, yeah, Weird Al's grampa was at the Alamo, you betcha!!


----------



## mlewis78

Finishing the Reese's miniatures that I started last night.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

brownies with whole vit.d milk with coffeemate cinnamon creamer


----------



## drenee

Blueberry scone from Paneras.
deb


----------



## kevindorsey

scarlet said:


> No, most of my friends would say that if you are what you eat, I'm Godiva chocolate.


That's an interesting look


----------



## Susan in VA

vikingwarrior22 said:


> brownies with whole vit.d milk with coffeemate cinnamon creamer


Am I understanding that correctly, you put cinnamon-flavored creamer into the milk? An interesting idea...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Am I understanding that correctly, you put cinnamon-flavored creamer into the milk? An interesting idea...


He does do strange things...  But, I actually considered trying my Pumpkin Spice creamer in milk this past weekend... too lazy to make coffee... but I wanted the Pumpkin Spice a LOT!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Susan in VA said:


> Am I understanding that correctly, you put cinnamon-flavored creamer into the milk? An interesting idea...


Yes it came to me that I put chocolate/strawberry syrup in milk and I really like cinnamon in my coffee so I had to go "there"...I am thinking of sending letters to the local milk companies and asking them to market this new grand idea


----------



## vikingwarrior22

where is everybody? I am inviting everyone over for Leggos pecan waffles with Aunt Jemima pecan syrup with extra (extra) butter and cinnamon flavored milk...


----------



## Dana

Sure beats my Little Debbie Oatmeal Cream Pie....


----------



## telracs

vikingwarrior22 said:


> where is everybody? I am inviting everyone over for Leggos pecan waffles with Aunt Jemima pecan syrup with extra (extra) butter and cinnamon flavored milk...


on my way! that sounds delicious.

i just finished a bagel with cinnamon raisin cream cheese.


----------



## Aravis60

Egg-in-a-basket


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Cherry cordial Hershey's kisses left over from Christmas... what are eggs in a basket?  Do you eat the basket as well?


----------



## drenee

Salt and pepper popcorn.

deb


----------



## Sandpiper

Roasted almonds -- no salt.


----------



## Aravis60

Brendan Carroll said:


> Cherry cordial Hershey's kisses left over from Christmas... what are eggs in a basket? Do you eat the basket as well?


It is a piece of bread with the center cut out, buttered on both sides. You fry it with an egg in the middle. I guess the bread is the "basket", so in that case you do eat it.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> A cup of...Scarlet, are you here?...Godiva cocoa. Yummm....


what flavor? i have a 3 flavor assortment (can of milk, dark and caramel) sitting in my desk...


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Chocolate Mocha
> 
> Caramel sounds scrumptious.


chocolate mocha? haven't had that in ages!

and see, cobbie, start talking chocolate and I show up....


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> That'll teach me to try and edit while talking to you. You're too fast for me.


the hijacking was 2 weeks ago. don't remember what we were doing. i think it was hijacking of the intro threads. but i haven't been kinquisinating people this year.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Sorry, Snackage, for this hijacking, but just one more question - Scarlet, will you start your kinquisinating again? No one does it better.


Hopefully next week I will be back in kinkinquisinator form.


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> Hopefully next week I will be back in kinkinquisinator form.


Um, Scarlet, that's starting to sound like it should be spoilered out....


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Um, Scarlet, that's starting to sound like it should be spoilered out....


Um, yeah, sorry, typing kind of stuttered.... I've gone back to kinquisinator. And Chris has been my first victim of the year.

And back on topic....bistro salad.


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> And back on topic....bistro salad.


What's that?

Chocolate muffin here. Somebody mentioned those a couple of days ago and I'd been wishing for one ever since, and decided to treat myself today. The size-8 jeans will just have to wait another year or so...


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> What's that?


Blue cheese, caramelized pear, raisins, grapes, candied walnuts and field greens with a white wine vinaigrette dressing.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

(dried) banana chips.  Yummy!!!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Frosted Flakes


----------



## telracs

Chester's Puffcorn, butter flavored.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

left over fake crab smothered in butter and green giant mexicorn smothered in butter


----------



## telracs

Godiva Petite Mousse biscuit.  Not smothered in butter.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Butter I am sorry...


----------



## telracs

Reese's peanut butter cups.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

vikingwarrior22 said:


> left over fake crab smothered in butter and green giant mexicorn smothered in butter


Must be a crabby day....I had a crab taco for lunch. I'm running late to have dinner, not sure what I will have.


----------



## Susan in VA

A fortune cookie left over from dinner.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Popcorn and Vitamin Water


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Anybody want any Girl Scout Cookies? DD & I are selling them.


----------



## telracs

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Anybody want any Girl Scout Cookies? DD & I are selling them.


ME!!!!!


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Anybody want any Girl Scout Cookies? DD & I are selling them.


If it weren't for the postage from Texas...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I didn't have any Girl Scout Cookies, so I drowned my sorrows in strawberry milk.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I expect I'll have Girl Scouts coming around this weekend. I buy from any neighborhood GIRL who goes to the effort to call me or ring my doorbell.  Because I always HATED doing that when I was a scout.  So I reward them for their trouble.  First one to hit me gets the biggest order.   I easily but $100 worth a year, all told.  

Thanks for reminding me it's cookie season. . . .I'll be watching for them!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

assorted Herseys kisses and chocolate Quick


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just finished a bowl of crab bisque.


----------



## drenee

I placed my order for two boxes of GS cookies yesterday.  I bought two last year, and one is still in the freezer.  

I'm having an extra dark chocolate truffle from Godiva.  
deb


----------



## loonlover

The last two squares of a Hersheys extra dark chocolate bar


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Peanut butter and saltines


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Ann in Arlington said:


> I expect I'll have Girl Scouts coming around this weekend. I buy from any neighborhood GIRL who goes to the effort to call me or ring my doorbell. Because I always HATED doing that when I was a scout. So I reward them for their trouble. First one to hit me gets the biggest order.  I easily but $100 worth a year, all told.
> 
> Thanks for reminding me it's cookie season. . . .I'll be watching for them!


WOW! $100! Where do you live again? 



drenee said:


> I placed my order for two boxes of GS cookies yesterday. I bought two last year, and one is still in the freezer.
> 
> I'm having an extra dark chocolate truffle from Godiva.
> deb


Deb, no offense... but THAT is so sad...  take 'em out and share them with US! 


The Hooded Claw said:


> I didn't have any Girl Scout Cookies, so I drowned my sorrows in strawberry milk.


Sorry... wish I could help. 


Susan in VA said:


> If it weren't for the postage from Texas...


Hmmm... I could stick 'em in one of those FLAT RATE boxes!  


scarlet said:


> ME!!!!!


----------



## drenee

Meredith, I know it's sad.  This year I bought the peanut butter ones.  If I don't eat them my fiance will.  
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

drenee said:


> Meredith, I know it's sad. This year I bought the peanut butter ones. If I don't eat them my fiance will.
> deb


Yea Deb, ya gotta share them... bring 'em out and celebrate... anything! Hope you are feeling well today. 

OT: LifeWater and pretzels


----------



## telracs

Carrot cake cheesecake.


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Hmmm... I could stick 'em in one of those FLAT RATE boxes!


Actually I'm kind of surprised that the Girl Scouts don't have some kind of system for delivery elsewhere in the country. You know, GS lives in TX, sells eight boxes to her aunt in CA, and the aunt picks them up from a local scout HQ, or even better, a CA scout delivers 'em.

eta: oh yeah, snackage.... naahh, better not, it's one of those days where if I start I won't stop.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Here's a link called "Find Cookies Now" run by GSA:

http://www.girlscoutcookies.org/

I think they keep it all separate because
(1) different areas sell at different times of the year -- and have different cookie makers and sometimes different types of cookies and 
(2) the local troop does get to keep a bunch of the money, so they don't want people, generally, going out of their own jurisdictions. If a Texas girl put up an on line order site and was selling all over the country, that would potentially mean fewer sales for the local troops. I expect GSA wouldn't allow it. So if you're going to sell them to friends and relatives far and wide, I guess you'd have to eat the postage. When my niece in Rochester NY was a Scout I'd always buy some from her. Her mom would freeze them until the next time they came down to visit and I'd sometimes get cookies in the summer!

I also think GSA would prosecute anyone selling them on for a profit.

oh. . .topic. . . .too early for a 'snack' per say. . . .just finished my morning breakfast shake. . . .


----------



## drenee

Ann, it's funny that you say too early for a snack because when I seen you had posted in this thread I was thinking just that; she's having a snack already.   
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> Here's a link called "Find Cookies Now" run by GSA:


Gaaaah! FIND them?!? I trip over Girl Scouts and their moms every single time I go grocery shopping during their annual sales weeks. (They park themselves right in front of the door, much like the Salvation Army just before Christmas.) I buy from the first or second ones, and after that I just regretfully decline. The last thing I need is to find MORE.

It does make sense about them keeping the areas separate though... just unusual in an era of internet shopping.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I shop at the Commissary on Ft Myer (Army base) so there are not girl scout tripping hazards.    Anyway, as I said, the neighborhood troop knows to come find me. . . . . .

For the record, I'll buy something from a kid selling for their band too. . . . . .of course I quiz them about what instrument they play. . . . .

snackage: . . ..finished last night's mashed potatoes for lunch. . .that'll hold me for a few hours.


----------



## telracs

okay, time to make fun of me again.

Red Velvet Cupcake.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Who would make fun of Red Velvet Cupcake? Those who do haven't tried Sprinkles' RVC flavor.


Hey, if you don't remember jokes the last time, I'm not gonna remind you.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

popcorn mixed with Almond Joy pieces


----------



## telracs

shredded spicy beef and fried rice.  okay, maybe this is technically dinner....


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Prepared by your very own hands...


NOT! I don't cook.


----------



## Susan in VA

Cobbie said:


> Prepared by your very own hands...


----------



## telracs

Thank you both, Susan and Cobbie.  I knew I could count on you for support.


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> For the record, I'll buy something from a kid selling for their band too. . . . . .of course I quiz them about what instrument they play. . . . .


I'll buy if it's something I can actually use and would consider buying in a regular store at anything close to the price they're asking. At DD's school they recently sold pre-packaged cookie dough at something like $16 for a container that made three dozen cookies. That's about four times the price of the Pillsbury ready-made stuff. Their other offer was gift wrap, about six bucks a roll, and it was all ugly. So no, I won't buy stuff that I really don't want just in order to be supportive. A direct _donation_ might be another matter.

Also, I'll gladly support the band that is trying to raise money for new instruments or for hiring a bus to go out-of-state to some band competition, but when a high schooler has the nerve to go door-to-door asking for a donation to finance the band's spring break trip to Mexico (and I'm not making that up), then I draw the line.

and OT: current snackage is six M&M's and a cup of tea.


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> Thank you both, Susan and Cobbie. I knew I could count on you for support.


Of course you can! We didn't say a single word about red velvet cupcakes, did we?!?


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Of course you can! We didn't say a single word about red velvet cupcakes, did we?!?


Well, I think that cobbie forgot about the RVC comments last time, and you weren't around at the time.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Hope we don't get in trouble for highjacking, but....are you talking about the bit about you are what you eat?


Yes dear, that is what I was referring to.


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> Well, I think that cobbie forgot about the RVC comments last time, and you weren't around at the time.


Was too.


----------



## loonlover

Bread and Jam with a cup of tea


----------



## telracs

oh, and all you girl scout cookie addicts, check out my last post in the infinity thread.


----------



## kevindorsey

salty cookies.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

peanut (creamy) butter samwhich


----------



## Margaret

cream cheese with a bit of hot sauce mixed in on Ritz crackers


----------



## telracs

Fried chicken wings.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

key lime pie


----------



## telracs

Meredith Sinclair said:


> key lime pie


yum!

chicken roll...


----------



## vikingwarrior22

chocolate fudge pie


----------



## Margaret

Cobbie, I don't think we're related.  My college age daughter introduced me to this over the Christmas break, and it has become a bit of an obsession.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Margaret said:


> cream cheese with a bit of hot sauce mixed in on Ritz crackers


OK, now I am going to have to try this... 'cept I don't like Ritz.  I am gonna eat it with Fritos during the Cowboys game today! 

Current Snackage... Chocolate Iced Cruller and Chocolate milk!


----------



## OliviaD

I like that cream cheese thing, too, with Captain's wafers.  But right now I'm indulging with a little white chocolate mocha coffee.  Mmmmm, but, no donuts, Miss Meredith.  That would be just too good.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

popcorn with hot sauce!


----------



## intinst

Meatloaf sandwich and tater chips.


----------



## Susan in VA

Two pieces of Toblerone.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Two pieces of Toblerone.


Do you have an endless supply Susan? Seems like you are _always_ snacking on them...


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Do you have an endless supply Susan? Seems like you are _always_ snacking on them...


Hey now. This is my first Toblerone this year. 

(And Trader Joe's does seem to have an unlimited supply of them, unfortunately for my waistline.... but in fact I discovered this one in my kitchen cabinet and am eating it over the weekend so that it does not sit there and tempt me when I re-start my "healthier eating" plan on Tuesday. That's my story and I'm sticking to it. )


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Hey now. This is my first Toblerone this year.
> 
> (And Trader Joe's does seem to have an unlimited supply of them, unfortunately for my waistline.... but in fact I discovered this one in my kitchen cabinet and am eating it over the weekend so that it does not sit there and tempt me when I re-start my "healthier eating" plan on Tuesday. That's my story and I'm sticking to it. )


Tuesday? What happened to diets starting on Monday?


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Heey, go ahead and eat your scrumpious chocolates whilst I munch on Gaviscon!! What happened, Cowboys!!!!


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Tuesday? What happened to diets starting on Monday?


Well, first of all, this is not a diet, this is a return to the healthy eating that went out the window when I started having all these late homework nights. The homework nights aren't done yet, but I'm not liking the extra poundage that's creeping up. I'm running out of clothes that fit.  So I'm cutting out the sweets and junky stuff completely for a while, then starting it again within reason, in sensible amounts, when my clothes fit again.

And Monday is a holiday.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Here in Texas Tuesday is a holiday ...Confederate Hero's Day...I will start on my tuna Wednesday until then its walnut/carrotcake two biters...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> Heey, go ahead and eat your scrumpious chocolates whilst I munch on Gaviscon!! What happened, Cowboys!!!!


Oh... are they STILL playing I hadn't noticed... I got my head hung so low I can't even see the tv...   

OT: Life Water


----------



## telracs

ben and jerry's mint chocolate cookie ice cream.


----------



## Margaret

shortbread Girl Scout cookies and a cup of Constant Comment tea


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I'm going to the microwave right now to zap some queso sauce and have Fritos and queso for a late snack.  I have a holiday from work tomorrow, so I can stay up and party wildly (in this particular case, that means "read Great Expectations") all night long.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Cobbie said:


> And you got onto _me_ earlier?


Sowwy... my BFF was watching the game with me and she gave up before me though...


----------



## Aravis60

Margaret said:


> shortbread Girl Scout cookies and a cup of Constant Comment tea


I love Constant Comment! It's been my favorite tea for a long time. 
I've been snacking on some Rainbow Nerds.


----------



## loonlover

apple and caramel dip


----------



## Margaret

loonlover said:


> apple and caramel dip


Did you know that you can make a great carmel dip by boiling a can of sweetened condensed milk for three hours? Just use a large enough pot so you keep the can covered with water. You will have to add some as you go along.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Margaret said:


> Did you know that you can make a great carmel dip by boiling a can of sweetened condensed milk for three hours? Just use a large enough pot so you keep the can covered with water. You will have to add some as you go along.


REALLY  Weird... I don't think I would have the patience for that.


----------



## drenee

Hot pretzel and mustard.
deb


----------



## telracs

popeye's fried chicken.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Chips with cream cheese and hot sauce.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Ramen cup/hot shrimp noodles


----------



## Dana

Eagle Brand doesn't recommend cooking the can, so offers these alternative methods......
http://www.eaglebrand.com/recipes/details/?RecipeId=4002&category=-1

(If you don't allow the can to cool thoroughly, there is the possibility of an explosion.)

I used to make caramel pies by boiling the cans and never had a problem though. 

Current snackage: Peanut Buster Parfait

_*burp*_


----------



## Susan in VA

1580 snacks, and that's the first burp!


----------



## F1Wild

New love - Ambrosia apples.  Even sweeter & crisper than the honey crisp!!


----------



## telracs

cinamon-sugar pita chips.


----------



## drenee

Susan in VA said:


> 1580 snacks, and that's the first burp!


We're a very polite group of snackers.
deb


----------



## vikingwarrior22

watermelon


----------



## Susan in VA

^^^  According to Deb, you're not allowed to spit the seeds!


----------



## drenee

But if he holds them in he might....... burb.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

drenee said:


> But if he holds them in he might....... burb.


Knowing _*him*_ he probably spits them!


----------



## telracs

what, nobody here's heard of seedless watermelon....

back on topic.... um, gonna break out the dublin mudslide ice cream AFTER I send an e-mail to kreelan warrior.  must send him edits.


----------



## sjc

Sunflower Seeds:  I'm addicted.


----------



## kindlencoffee

eating breakfast--apple/cinnamon oatmeal .


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Knowing _*him*_ he probably spits them!


between me an the crew ole "one ear" (he lost it trying to *take* cookies from a female) holds the boat record 22 feet 22inches...
I have found that if you rub butter on your lips prior to spitting they have a higher trajectory (geting ready for Jan.22nd H2Omelon seed spitting championship... 
back on topic pecans and coolwhip...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Pecans and cool whip!!!  That's just crazy talk!  I'm have a baked tater with sour cream. Nya, nya.


----------



## drenee

I'll ask the same question as Brendan -- pecans and cool whip??  Seriously?  Why?  Doesn't the cool whip defect the goodness of the pecans?  


Peppermint Patty.  
deb


----------



## F1Wild

Mmmm, how about frozen CoolWhip and pecans?!


----------



## telracs

F1Wild said:


> Mmmm, how about frozen CoolWhip and pecans?!


Um, no....

fried chicken wings.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

F1Wild said:


> Mmmm, how about frozen CoolWhip and pecans?!


yes great...these are cinnamon pecans esp. good...


----------



## vikingwarrior22

fried dill pickle slices, dipping them in sour cream


----------



## loonlover

Breakfast at Waffle House after the Trace Adkins/Martina McBride concert (and it was great) - I know, more than "just" a snack, but it is too late to be counted as dinner and too early for breakfast.


----------



## OliviaD

vikingwarrior22 said:


> fried dill pickle slices, dipping them in sour cream


Errrr, uhhhhh. Mr. VW or you sure you are a Mister? That sounds like a craving to me. Now I'm looking forward to fried dill pickles with sourcream, pecans and frozen coolwhip drizzled with caramel icecream topping when I get home. I really, really need to go shopping.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

OliviaD said:


> Errrr, uhhhhh. Mr. VW or you sure you are a Mister? That sounds like a craving to me. Now I'm looking forward to fried dill pickles with sourcream, pecans and frozen coolwhip drizzled with caramel icecream topping when I get home. I really, really need to go shopping.


short story long..dw _pg_ for 18th time I learned to eat off the wall things from her cravings (french fries)...I was trying to grow my on rowing team,the ship "Grab A Root An Growl" has 36 slots on her ...well anyways the darn government banded killing my wall covers (seals) so I couldn't add anymore rooms...

back on topic : mustard sardines on sugar free bread


----------



## vikingwarrior22

hot bean dip with Frito's


----------



## Susan in VA

<shakes head> what is going _on_ here tonight?? Is everybody on meds or something? (Or _off_ them??)

Snackage.... just tea right now. Finished off the wheat thins earlier. If I stay up much longer I'll have to go check the fridge....


----------



## telracs

Ben and Jerry's Creme Brulee ice cream.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Little Debbie fudge rounds and chocolate milk


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

vikingwarrior22 said:


> Little Debbie fudge rounds and chocolate milk


VW! Are you trying to put yourself into a


Spoiler



diabetic COMA!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I just finished a bowl of apple cinnamon oatmeal and a bottle of water.  Soon it will be time for a cherry coke zero.


----------



## telracs

chicken roll.


----------



## KindleChickie

Friend Okra with ranch for dipping.


----------



## loca

Cookies with tea


----------



## drenee

Tollhouse mini chocolate chip cookies and milk.
deb


----------



## KathyBell

I'm a chain Coker, so it's a red can and a bag of sour cream and onion potato chips for me!


----------



## loonlover

caramel apple dessert square


----------



## vikingwarrior22

BudLight Golden Wheat


----------



## vikingwarrior22

mustard sardines


Spoiler



for meredith sugar free bread


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

vikingwarrior22 said:


> mustard sardines
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> for meredith sugar free bread


Frosted Flakes...


Spoiler



so YOU won't eat THEM!


----------



## telracs

Chester's Puffcorn Cheese flavored.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

scarlet said:


> Chester's Puffcorn Cheese flavored.


HEY! I just tried those at a Christmas party at work... I Sooooo LOVE them!

Me? Dr. Pepper


----------



## vikingwarrior22

pecan poppycock


----------



## Jane Bled

Veggie Chips from Whole Foods. To DIE for. My favorite are the green beans!


----------



## F1Wild

scarlet said:


> Chester's Puffcorn Cheese flavored.


I MUST pick some of these up!!!!!! Is it bad to fantasize about a contest to see who could eat the most over a weekend?


----------



## F1Wild

Jane Bled said:


> Veggie Chips from Whole Foods. To DIE for. My favorite are the green beans!


What are these? Freeze dried? They look yummy!

Currently shnakkin' on an Ambrosia apple.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Cobbie said:


> Oh, my gosh, I love pecan poppycock. Enjoy!


CHOCOLATE POPPYCOCK IT WAS ON SALE AND WE GOT THE PECAN AND THE CHOCOLATE


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Sorry about yellin'... I was still off shore and tryin' to be heard from outside breakers.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

its 7:03 .... am .... coffee!!


----------



## loonlover

I agree with Richard even tho it is after 8:00 now - coffee


----------



## ellesu

Coffee at this moment, but later today....Laughing Cow and Special K crackers.  Is the a Weight Watchers thread on KB?  Off to search....


----------



## me3boyz

Sun chips & hummus. Our Costco has individual packs so it keeps me from over-indulging on hummus. Unfortunately it's just plain hummus & not garlic or roasted red pepper (my faves), but I'll live.


----------



## Jane Bled

F1Wild said:


> What are these? Freeze dried? They look yummy!
> 
> Currently shnakkin' on an Ambrosia apple.


They're fried. You can't go wrong with these. I like them better than potato chips.

Ambrosia apple? Oooh, do tell!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

kitchen fries...cleaning out freezer


----------



## loonlover

applesauce cake


----------



## telracs

nutterbutter cookies


----------



## Susan in VA

ellesu said:


> Coffee at this moment, but later today....Laughing Cow and Special K crackers. Is the a Weight Watchers thread on KB? Off to search....


I've never seen one, but I'll bet if you start one you'd find a few followers here. Especially if you focus on WW rather than general free-form dieting.


----------



## Susan in VA

me3boyz said:


> Sun chips & hummus. Our Costco has individual packs so it keeps me from over-indulging on hummus. Unfortunately it's just plain hummus & not garlic or roasted red pepper (my faves), but I'll live.


Oooh, just what I need! If I open a container of hummus I can never stop. I'll be checking my local Costco for small ones the very next time I go! Thanks for the tip.

edit: oh, sorry.... OT: pistachios and tea.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

leftover birthday cake...strawberry short cake to be exact


----------



## sjc

Cheese and Crackers...and shame on me; I ate them while watching the Biggest Loser.  I should be punished.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

hot pigskins


----------



## telracs

chocolate covered oreo.


----------



## drenee

vikingwarrior22 said:


> hot pigskins


I love these. There's a bar near the New York state line outside of Erie, PA. They serve hot fresh pork rinds and a wonderful variety of sauces. Love them.
deb


----------



## sjc

I am craving "Cracker Jacks" in the worst way right now.  May have to stop on the way home from work.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

sjc said:


> Cheese and Crackers...and shame on me; I ate them while watching the Biggest Loser. I should be punished.


Shame on you Scarlet...  But you coulda ate Peanutbutter Lovers Reese Cups like me...  I meant to get some of those smoothies that they fixed on there last night at the store today...  I forgot.


----------



## telracs

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Shame on you Scarlet...  But you coulda ate Peanutbutter Lovers Reese Cups like me...  I meant to get some of those smoothies that they fixed on there last night at the store today...  I forgot.


Um, Meredith.... Not me. I don't watch the biggest loser.

I'm snacking on a burger and fries from the Greek diner.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

scarlet said:


> Um, Meredith.... Not me. I don't watch the biggest loser.
> 
> I'm snacking on a burger and fries from the Greek diner.


Sorry... Scarlet... that was meant for SJC! I think my fingers musta typed your name because I was thinking about your Oreo when I was trying to post about my Reese Cup *I* got on the way home today!  I got your two posts all confoosed in my brain and my fingers did the rest...


----------



## telracs

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Sorry... Scarlet... that was meant for SJC! I think my fingers musta typed your name because I was thinking about your Oreo when I was trying to post about my Reese Cup *I* got on the way home today!  I got your two posts all confoosed in my brain and my fingers did the rest...


No problem. I wasn't offended. Just amused.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

scarlet said:


> No problem. I wasn't offended. Just amused.


Happy to oblige you Ma'am!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

sunflower seeds


----------



## F1Wild

Jane Bled said:


> Ambrosia apple? Oooh, do tell!


Sorry for the delay in responding. I've been avoiding this thread since the new, improved eating (aka freakion' healthy!).

The Ambrosia are a great apple that's out right now here in the Southwest. I was actually looking at them in the produce section when a guy (complete stranger) was picking tons out & suggested I get them. He said he and his kids LOVE them. They are like uber-honey crisps - crisper, sweeter, etc.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Dried papaya chunks


----------



## Dana

melba toast


----------



## Susan in VA

More pistachios and tea.  They're turning into my regular late-night snack...


----------



## F1Wild

Saltine crackers... need I say more?


----------



## telracs

F1Wild said:


> Saltine crackers... need I say more?


Feel better.


----------



## loonlover

baked cinnamon roll from the donut shop


----------



## Ann in Arlington

honey nut cheerios


----------



## drenee

One of the great things about winter is the price of ice cream drops.  
I couldn't resist cookies and cream ice cream sandwiches yesterday.
As the snow is falling I'm having ice cream.
deb


----------



## telracs

chocolate brioche.


----------



## F1Wild

scarlet said:


> Feel better.


Thank you - already do. Must be due to this darn new healthy eating.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

orange candy slices


----------



## Ann in Arlington

ooohhh. . . .orange slices. . . .the ONLY time we ever had those as kids were when we were taking long car trips.  Them and spearmint leaves. . . . . .

I just finished some cheese and crackers and am debating another beer before bed. . . . .


----------



## telracs

Ann in Arlington said:


> ooohhh. . . .orange slices. . . .the ONLY time we ever had those as kids were when we were taking long car trips. Them and spearmint leaves. . . . . .
> 
> I just finished some cheese and crackers and am debating another beer before bed. . . . .


never debate with a beer, it will always win in the end....


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> I just finished some cheese and crackers and am debating another beer before bed. . . . .


Careful with your supplies, it might be days before you can replenish...


----------



## crebel

vikingwarrior22 said:


> orange candy slices


Hmm, my Mom used to make a great cookie that was like an oatmeal cookie with the orange slices cut up and added in. We always had to do the cutting to get her to make them because we used scissors and they got sticky fast making them hard to work (dipping the blades in powdered sugar every few cuts helped). I'll look for the recipe when I get back home on Monday and post it.

I'm snacking on "puppy chow"


----------



## jaspertyler

Cheese Nips


----------



## Neo

Red velvet cake...


----------



## F1Wild

Grapefruit slices


----------



## drenee

Oatmeal cookies with orange slices...that sounds very interesting and very good.  
Before my dad was a diabetic orange slices were his favorite snack.  
I'd be interested in this receipe.
Thank you, Chris.  Hope you're having a relaxing weekend.
deb


----------



## telracs

Neo said:


> Red velvet cake...


Scarlet's FAVORITE. I'm having some hot chocolate and more of my chocolate brioche.


----------



## Aravis60

I'm going to try to scrounge up some chips and salsa.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Smores.. Made on the new firepit in my garage.


----------



## intinst

Ham and cheese sandwich with a root beer


----------



## Aravis60

luvmy4brats said:


> Smores.. Made on the new firepit in my garage.


Yum!


----------



## F1Wild

Cantaloupe, 2 slices of cheese and green tea - the darn healthy eating is killing me!


----------



## F1Wild

Cobbie said:


> LOL
> Intinst and Heather, I haven't had Smores and Root Beer in so long. Yummm.....
> Sorry about that, F1Wild.


No prob - I'm not s big smores or root beer fan.


----------



## cheerio

Whatever is at the super bowl party tonight


----------



## Dana

orange
water

Darn healthy eating here too.........


----------



## F1Wild

Strawberries and a handful of almonds.........


----------



## Ann in Arlington

chocolate.

'nuff said.


----------



## telracs

Ann in Arlington said:


> chocolate.
> 
> 'nuff said.


too vague. what KIND of chocolate?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

well, I've got hershey's minatures. . . .milk chocolate and special dark. . . .and some dark chocolate kisses as well. . . . . .


----------



## intinst

Moravian lemon cookies and water


----------



## Dana

another orange...  and water.....


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Bloody Merry & Queso w/chips!


----------



## Neo

scarlet said:


> Scarlet's FAVORITE.


LOL, also my favorite, and only relatively recently discovered - it's one of those typically US things the world envies you for without knowing it 

Now: yogurt covered cranberries - also part of the above mentioned category


----------



## telracs

ben and jerry's creme brulee ice cream.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Blue Bell ice cream sandwiches


----------



## Neo

Mango Mochi


----------



## luvmy4brats

Dried papaya chunks...(again)


----------



## intinst

Homemade bread, butter and honey


----------



## Susan in VA

Nothing like catching up on two pages of this thread to make you hungry.  

Heading for the kitchen now for either Triscuits and hummus or maybe an orange.


----------



## Margaret

Hot cocoa and Cinnamon toast - I just came in from shoveling


----------



## telracs

garlic and herb multigrain crackers.


----------



## Aravis60

chocolate peanut butter ice cream


----------



## drenee

Tagalongs and pumpkin spice cappucino.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> garlic and herb multigrain crackers.


Somehow that jumps out at me as being an unusually healthy snack for you....  All out of red velvet cupcakes and Godiva??


----------



## luvmy4brats

Coconut M&Ms


----------



## KathyBell

Chocolate Valentine hearts I am supposed to be attaching to the little valentines the kids are giving out tomorrow...they're just too good...can't....stop....eating....them....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Kirkland Signature Amber Ale. . . .yes. . . . Costco brand beer.  It's actually pretty good!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Trix yogurt


----------



## Susan in VA

Just swiped two of DD's Oreos. (If I didn't tell myself they were _hers_, I'd eat way too many of them.)


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Just swiped two of DD's Oreos. (If I didn't tell myself they were _hers_, I'd eat way too many of them.)


Girl Scout Cookies should be in the mail by Saturday, so you should have them by say Tuesday! So much better than Oreos!


----------



## F1Wild

luvmy4brats said:


> Coconut M&Ms


Darn - we never did get these in AZ.


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Girl Scout Cookies should be in the mail by Saturday, so you should have them by say Tuesday! So much better than Oreos!


Yay! (But as I said before -- no hurry -- just send 'em whenever you get around to it.)


----------



## Aravis60

drenee said:


> Tagalongs and pumpkin spice cappucino.
> deb


Yum and yum. I haven't rec'd the GS cookies that I ordered yet. Maybe because of all of the snow.


----------



## drenee

About half a dozen Good and Plenty.  
I try not to eat a whole box at one time.  
I've managed to stretch this box out for two weeks so far.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Cheddar Cheese and Crystal Light


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Ann in Arlington said:


> Kirkland Signature Amber Ale. . . .yes. . . . Costco brand beer. It's actually pretty good!


They also have Vodka (my friends are sure the manufacturer is Grey Goose) and a 12 y/o scotch wish is actually labeled as either being by MacAllen or one of the other big name 'single malt' scotch companies.

Save a few bucks and get the house brand!


----------



## angelad

Carrot Cake


----------



## cheerio

M&M Cookies


----------



## vikingwarrior22

chocolate blizard


----------



## telracs

The males in our department bought us a cake for valentine's day.  They order from a Dominican lady and I love it because the icing tastes like marshmallow fluff.


----------



## drenee

Ice cream sandwich
deb


----------



## F1Wild

almonds.......damn, I'm being good!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Lucky Charms


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Girl Scout Cookies should be in the mail by Saturday, so you should have them by say Tuesday! So much better than Oreos!


sorry, chocolate oreos esp. if you make double stuffed ones out of them


----------



## loonlover

crackers and cheese


----------



## loca

carrots and ranch


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Girl Scout Cookies!!!


----------



## Dana

Yerba Mate tea.........  I'm being good too.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Girl scout cookies. I bought some when I was sprung from prison got out of the house today.


----------



## telracs

luvmy4brats said:


> Girl scout cookies. I bought some when I was sprung from prison got out of the house today.


glad the snowy ramparts have fallen enough to let you out of the house!

i'm chomping down some fries.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

scarlet said:


> glad the snowy ramparts have fallen enough to let you out of the house!
> 
> i'm chomping down some fries.


Scarlet your cookies will be in the mail on Monday... still sorting them...


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Girl Scout cookies  (thin mint)


----------



## drenee

Half a peanut butter sandwich.  Working on the protein problem.  
And a pickle..yum, and a very few Wise hot potatoe chips.  They're new to my area.  
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

drenee said:


> Half a peanut butter sandwich. Working on the protein problem.
> And a pickle..yum, and a very few Wise hot potatoe chips. They're new to my area.
> deb


We have those! Love 'em and Zapp's


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Charms blow pop


----------



## Dana

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Charms blow pop


I love those.... I should have listed that in the nostalgic candy thread!

I just snacked on a piece of melba toast. LOL


----------



## luvmy4brats

Smores...again.


----------



## cheerio

cupcake batter, cupcakes tomorrow


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Little Debbie's chocolate Valentine cakes


Spoiler



my Girl Scout cookies are in my dw car


----------



## telracs

Funyuns.


----------



## loonlover

pecans (out of the package purchased to use in baking)


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Turkey burger from CREATE


----------



## loonlover

Lemon Chalet Girl Scout cookies and tea


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

For the first time in my life, I put myself on a low carb diet about three weeks ago. I've eaten about as many nuts as I want to. Can anyone recommend great low carb snack foods?

Thanks
Debra


----------



## Susan in VA

Slice of turkey or chicken rolled into a leaf of romaine lettuce.  All rolled around a scallion if you want the extra zing.

Or get a whole roast chicken, and just snack on cold chicken.

Hard-boiled eggs.

Good luck...  Trying the same thing myself, sort of: not really low-carb, but cutting out sugar and refined flour for a while.  That eliminates a lot of carb foods right there.


----------



## Dana

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> For the first time in my life, I put myself on a low carb diet about three weeks ago. I've eaten about as many nuts as I want to. Can anyone recommend great low carb snack foods?
> 
> Thanks
> Debra


This page looks like it has several unique ideas... http://lowcarbdiets.about.com/u/ua/lowcarbmenus1/favoritesnacks.htm

I'm currently having Mate Vana blended with Almond Biscotti tea.........


----------



## Aravis60

Fun Dip


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Susan in VA said:


> Slice of turkey or chicken rolled into a leaf of romaine lettuce. All rolled around a scallion if you want the extra zing.
> 
> Or get a whole roast chicken, and just snack on cold chicken.
> 
> Hard-boiled eggs.
> 
> Good luck... Trying the same thing myself, sort of: not really low-carb, but cutting out sugar and refined flour for a while. That eliminates a lot of carb foods right there.


Thanks Susan for the tips and to Dana for the great page of recommended snacks. I'm not going the total Atkins route, but I am reducing my carbs and sugar. I've been at it 3 and a half weeks and have started to notice slight difference in my waist line, but geez, it's slow going. I don't miss the pasta, rice, and potatoes as much as I thought I would.

Debra


----------



## Susan in VA

Have you checked out the South Beach plan?  It's not as limited (and ultimately unhealthy) as the Atkins diet; it's more like a standard Mediterranean way of eating --  lots of vegetables, grilled meat, nuts, dairy...  something that can actually be maintained long-term as opposed to a short-term weight-loss diet.


My current snackage:  Pistachios and tea... again.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Have you checked out the South Beach plan? It's not as limited (and ultimately unhealthy) as the Atkins diet; it's more like a standard Mediterranean way of eating -- lots of vegetables, grilled meat, nuts, dairy... something that can actually be maintained long-term as opposed to a short-term weight-loss diet.
> My current snackage: Pistachios and tea... again.


What about your _COOKIES_?


----------



## Susan in VA

LOL! Not today.... at least... well, maybe just _one_...


----------



## Susan in VA

<sigh> Tea and one two three four five Samoas (aka Caramel deLites).... Willpower? What willpower?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Susan in VA said:


> <sigh> Tea and one two three four five Samoas (aka Caramel deLites).... Willpower? What willpower?


Susan, anything less than the whole box IS WILLPOWER!


----------



## Susan in VA

Real willpower is when you have two or three left in a box, and manage to leave them there until the next day. 



Spoiler



Six.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Real willpower is when you have two or three left in a box, and manage to leave them there until the next day.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Six.


 But what is sad is when you split a box with MIL and eat them for two days and neither of you eat the _last one_ because you already *had enough* then LENT is the next day... one lonely Caramel Delight sits in the box taunting me... Why I just did not throw it away is beyond me... OK, not beyond me... who in their right mind would throw away a perfectly delectable Caramel Delight.  
Oh yes... the topic... uhm... not much of anything to snack on... I actually think I will be eating a lot of popped corn for 40 days... meaning I am actually popping it on the stove in a pan like the old days... I have a air poppper but that would mean climbing to the top of the pantry and dragging down that cute red retro thingy... Hmmmm  ... no... without snackages to... well, snack on... I am too weak...


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> But what is sad is when you split a box with MIL and eat them for two days and neither of you eat the _last one_ because you already *had enough* then LENT is the next day... one lonely Caramel Delight sits in the box taunting me... Why I just did not throw it away is beyond me... OK, not beyond me... who in their right mind would throw away a perfectly delectable Caramel Delight.


Hmmm.... that's a problem. You could mail it to me.  OK, 'scuse my ignorance, but when you give up something for Lent, can you _revise_ that at all? Like maybe, all processed foods _except_ GS cookies? I mean, you're only three days in.... some people don't seem to even make up their minds what they're giving up until round about now....
Of course the real question here is why _two_ people couldn't get through _one_ box in _two_ days.


Spoiler



Amateurs.





Meredith Sinclair said:


> Oh yes... the topic... uhm... not much of anything to snack on... I actually think I will be eating a lot of popped corn for 40 days... meaning I am actually popping it on the stove in a pan like the old days... I have a air poppper but that would mean climbing to the top of the pantry and dragging down that cute red retro thingy... Hmmmm  ... no... without snackages to... well, snack on... I am too weak...


You could try veggies... carrot sticks... nuts.... Lots of snackages aren't processed!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan: here's how you ration your GS cookies so that they last a LOOOOONNNNNNGGGGG time.

Open the box. Repackage the cookies into snack size bags with just 3 or 4 cookies per bag. Voila! Single Serving packaging. Now, store the cookies where they're kinda hard to get to. . . .top cupboard. . .or way at the bottom. . . or way back of the freezer. When you go to get them you just have to have enough willpower to last you the few seconds you need to force yourself to ONLY get one small package out and then shut the door again. (No eating them all while standing on a chair to reach them. . .that's totally cheating!)

My opinion on Lent: it's not the giving up, it's the doing something prayerful and meaningful that is important. For some 'giving up' is necessary. . . .but an awful lot of people think that's all that's needed. If you're going to fully observe Lent, giving up chocolate but still treating people like bags of dung is kind of missing the point. So, yes, you can revise what you set for yourself, but the point is to come up with something that you can do but that forces you to impose some discipline upon yourself -- and if that means _not_ doing something that any other time you wouldn't think twice about, so much the better. Me, I'd eat that last cookie and make up for it by doing something extra for someone else. (Actually, I probably would have thought ahead so that there was no last cookie. ) But I mostly don't do 'giving up' anyway. . . .I go with 'doing something extra'. . . . and remaining aware as much as I can that it _is_ Lent and I should think about my actions and how they will affect others. Of course, one could argue that a moral person should do that _all_ the time, and that's true, but Lent is when we sort of focus on that aspect of living a 'good' life. That's my take, anyway. 

One might also observe that, if you count the days from Ash Wednesday to Easter you get 46. So there are 6 free days. Growing up, for us Sunday's didn't count. Oh, and we're totally Irish, so St. Patrick's day didn't either. . . . .


----------



## Dana

Youthberry flavored white tea


----------



## telracs

Almond brioche.


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> snack size bags with just 3 or 4 cookies per bag. Voila! Single Serving packaging.


OK, this part is where you lost me. "Three cookies" and "Single Serving" just don't seem to go together.  ('Course that probably explains why my jeans are currently kinda too snug. )



Ann in Arlington said:


> Now, store the cookies where they're kinda hard to get to. . . .top cupboard. . .or way at the bottom. . . or way back of the freezer. When you go to get them you just have to have enough willpower to last you the few seconds you need to force yourself to ONLY get one small package out and then shut the door again. (No eating them all while standing on a chair to reach them. . .that's totally cheating!)


Something tells me that this is personal experience talking... 



Ann in Arlington said:


> My opinion on Lent: it's not the giving up, it's the doing something prayerful and meaningful that is important. For some 'giving up' is necessary. . . .but an awful lot of people think that's all that's needed. If you're going to fully observe Lent, giving up chocolate but still treating people like bags of dung is kind of missing the point. So, yes, you can revise what you set for yourself, but the point is to come up with something that you can do but that forces you to impose some discipline upon yourself -- and if that means _not_ doing something that any other time you wouldn't think twice about, so much the better. Me, I'd eat that last cookie and make up for it by doing something extra for someone else. (Actually, I probably would have thought ahead so that there was no last cookie. ) But I mostly don't do 'giving up' anyway. . . .I go with 'doing something extra'. . . . and remaining aware as much as I can that it _is_ Lent and I should think about my actions and how they will affect others. Of course, one could argue that a moral person should do that _all_ the time, and that's true, but Lent is when we sort of focus on that aspect of living a 'good' life. That's my take, anyway.


Thank you for explaining that. I always thought it was about giving up something, and also thought that for some people, _adding_ something (like good behavior, or good deeds, or a good healthful habit) would be a much better choice. Especially if they can then manage to maintain that change year-round... Another Kindleboards Learning Experience! 



Ann in Arlington said:


> One might also observe that, if you count the days from Ash Wednesday to Easter you get 46. So there are 6 free days. Growing up, for us Sunday's didn't count. Oh, and we're totally Irish, so St. Patrick's day didn't either. . . . .


See, that's the kind of thing that makes sense to me.... taking St. Patrick's day and kind of adjusting the rules to fit your own life while still maintaining the spirit of the original intent. Much better than interpreting the rules narrowly but missing the point by not "getting" the intent, as I've seen some people do.

Oh, snackage? Um... just finishing a cup of carry-out coffee brought back form the skating rink.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Hmmm.... that's a problem. You could mail it to me.  OK, 'scuse my ignorance, but when you give up something for Lent, can you _revise_ that at all? Like maybe, all processed foods _except_ GS cookies? I mean, you're only three days in.... some people don't seem to even make up their minds what they're giving up until round about now....


Well as a CCE teacher I take Lent very seriously. When I converted to Catholism I became Catholic... but I have always been religious. My dad was a preacher and we grew up helping others all of the time. Volunteering, giving everything we could give... time, money, support, comfort etc. I have the tendency to give of myself too much at times. AND during Lent I do everything possible to take care of ME. "Your body is your temple" and all that implies has me respecting myself, my body, my time, and my services that I do for others. I reflect on these things during Lent... Not so much during the rest of the year. Yes I try to eat healthy, but life gets in the way sometimes and I end up eating takeout too much, and though I walk about 5-8 miles a day at work that is the only exercise I get... I pay for gym membership... I guess just to help pay 24 hour Fitness' electricity bill... not enough time for _me_... I tried going for a while but with Girl Scouts and teaching and church and a family... 
So during the year I give and give and give... never think twice about it... stretching what little time I have to the limit... sleep about 6 hours tops daily... So starting January 1st I usually start preparing for Lent by trying to say "NO" at least once a week to somebody... I said I try... but rarely manage... 
The rest of the year which, yes ends up being close to 320 days I do everything for others and put myself last. 
Now I still do for others during Lent don't get me wrong, I just say "No" to things that would take me away from my promise for Lent to take care of me.

Oh, and yes veggie sticks are on my snackage, as well as lots of fruit. Currently eating popcorn though again...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Meredith Sinclair said:


> The rest of the year which, yes ends up being close to 320 days I do everything for others and put myself last.
> Now I still do for others during Lent don't get me wrong, I just say "No" to things that would take me away from my promise for Lent to take care of me.
> 
> Oh, and yes veggie sticks are on my snackage, as well as lots of fruit. Currently eating popcorn though again...


So what are you REALLY snacking on?  I'm snacking on Girl Scout cookies, chocolate Valentine hearts and thinking of eating a humongous piece of cake as an encore.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> So what are you REALLY snacking on?  I'm snacking on Girl Scout cookies, chocolate Valentine hearts and thinking of eating a humongous piece of cake as an encore.


Uh... Brendan... re-read the last line... I believe it says popcorn!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Brendan Carroll said:


> So what are you REALLY snacking on?  I'm snacking on Girl Scout cookies, chocolate Valentine hearts and thinking of eating a humongous piece of cake as an encore.


Popcorn is not a snack. It is one of the six food groups.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> Popcorn is not a snack. It is one of the six food groups.


   

POPCORN!


----------



## telracs

Brendan Carroll said:


> Popcorn is not a snack. It is one of the six food groups.


Okay, I'll bite. What are the other 5?


----------



## Brenda Carroll

scarlet said:


> Okay, I'll bite. What are the other 5?


Is that a pun? Food Groups in Italics: _ Cake _ = Bread, _Ice Cream _ = Dairy, _Tacos_ = Meat,_ Bacon _ = Fats, _Guacamole_ = Vegetables, _Popcorn_ = Nuts/Seeds


----------



## telracs

Brendan Carroll said:


> Is that a pun? Food Groups in Italics: _ Cake _ = Bread, _Ice Cream _ = Dairy, _Tacos_ = Meat,_ Bacon _ = Fats, _Guacamole_ = Vegetables, _Popcorn_ = Nuts/Seeds


No, I'm too tired to be smart enough to pun. And thanks for the breakdown.


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Well as a CCE teacher I take Lent very seriously.


Meredith, I hope you didn't take offense at my comment about "revising"... it was not intended disrespectfully toward your or anyone else's religion, and wasn't meant to sound snarky.... my apologies if it was perceived that way.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Meredith, I hope you didn't take offense at my comment about "revising"... it was not intended disrespectfully toward your or anyone else's religion, and wasn't meant to sound snarky.... my apologies if it was perceived that way.


Oh, noooo... not at all... people do "revise" theirs around me all the time... I just simply can not because like I said it is the only time of year that I actually do take care of _me._ who happens to wear all of those hats all year long, and one of them involves stressing the *importance* of Lent to the children... but until I became Catholic my life was hectic all year long... I feel like doing this to take care of me helps everyone else too. Because staying healthy and de-stressing gives me a much better life which means I can do more for the good of others. Besides everytime I have to think about what I snack on or commit to I think about the reason that we celebrate Lent to begin with.


----------



## drenee

Wasabi soybeans and a glass of wine from Breitenbach Winery in Ohio.
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

Hot tea and Nyquil  

...and Girl Scout cookies


----------



## Ann in Arlington

beer! . . . . I read today that pale ale is very good for prevention of osteoporosis. . . .something about the silicates in it. . . . .


----------



## drenee

Hmmm....off to put pale ale on my grocery list.  
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It's silicon that's important. .(mis-spoke before) . .pale ale is the best. . . ."beers containing high levels of malted barley and hops are richest in silicon. . .  silicon increases bone mineral density and helps prevent osteoporosis."


----------



## drenee

I just went on 3 calcium pills a day.  I hate pills and I'm very worried about osteoporosis.  
My mom and my grandmother are and were much affected, so I definitely need to be careful.  
deb


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Girl Scout cookies and Bud Wheat...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Boiled eggs


----------



## Dana

Teavana's Sweet Amore blended with Strawberry Paraiso tea........


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Girl Scout Cookies. . . .the peanut butter sandwich kind. . . . .neighbor GS just brought them over. ... . . .


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

banana


----------



## KathyBell

sour cream and onion pringles


----------



## Susan in VA

Cold chicken rolled up in leaves of romaine lettuce.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Double Stuffed Oreos dunked in milk with a Nyquil chaser...


----------



## hsuthard

Homemade rice pudding, made with leftover rice from the rice cooker


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

popcorn & water...


----------



## drenee

Dark chocolate covered strawberry from Godiva.  
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

drenee said:


> Dark chocolate covered strawberry from Godiva.
> deb


YUM! Deb, that is a great snack. Good for you.
Edited to correct my mistakes... give me a break people... I had a sick child at home.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

GS thin mints... an entire box that I hid from my DW


----------



## luvmy4brats

Cookies & cream brownie made by my 12 yr old. They are amazing!


----------



## drenee

I think I'm going to need that receipe, luv.
deb


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Meredith Sinclair said:


> YUM! Deb, thst is a great snack. Good for you.


I, too, had thst and it is indeed a great snack. You do mean Tai Hot Stuffed Turnips, right? Mmmm, Mmmm, good!!!   Off to lala land. Bye, bye now... bye, bye... did I say b


----------



## intinst

luvmy4brats said:


> Cookies & cream brownie made by my 12 yr old. They are amazing!





drenee said:


> I think I'm going to need that receipe, luv.
> deb


I believe I would like that recipe as well.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Cookies 'n Creme Brownies

Rich chocolate brownies just got more chocolaty with chocolate cookies added to the batter.

Ingredients

1 box (1 lb 2.3 oz) Betty Crocker® fudge brownie mix
2/3 cup vegetable oil
1/4 cup water
2 eggs
1 cup coarsely chopped creme-filled chocolate sandwich cookies (about 7 cookies)
1/2 cup powdered sugar
2 to 4 teaspoons milk

Directions

Heat oven to 350°F. Grease bottom only of 13x9-inch pan with shortening or cooking spray. In large bowl, stir brownie mix, oil, water and eggs until well blended. Spread in pan. Sprinkle cookies over batter.

Bake 24 to 26 minutes or until toothpick inserted 2 inches from side of pan comes out almost clean. Cool completely, about 1 hour 30 minutes.

In small bowl, stir together powdered sugar and milk until smooth and thin enough to drizzle. Drizzle over brownies. For brownies, cut into 5 rows by 4 rows. Store covered at room temperature.


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Heather.  
deb


----------



## intinst

Yes, thank you Heather. Those do sound good!


----------



## angelad

chocolate pudding.


----------



## loonlover

intinst said:


> Yes, thank you Heather. Those do sound good!


Now, don't you think Intinst should be the one to make these - LOL? I might even offer to buy the ingredients.


----------



## luvmy4brats

loonlover said:


> Now, don't you think Intinst should be the one to make these - LOL? I might even offer to buy the ingredients.


lol! I think he should.


----------



## Susan in VA

luvmy4brats said:


> 1 cup coarsely chopped creme-filled chocolate sandwich cookies (about 7 cookies)


Would those be Oreos? Or do you mean something else?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Susan in VA said:


> Would those be Oreos? Or do you mean something else?


Ashlyn used Oreos. She found the recipe in the Betty Crocker app on her iPhone. They were probably some of the best brownies I've ever had.


----------



## Susan in VA

I just checked the stash. There are eight Oreos in the cookie tin. One will be part of DD's lunch tomorrow. The _seven_ others... it's fate, isn't it?


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm a big believer in fate...


----------



## intinst

loonlover said:


> Now, don't you think Intinst should be the one to make these - LOL? I might even offer to buy the ingredients.


I planned to make them.


----------



## crebel

Susan in VA said:


> I just checked the stash. There are eight Oreos in the cookie tin. One will be part of DD's lunch tomorrow. The _seven_ others... it's fate, isn't it?


Practically a Sign from God  . They sound so yummy I have printed off the recipe and am taking brownie mix along to my sister's this weekend. I know she will have the rest of the ingredients since oreos are a staple at her place. Thanks for the recipe Heather!


----------



## drenee

My DIL has the Betty Crocker app on her iPhone.  I love it.  
It would almost tempt me to get an iPhone.  Almost.
deb


----------



## kevindorsey

Coco puffs


----------



## Dana

about to have an apple or an orange


----------



## cheerio

chocolate cake


----------



## loca

Pudding.


----------



## telracs

tarragon chicken salad sandwich.


----------



## Dana

melba toast and tea


----------



## Aravis60

Samoas


----------



## Ann in Arlington

thin mints


----------



## telracs

napoleon


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> tarragon chicken salad sandwich.


Ooo, my fave.

Granola bar and tea here...


----------



## crebel

I made the oreo brownies at my sisters, and somehow screwed up an easy recipe.  They turned out more like oreo pudding cake instead of brownies (had to scoop them out of the pan and eat them with a spoon even after an extra 15 min of baking), but still tasted good!


----------



## Susan in VA

Cobbie said:


> Good to know for when I try them. If that happens to me I'll put them in a stemmed bowl and pretend that's the way they are supposed to be served.


LOL! Brilliant idea, Cobbie.


----------



## telracs

teriyaki chicken sub.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I had thin mints and cereal for breakfast (the Boss did much better, baby food peaches and cereal)


----------



## cheerio

peanut butter and jelly


----------



## loonlover

pretzels


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Toasted almonds and a red delicious apple.  Healthy, eh?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

thin mints -- one serving


Spoiler



sleeve


----------



## Susan in VA

Hope that wasn't instead of dinner.  


Snackies here, pistachios and tea...


----------



## OliviaD

Popcorn and water


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

popcorn


----------



## loonlover

tea and Trefoil Girl Scout Cookies


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan in VA said:


> Hope that wasn't instead of dinner.


Nope. It was desert (dessert? I've never figured out how to remember which is which. ) Actually, I didn't finish the whole sleeve. There are a few left here on my desk in the bowl. . . .considering them for breakfast.


----------



## tlrowley

Ann in Arlington said:


> Nope. It was desert (dessert? I've never figured out how to remember which is which. ) Actually, I didn't finish the whole sleeve. There are a few left here on my desk in the bowl. . . .considering them for breakfast.


Oh, that's the easiest spelling in the world to remember (for me, I mean) - the cake is for de*SS*ert - two s's because you always want a second serving (or at least I do.... )


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> Nope. It was desert (dessert? I've never figured out how to remember which is which. )


The extra S is for the extra calorieS.


----------



## cheerio

water


----------



## loca

pear


----------



## luvmy4brats

Easy. Desserts is stressed spelled backwards. 

Eating GS cookies.


----------



## Aravis60

Orange sherbet tube


----------



## Ann in Arlington

tlrowley said:


> Oh, that's the easiest spelling in the world to remember (for me, I mean) - the cake is for de*SS*ert - two s's because you always want a second serving (or at least I do.... )


Ah! O.K. . . . . .that might work. . . . .I'm finishing the sleeve tonight but have some of the peanut butter sandwich cookies too. . .just 'cause.


----------



## loonlover

same as last night - Trefoils and tea


----------



## crebel

pretzel sticks.

My sister wants me to find out what the Easter "Peeps" consensus is - right out of the box or opened to dry out before eating?


----------



## Susan in VA

You're supposed to _eat _those things??


----------



## luvmy4brats

crebel said:


> My sister wants me to find out what the Easter "Peeps" consensus is - right out of the box or opened to dry out before eating?


I like them both ways.


----------



## crebel

Susan in VA said:


> You're supposed to _eat _those things??


Not me, I agree with you, but my DS loves them - only after the outer wrapping is off a couple of days and they start to get "crunchy" and she thinks most folks prefer them that way.


----------



## loonlover

crebel said:


> My sister wants me to find out what the Easter "Peeps" consensus is - right out of the box or opened to dry out before eating?


Either way. I think I'm the only one in my family that likes them. I did not realize this until I found some several months after Easter while cleaning out my youngest son's closet. Then both boys informed me that Peeps did not need to be included in their Easter Baskets. I just can't understand why they don't like them.


----------



## luvmy4brats

My kids beg for peeps. They don't just make them for Easter anymore either.


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> My sister wants me to find out what the Easter "Peeps" consensus is - right out of the box or opened to dry out before eating?


You eat some right away and then the rest after a couple of days of drying.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

<suggest a mod split this section off into a "peeps" thread>

You put them in a Microwave and watch what happens. . . .Susan, this is almost as good an experiment as mentos in diet soda!


----------



## drenee

crebel said:


> My sister wants me to find out what the Easter "Peeps" consensus is - right out of the box or opened to dry out before eating?


My dad worked in a factory years ago where they made them. He won't tell me the details, but he would never allow them in our house. I've never had one.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> <suggest a mod split this section off into a "peeps" thread>
> 
> You put them in a Microwave and watch what happens. . . .Susan, this is almost as good an experiment as mentos in diet soda!


Hmmm.... our (currently inactive) Ladies' Crafts Group did that once... it was, um, educational... I guess DD and I could do it again, but I found it rather macabre ..... and knowing her, she'd feel sorry for the peep. 

Reminds me that I've been wanting to try to reactivate that group. Just as soon as I get through this school term... and get my living room cleaned up....

Snackage: Just water, 'cause I'm doing my schoolwork in the public library this afternoon (and taking a ten-minute KB-and-email break) while DD browses the stacks. Again. We were just here yesterday.


----------



## drenee

I have officially lost my appetite. 
I took a bite of a Godiva chocolate and it tasted bad,


Spoiler



and I spit it out.


deb


----------



## telracs

drenee said:


> I have officially lost my appetite.
> I took a bite of a Godiva chocolate and it tasted bad,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> and I spit it out.
> 
> 
> deb


sorry to hear that.


----------



## drenee

Thanks, Scarlet.  It's okay.  I'm not a huge snacker anyway, so it's not like I'm suffering.  
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian

dark chocolate brownies I just baked


----------



## vikingwarrior22

apple (big red)


----------



## loonlover

Being really bad tonight - Wavy Lay's potato chips - ouch!


----------



## telracs

1/2 of a chicken francese hero.  other half was lunchner.


----------



## Susan in VA

One of the few remaining ones of DD's favorite Girl Scout cookies, since Meredith just agreed to send me some more.   

(and they're a kind that's not sold here)


----------



## vikingwarrior22

little smokies (left over from 2nd breakast)


----------



## loonlover

a banana


----------



## intinst

Cinnamon toast


----------



## kevindorsey

Tangerine


----------



## telracs

Lindt's dark chocolate with chili flavor.


----------



## TammyC

Left over birthday cake


----------



## Neo

Panettone and a cup of roibos vanilla tea


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

pizza for breakfast (and I'm not even a college student) and I'm thinking about getting some oreos


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Ric-ola! Yep! Cough drops... I'm coughing so much I might as well just eat the whole darn pack!


----------



## cheerio

Jimmie Johns subs


----------



## Susan in VA

Just tea for now... trying to resist the appeal of chocolate.


----------



## telracs

Ben and Jerry's Mud Pie Ice Cream. Similar to their Dublin mudslide flavor.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Rico-las! AGAIN....


----------



## telracs

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Rico-las! AGAIN....


Actually, the spacing is RI-----colas....

and they are NOT a snack dear.


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> and they are NOT a snack dear.


I'm sure it feels like it, though, when you've been consuming them all day....


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> I'm sure it feels like it, though, when you've been consuming them all day....


Thank You Susan... Scarlet likes to pick on me!  AND (just for you Scarlet) I am soooo ill that I don't even care HOW to space the d*rn _thang_!!! I don't remember how the commercial goes... I FF through them! 

I am on my second bag. I was eating the square ones, (yellow pack) now I am on the oval ones in the pink pack... I am on Mucinex DM, Claritin, Zyrtec, Singulair, Flovent, Albuterol, Tessulin and some antibiotic that I had to take in stages... so YES they do seem like a snack!


----------



## Susan in VA

Yikes, all those meds?!?  I think I'd be feeling worse just from inflicting all that on myself.  You poor thing.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Yikes, all those meds?!? I think I'd be feeling worse just from inflicting all that on myself. You poor thing.


Yep! And I feel so "wired" I can't get to sleep...  Did ya get your cookies yet?


----------



## Susan in VA

Nope, no cookies yet....


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Lol. I just finished a pb banana sandwich on blueberry bread. Yummy


----------



## egh34

Chips Ahoy cookies with half/caff coffee.


----------



## drenee

Brownie with cream cheese.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Girl Scout peanut butter sandwich cookies. . . . . . .


----------



## Dana

a blend of Raspberry Riot Lemon Mate and Garden Aria Teavana tea.......  warm and comforting


----------



## loonlover

Next to the last serving of Trefoils and tea.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I finished up the oreos for breakfast (I even shared w/ the Boss and DH)


----------



## sjc

The new Special K with the dark chocolate chunks in it.  DELICIOUS.


----------



## telracs

Ben and Jerry's Maple Blondie Ice Cream. 

(seems like a lot of my snackage is ice cream).


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> And that's a bad thing?


Sometimes.


----------



## loonlover

The last of the Trefoils and a cup of tea.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Easy mac with hot dog


----------



## loca

Chocolate waffles.


----------



## Susan in VA

Sneaking one of DD's cookies.  Shhhh.


----------



## sjc

THANK GOD: That Girl Scout cookies only come out once per year. We have polished off 7 boxes. 7!!!


Spoiler



Crap. Bathing Suit Season is around the corner!!


 Those freaking things are delicious and ADDICTING.


----------



## loonlover

Crackers and cheese


----------



## telracs

pizza.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

BR ice cream.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Chocolate Milk (a nice, healthy breakfast!)


----------



## telracs

chester's puff corn


----------



## Dana

Happy Easter to me?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good Friday:  no snackage permitted.


----------



## Dana

Sometimes I'm soooooooooooo thrilled that my Bible reads differently than those of many others! LOL

_(payback on the scale won't be as cute......)
_


----------



## drenee

Cup of tea and gingersnaps.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Cup of tea and pistachios. 

But I wish I had some of Dana's chocolates.


----------



## telracs

Ben and Jerry's S'mores Ice cream (yes, it's ice cream again).


----------



## egh34

Sheridan's frozen custard. Special treat. Quite yummy but I am sure super fattening!


----------



## kdawna

lemon coconut bars I made
  Brenda J.


----------



## telracs

hershey's malted milk eggs.


----------



## drenee

I had malted milk eggs last evening.

I'm currently having homemade butterscotch chip cookies warm from the oven.  And a cup of iced Ginseng Vitality tea.
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

Beef jerky


----------



## Susan in VA

Tea and one small cookie.  No room for more after a big Easter dinner.


----------



## telracs

mrs. field's white chocolate macadamia cookie.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Putting together Easter baskets. Too many jellybeans, not enough plastic eggs. Eating the extra.


----------



## Susan in VA

^^^ A fine excuse.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Susan in VA said:


> ^^^ A fine excuse.


Well, I can't leave evidence that I made the baskets now can I? No evidence, no proof!!


----------



## Susan in VA

Ahhh....  I didn't realize you were pretending to be the Easter Bunny.


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> Ahhh.... I didn't realize you were pretending to be the Easter Bunny.


If to no one but herself.


----------



## Susan in VA




----------



## luvmy4brats

intinst said:


> If to no one but herself.


I delude myself into thinking all the BRATs still believe in the Easter Bunny.


----------



## Susan in VA

Well, you homeschool them, so you get to tell them what's real, right?


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> White chocolate caramel macadamia cheesecake


Oh, my, I want some of that!

I'm eating Ben and Jerry's Maple Blondie ice cream.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Sorry, all gone, gone...


Fine. I'll stick to my ice cream.


----------



## intinst

A slice of carrot cake with a cup of decaff Hazelnut coffee


----------



## Susan in VA

Yet another hard-boiled egg.  This one was blue.


----------



## telracs

red velvet cake


----------



## angelad

Just a banana


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

the Boss had homemade peach puree (thanks MIL!) and blueberry puffs.  I had cookie dough.


----------



## drenee

Cheese stick and peanut butter pretzels.  
deb


----------



## loonlover

pretzels


----------



## telracs

Ruffles cheddar and sour cream chips.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

girl scout cookies. . . 

the peanut butter sandwich kind. . . .


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Einstein Bagel...Blueberry with blueberry spread


----------



## BTackitt

Triscuits & tea.


----------



## loonlover

Can coffee be considered a snack?  I need to get some of it down this morning before I think about fixing something more solid.


----------



## Susan in VA

A hard-boiled egg.  Orange, this time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

just finished pizza and cherry coke zero.

It was more of dinner than 'snackage'

(Susan, I had a hard boiled egg with my salad at lunch and thought of you. . . .)


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> (Susan, I had a hard boiled egg with my salad at lunch and thought of you. . . .)


Well, I started assembling my tax paperwork yesterday and thought of you.... 

Snackage: Just iced tea right now, and contemplating dinner options! DD has a sleepover, so I can have whatever I want (usually have to consider whether she'll eat it too)... thinking of Thai carryout...


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

haribo gummy bears (aka the best gummy bears in the US)


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

pumpkin seeds


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Meredith Sinclair said:


> pumpkin seeds


OMG!!! I dint give them to you!! I'm having birfday cake. Not mine, someone else's.


----------



## telracs

Ben and Jerry's S'mores ice cream and diet coke.


----------



## intinst

12 year old Dewar's


----------



## JeffM

Salt and Pepper flavor pistacios. Divine!


----------



## Susan in VA

Hard-boiled egg.  Pink.  

Now contemplating lunch options...


----------



## intinst

Sausage & toast sandwich with coffee, really breakfast


----------



## angelad

Just an orange will suffice...


----------



## telracs

Godiva's "Aztec almonds" [Candied almonds with hints of cayeene pepper dusted in dark cocoa]. My newest obsession.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

scarlet said:


> Godiva's "Aztec almonds" [Candied almonds with hints of cayeene pepper dusted in dark cocoa]. My newest obsession.


that sounds so good!


----------



## Dana

Chocolate Lava Crunch Cake............  could kiss the Domino's delivery dude.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> The last piece of white chocolate caramel macadamia cheesecake...DH and I split it.


ahem... I thought the last time you posted that the cheesecake had been finished. You were holding out on me.

I'm eating a late dinner, chicken in garlic sauce.


----------



## telracs

I wish we had Cheesecake Factory in NY.  When I was in LA for work, I was there almost every night.


----------



## Neo

scarlet said:


> I wish we had Cheesecake Factory in NY.


Me too!!!!! Although, maybe it's better that way


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> I wish we had Cheesecake Factory in NY. When I was in LA for work, I was there almost every night.


I know what you'll be doing in DC soon....


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> I know what you'll be doing in DC soon....


hmmm... must do internet search.


----------



## Susan in VA

One in Arlington, one in Chevy Chase.  Several out in the 'burbs.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Chocolate cake... isn't that a bad habit? Or was that another thread?


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> One in Arlington, one in Chevy Chase. Several out in the 'burbs.


I guess no cheesecake for me then.



Cobbie said:


> You can always come and visit me. I'll see to it that you get your fix. They have curbside service here...just phone in your order, pull up to the curb, call and they bring it to your car. Dangerous, very dangerous....


I don't drive....


----------



## Susan in VA

Cobbie said:


> You can always come and visit me. I'll see to it that you get your fix. They have curbside service here...just phone in your order, pull up to the curb, call and they bring it to your car. Dangerous, very dangerous....


I am very, very glad that the closest one to me is a 45-minute drive away.


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> I guess no cheesecake for me then.


Huh?? Why not?? Both the Arlington one and the Chevy Chase one are reachable via Metro, I think...


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Huh?? Why not?? Both the Arlington one and the Chevy Chase one are reachable via Metro, I think...


ah, I don't get on public transport while on vacation. if I can't walk there, ain't going.*


----------



## Susan in VA

Oh.  Good thing many of the monuments here are pretty central, then.


----------



## loonlover

I almost hate to intrude on your Cheesecake Factory discussion.  (I agree, it is a good thing there is not one anywhere close to us.)

Just ate a McDonald's meal as supper really; only place close that was open.  I didn't leave the arena until 11:15 so just wanted something to stuff in my mouth.


----------



## sem

Strawberried M&Ms - yum!


----------



## Susan in VA

Loonlover, you're right, we should have taken that to PM... 

... but it_ was_ snack-_related_!


----------



## telracs

sorry loonlover, you know how susan gets going off on tangents on the threads....

Back on topic, more aztec almonds.


----------



## loonlover

Susan in VA said:


> Loonlover, you're right, we should have taken that to PM...
> 
> ... but it_ was_ snack-_related_!


I did not say I didn't enjoy reading it! 
(Ooh, awkward sentence, but I'm going to leave it anyway.)


----------



## telracs

loonlover said:


> I did not say I didn't enjoy reading it!
> (Ooh, awkward sentence, but I'm going to leave it anyway.)


Oh, you meant that you hated breaking up our conversation, not that you wanted us to shut up?


----------



## loonlover

scarlet said:


> Oh, you meant that you hated breaking up our conversation, not that you wanted us to shut up?


Yes, I almost felt like I was interrupting, but, decided to post anyway.


----------



## telracs

loonlover said:


> Yes, I almost felt like I was interrupting, but, decided to post anyway.


Please, Susan and I can go on for days, even with pages of posts between replies, so jump right in! Especially if you have yummy snackage! I'm breaking into my chocolate brioche.


----------



## Susan in VA

Oooooo, chocolate brioche.... hmmm.... that makes me seriously think about heading over to Whole Foods for a chocolate croissant for lunch.... it's less than ten minutes away...

but <sigh> summer's coming and my summer clothes are too snug <sigh> and I've been trying to be good <sigh>...

Maybe I should just stay out of this thread for the next ten pounds.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Oooooo, chocolate brioche.... hmmm.... that makes me seriously think about heading over to Whole Foods for a chocolate croissant for lunch.... it's less than ten minutes away...
> 
> but <sigh> summer's coming and my summer clothes are too snug <sigh> and I've been trying to be good <sigh>...
> 
> Maybe I should just stay out of this thread for the next ten pounds.


Or you could just live vicariously through this thread and not really snack.


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> Or you could just live vicariously through this thread and not really snack.


Like that's really going to work.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Like that's really going to work.


shrug...


----------



## maryannaevans

Chocolate chip cookies baked for me by a friend.  And a cold Coke.


----------



## loonlover

A piece of fresh strawberry pie and a cup of tea for me.  Intinst also had a piece of pie, but with a cup of coffee (decaffeinated of course).


----------



## telracs

Ben and Jerry's Mud Pie ice cream.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

does extremely flat Sprite count?  I also had 1 egg roll.  I'm saving myself for dinner (pizza)


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

pepperoni as I wait for dinner to cook


----------



## Ann in Arlington

GS thin mint cookies. . . . . .


----------



## Susan in VA

cold chicken


----------



## telracs

fried chicken.


----------



## maryannaevans

More of those chocolate chip cookies.  Currently resisting the Coke...


----------



## drenee

maryannaevans said:


> Chocolate chip cookies baked for me by a friend. And a cold Coke.


Cookies made for us by a friend are the best kind. I personally like it when my aunt makes me cookies. Yum.

I had a mini powdered donut.
deb


----------



## drenee

Piece of raspberry cheescake.  
deb


----------



## vikingwarrior22

shrimp cocktail


----------



## drenee

Chips and salsa.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

chicken livers


----------



## Sofie

Coconut M&Ms. Yum!


----------



## Susan in VA

vikingwarrior22 said:


> chicken livers


As a _snack_? Um... ok....

A handful of pistachios.


----------



## CCrooks

A double handful of Hershey's Kisses.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

I can relate chicken livers  and calf livers  yummmmmmmmm!


----------



## Susan in VA

<backs away nervously>

Er, no real snack here, just tea.


----------



## egh34

Trail mix.


----------



## intinst

mini Heath bars


----------



## William Meikle

Mushroom pate (home made) on toast.


----------



## Victorine

Peanut M&M's.  Mmmmm.


----------



## Karen

fresh strawberries, out of the field


----------



## NogDog

Cheez-It "Italian Four Cheese" crackers.


----------



## telracs

NogDog said:


> Cheez-It "Italian Four Cheese" crackers.


those sound good, never seen them. I'm about to hit the freezer for some Ben and Jerry's...


----------



## NogDog

scarlet said:


> those sound good, never seen them.


The box has "NEW!" in big letters at the top.  I saw them in the store today while looking for something non-sugary to munch on while watching the Phillies and Flyers games tonight. I quite like them -- a lot better than "regular" Cheez-Its.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Mmm, dark chocolate. And a cup of espresso.


----------



## loonlover

Kettle corn


----------



## michellern

I must have missed this yesterday. But I love popcorn (with salt/butter) & M&M's (any variety) mixed in.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

luxury mini chocolat strawberry yogurt creme bars.  I have to hurry and eat them while the Boss is napping, otherwise I have to share!


----------



## egh34

Dove ice cream bars, although they seem to be getting smaller and smaller over the years.


----------



## telracs

Pecan Caramel Sundae truffle.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Popcorn and tea.


----------



## ashash

fresh pineapple it tends to get a lil messy with the typing tho lol


----------



## luvmy4brats

pineapple upside down cheesecake from The Cheesecake Factory. (I only ate about 3-4 bites, but that's more than enough for me.)


----------



## drenee

Strawberry milkshake.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Just had an excellent berry and chocolate muffin. I don't think I'll need dinner


----------



## Susan in VA

Carrots.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Carrots.


that's a snack?

I'm hitting the Ben and Jerry's again.


----------



## Susan in VA

Not my _favorite_ snack, you understand. But my clothes don't fit right.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Reese's Peanut Butter Big Cup right from the freezer.


----------



## luvmy4brats

luvmy4brats said:


> Reese's Peanut Butter Big Cup right from the freezer.


I'll pretend it's carrots.


----------



## Susan in VA

luvmy4brats said:


> I'll pretend it's carrots.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Susan in VA said:


>


Or I could do what B's been doing.. Have carrots and dip them in Nutella. Apparently anything tastes good with Nutella, That boy can go through 2 containers a week all by himself.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

luvmy4brats said:


> I'll pretend it's carrots.


Well, the packaging _is_ orange.



luvmy4brats said:


> Or I could do what B's been doing.. Have carrots and dip them in Nutella. Apparently anything tastes good with Nutella, That boy can go through 2 containers a week all by himself.


I have a niece who uses ranch dressing on everything at dinner. . . . . . .


----------



## Susan in VA

An English muffin and a cup of vanilla rooibos.


----------



## caracara

strawberry smoothie, oh so yummy​


----------



## telracs

Crumb's chocolate cupcake.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Banana Pudding.... mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Susan in VA

Found a Pepsi at the back of the fridge, figured it needed to be used up.


----------



## telracs

red velvet cupcake.


----------



## loonlover

What?  Did no one snack in the last couple of months?    Unbelievable!


----------



## mlewis78

Breyers Chocolate Chip Mint ice cream and Whole Foods brand fig newtons.  And yes, I've been snacking often since I last posted about one.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Tonight I had a date with two of my favorite men Ben & Jerry


----------



## drenee

I've been snacking on a mix my boyfriend found for me. It's high in protein. It has soy beans, pumpkin seeds, almonds and dried cranberries. Very yummy. 
deb


----------



## DLs Niece

Rice Krispies square!  Rice Krispies IS a breakfast food right!


----------



## Susan in VA

Wondering whether leftover cake could count as breakfast.  Current snack: just a cup of tea.


----------



## julieannfelicity

Just finished a bowl of Cinnamon Toast Crunch before I saw this and now just drinking a bottle of Aquafina Peach Mango water - YUM!


----------



## egh34

trail mix


----------



## telracs

everything but the.... ice cream


----------



## telracs

luvmy4brats said:


> Tonight I had a date with two of my favorite men Ben & Jerry


what flavor?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Cherry Garcia and Cookie Dough. I get one, Hubs gets the other, then we switch.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Butter Rum muffins


----------



## crebel

luvmy4brats said:


> Butter Rum muffins


Homemade? Is there a recipe? Sounds yummy.

I have had the same snack over and over for the last week or so since we are getting homegrown tomatoes: toasted english muffin, topped with a slice of fresh mozzarella and a slice of tomato.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Sorry no recipe. I picked them up yesterday at the Amish Market.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Fried the fat from moms steak. Num num


----------



## loonlover

Kettle corn


----------



## telracs

hagen daz amarreto crunch ice cream


----------



## Victorine

Sunflower Seeds.  Eat.  Spit.  Be Happy.  

Vicki


----------



## telracs

Victorine said:


> Sunflower Seeds. Eat. Spit. Be Happy.
> 
> Vicki


i eat the whole thing, so no spitting.


----------



## Victorine

scarlet said:


> i eat the whole thing, so no spitting.


I used to do that too! But now I have gastroparesis, so I can't do that anymore. (That basically means my stomach muscles don't contract, so food just sits there. And anything that is hard to digest makes me sick to my stomach.) So I have to spit. 

That's okay, I still enjoy them.

Vicki


----------



## Susan in VA

Or you could just buy them without the shells....    (Trader Joe's has them.)


----------



## drenee

Honeydew melon.


----------



## Victorine

Susan in VA said:


> Or you could just buy them without the shells....  (Trader Joe's has them.)


Mmm, yes, those are good too.  Now I'm hungry for a salad with shelled sunflower seeds on it.

Vicki


----------



## Aravis60

scarlet said:


> i eat the whole thing, so no spitting.


Ooh, be careful! I know someone who had a very unfortunate incident with eating sunflower seed shells.


----------



## loonlover

Peach ice cream


----------



## Susan in VA

Victorine said:


> Mmm, yes, those are good too.  Now I'm hungry for a salad with shelled sunflower seeds on it.
> 
> Vicki


My favorite: Grated raw carrots, salt, pepper, oil and vinegar, and then a handful of roasted unsalted sunflower seeds mixed in. Yum. Double crunchy, and healthy too.


----------



## Victorine

Susan in VA said:


> My favorite: Grated raw carrots, salt, pepper, oil and vinegar, and then a handful of roasted unsalted sunflower seeds mixed in. Yum. Double crunchy, and healthy too.


Oooh, that sounds really good! I've got a son who loves salad. He eats it all the time. I'm a lucky mom! 

Vicki


----------



## vikingwarrior22

pretzel m n m's


----------



## telracs

hagen daz pralines and cream ice cream.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

vikingwarrior22 said:


> pretzel m n m's


  Hey!  Who's M& M's are those Mr. VW? Are you supposed to eat all of that sugar?


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Hey!  Who's M& M's are those Mr. VW? Are you supposed to eat all of that sugar?


They weree left here at my house by my dgf and I did not want my dw to be tempted so being the brave man I am I slung them my in mouth and chewed off the sugar... 

currently fig newtons and cinn. milk


----------



## Danielleqlee

Fresh Cherries...my favorite.


----------



## telracs

taking my own advice that chocolate makes things better, especially chocolate covered oreos from Godiva.


----------



## jstarship

Chocolate-flavored oatmeal.


----------



## loonlover

strawberries


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Off to get Thai milk tea


----------



## telracs

turkey salad sandwich.  actually, it's dinner, but I found this thread first.


----------



## drenee

Wise BBQ potato chips.  
deb


----------



## Nicolas

Nachos (or tortilla chips). I really like their corny flavor (even without dips), and they are more healthy than potato chips.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

b-day cake


----------



## drenee

Nobody has snacked for five days  Wow.   


Warm zucchini bread, fresh out of the oven.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Hey, great idea....  I just got a basket of zucchini from one of my neighbors...  

Snackage:  Pistachios and the rest of the bottle of wine that I opened on Monday.  (Shows you how much I drink... today is Friday.)


----------



## stormhawk

Dates.

[sallah]Good Dates.[/sallah]


----------



## loonlover

peach ice cream


----------



## telracs

jamba juice chocolate strawberry shake.


----------



## BTackitt

An almost over-ripe mango. (no touching the kindle til I'm done- juice everywhere.)


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Gee, I didn't realize I was hungry until I ventured onto this thread. (Rummages through cupboards...)

Current snackage: Baby dill pickle.  (Looks like it's time to go to the grocery store. Everyone else's snack sounds so much better!)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Fritos and cherry coke zero.


----------



## Susan in VA

Pistachios and an iced coffee.  Twenty minutes of break time, then back to the deadlines.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

pecan pie with coolwhip and cinn. milk


----------



## Vegas_Asian

homemade (by me) banana creme pie


----------



## crebel

a Whopper Jr. w/cheese and a Mocha Joe (late night snack/supper).


----------



## telracs

pretzel M&Ms.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

scarlet said:


> pretzel M&Ms.


You know, I tried those. . . .they don't do it for me. . . . . . . . .


----------



## telracs

Ann in Arlington said:


> You know, I tried those. . . .they don't do it for me. . . . . . . . .


they didn't do much for me either. but now i know.


----------



## kari

Godiva cheesecake (DH and I split a piece)


----------



## drenee

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Gee, I didn't realize I was hungry until I ventured onto this thread. (Rummages through cupboards...)
> 
> Current snackage: Baby dill pickle. (Looks like it's time to go to the grocery store. Everyone else's snack sounds so much better!)


My youngest son would say that anytime there is a dill pickle in the house, life is good.

My snack this evening was 2 and a half glasses of wine. YUM!!!
Marietta Winery (Ohio) 
deb


----------



## loonlover

black walnut ice cream


----------



## telracs

yodels.


----------



## Susan in VA

Six Triscuits and tea.


----------



## mlewis78

Lime Tostitos with hummus as dip.


----------



## Susan in VA

Tea and a Penguin.


----------



## Michael Brian

God do I love Cakesters.  Of course, Yogurtland is pretty amazing too.  I take chocolate yogurt, mix it with cookie dough bites, and peanut butter cups.  mmm...


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Tea and a Penguin.


Penguin?


----------



## crebel

^^ I was just getting ready to ask the same thing.  I know what a penguin is  , but not as snackage!


----------



## Susan in VA

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penguin_%28biscuit%29


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penguin_%28biscuit%29


oh, okay.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Chocolate....are we surprised?
> 
> Splitting a Coke float with Hubby


chocolate is always a pleasant surprise. I'm opening a bar of Vosges Tea Sangria.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Cobbie said:


> Chocolate....are we surprised?
> 
> Splitting a Coke float with Hubby


Finished off the chocolate as a midmorning snack. Ice-cold Coke float sounds fabulous!

Just rounded out dinner with some raisin toast slathered in butter. Mmmm...


----------



## luvmy4brats

broccoli-cauliflower salad


----------



## Susan in VA

Heather, quit making everybody else feel guilty.


----------



## telracs

luvmy4brats said:


> broccoli-cauliflower salad


she snacks on veggies and I have ice cream for dinner. sigh...


----------



## luvmy4brats

Oh no.. This isn't guilt free salad.. It's full of bacon, cheese, & dressing (think more of a slaw type salad)  I think the broccoli and cauliflower are the only healthy things in it!  

I followed it up with a soft pretzel with honey-mustard.


----------



## telracs

luvmy4brats said:


> Oh no.. This isn't guilt free salad.. It's full of bacon, cheese, & dressing (think more of a slaw type salad) I think the broccoli and cauliflower are the only healthy things in it!
> 
> I followed it up with a soft pretzel with honey-mustard.


Thanks for making me feel better.


----------



## luvmy4brats

scarlet said:


> Thanks for making me feel better.


Glad I could help


----------



## Susan in VA

Midnight snackage:  A Pepsi.

From one of my good wine glasses, just for fun and to lift my spirits.


----------



## michellern

A dirty penguin - This mocha iced latte with an added scoop of ice cream with chocolate syrup on it.


----------



## LilBigBug

Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough ice cream.  I was trying to crack a coconut, but it's too late for me to have the patience for it.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

fig newtons and coffee with buttercream creamer


----------



## telracs

chicken minestrone soup.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

double stuffed oreos and "diet A nW rootbeer


----------



## telracs

a plum that one of the doctors just gave me.


----------



## telracs

ben and jerry's maple blondie ice cream


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Popcorn.  Generously salted and slathered in butter, of course.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

kettle corn


----------



## JennaAnderson

Cheese balls and Mt. Dew.


----------



## drenee

Milk Duds.


----------



## loonlover

popcorn jelly beans


----------



## 911jason

Special K crackers... mmmmmm.... like wheat thins, only skinnier. =)


----------



## loonlover

Hostess powdered sugar donettes


----------



## Susan in VA

Tea and pistachios.


----------



## telracs

pralines and cream ice cream


----------



## Aravis60

Strawberry newtons


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Klondike Orero's


----------



## drenee

Powdered mini donuts and glass of milk.
deb


----------



## telracs

snickerdoodle cookie ice cream


----------



## loonlover

scarlet said:


> snickerdoodle cookie ice cream


What brand?


----------



## telracs

loonlover said:


> What brand?


ben and jerry's


----------



## LibbyD

Veggie Chips from Nuts On Line. Contains sweet potatoes, squash, carrots, green beans, and taro. Amazingly delicious and addictive. Two versions, salted and no salt added. I buy the no salt added. I also like their Energy Squares for those times when I want something sweet that isn't hideously unhealthy, and I buy their nuts and dried fruit too. (The cherries and the blueberries are the best I've found.)

http://www.nutsonline.com/snacks/fruit-veggie-chips/veggie-chips.html


http://www.nutsonline.com/snacks/fruit-veggie-chips/veggie-chips-no-salt.html


----------



## Emmalita

banana and granola


----------



## vikingwarrior22

inch thick buttercreme icing on chocolate cupcakes cooled overnite in refridgerator


----------



## Emmalita

vikingwarrior22 said:


> inch thick buttercreme icing on chocolate cupcakes cooled overnite in refridgerator


That sounds delicious! I was happy with my hershey kisses with almonds, but now I'm a little jealous.


----------



## 16205

Sunflower seeds!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

M & M's and Milk.


----------



## telracs

milk and cookies


Spoiler



(ice cream. ben and jerry's)


----------



## originalgrissel

spicy guacamole and reduced-fat Triskets...(trust me it taste better than it sounds!)


----------



## Susan in VA

Pistachios and tea.  Again.  I should find a different snack just so I can post something different here.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Skinny Cow Mint Ice Cream Sandwich... all that talk about the tiny cow made me want one!


----------



## telracs

Sunflower seeds


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I am staring at the jar of homemade oatmeal cookies


----------



## intinst

Blueberry cobbler


----------



## Emmalita

salt bagel and coffee


----------



## UltraPremiumDeluxe

Coke Zero.  I forgot to take my Greek yogurt in to work


----------



## telracs

baked Lays parmesan and tuscan herb flavor.  they're pretty good and we got them free at the end of the Komen Walk.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

I found a tray of candy corn at the store today. It's had a variety of flavors (some I've never tasted before . Candy corn was always a favorite of mine as a kid and I always look for it in the fall. Sweet taste, nice memories.


----------



## stormhawk

Corn Nuts. 

Never liked them as a kid, but there's something about the salty, corny goodness that appeals to me now.


----------



## loonlover

Ice cream sandwich


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Filipino sour soup


----------



## Emmalita

Boring, but delicious apple.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Pretzels dipped in Nutella. I highly recommend this as it is extremely delicious.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Dry-roasted almonds. Yummy.


----------



## telracs

pizza


----------



## stormhawk

My supermarket has this stuff in the bulk aisle ... one of those sesame snack mix things, with the sesame nuggets, peanuts, honey roasted peanuts, and apple chips. It hides behind an otherwise bland name like Mr. Smiley Snack Mix, but it is pure snackable heaven. Or possibly nirvana.


----------



## egh34

Today it will be fresh homemade guacamole!


----------



## William Meikle

A bar of Cadbury's Dark chocolate and a big mug of Columbian dark roast so strong you could stand a spoon up in it.

Perfect fuel for writing.


----------



## div

Glutino's gluten free chocolate creme cookies.


----------



## stormhawk

For no particular reason I baked a cake last night ... yellow cake with milk chocolate frosting. 

yummm.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

stormhawk said:


> Corn Nuts.
> 
> Never liked them as a kid, but there's something about the salty, corny goodness that appeals to me now.


I love them too, but you could break a tooth on them.


----------



## theaatkinson

Vegas_Asian said:


> Filipino sour soup


 I would love to try this. Do you know how to make it or is it a product that's bought?


----------



## prairiesky

For the last few days, I have been dumping some candy corn in my mixed nuts or cashew nuts.  I love the sweet/salty thing.


----------



## telracs

starbuck's caramel macchiatto biscotti.


----------



## KindleChickie

smoothie Kings Blueberry Tart Yogurt bowl.


----------



## tsilver

oatmeal with salt, pepper and butter.

Terry


----------



## telracs

everything but the.... ice cream from ben and jerry's.


----------



## mlewis78

I just had too many Twizzler cherry bites.  First time I've bought them in a long, long time.


----------



## stormhawk

in re: Corn Nuts



N. Gemini Sasson said:


> I love them too, but you could break a tooth on them.


I have broken several teeth, and like living on the edge. 

(to be fair, I've never broken a tooth on anything REALLY hard. It's always something stupid like a reasonably soft chicken salad sandwich or an Altoid, or something like that. and most of the teeth that disintigrated were ones that were mainly filling with a small amount of tooth surface holding the filling in place.)


----------



## telracs

chicken noodle soup.


----------



## drenee

Homemade almond Pizzelles.
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Hard boiled egg


----------



## LilBigBug

Burrito with hot sauce.  I want squash, but it's still frozen.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm about to have home made scalloped potatoes.  Might slice off a hunk of the rib roast from the other night to.


----------



## telracs

assorted jelly belly jelly beans.


----------



## drenee

Blueberry scone. 
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

drenee said:


> Homemade almond Pizzelles.
> deb


That sounds good. Could you share the recipe?


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm about to have home made scalloped potatoes. Might slice off a hunk of the rib roast from the other night to.


That's some snack! Are you sure you have the right thread?


----------



## telracs

milk and cookies ice cream


----------



## drenee

Susan in VA said:


> That sounds good. Could you share the recipe?


I can post the receipe. I left my Pizzelle maker at the lake. I'll pick it up this evening and post tomorrow. 
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan in VA said:


> That's some snack! Are you sure you have the right thread?


Well. . . .when I posted, it _was_ dinner time. . . . . .


----------



## stormhawk

I have an unnatural love for those bright orange cheese and peanut butter crackers.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

HOT PIGSKINS N DIET A N W ROOTBEER... WATCHIN MY SUGAR


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Mac b cheese from freezer section it's cheesier. Nom Nom


----------



## telracs

mudpie ice cream.


----------



## stormhawk

I made banana bread.


----------



## telracs

puffcorn


----------



## egh34

Halloween candy!!!


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

I just ate half an avocado (weird, I know). I'm so glad I didn't buy any Halloween candy!
L.J.


----------



## loonlover

Lemon cookies and a cup of tea.


----------



## Emmalita

L.J. Sellers said:


> I just ate half an avocado (weird, I know). I'm so glad I didn't buy any Halloween candy!
> L.J.


I eat avocado at my desk all the time. People give me strange looks, but I love them.

Right now, I'm eating red grapes and coffee.


----------



## stormhawk

Waffles with Grade B Dark Maple Syrup, and plenty of butter. 

Oh, and they are in Hello Kitty shapes. I don't own a "normal" waffle iron.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Kit kats. I hid a bunch I took from the trick or treat bowl


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Had some cherry flavored nibs last night.


----------



## kindleworm

Curried roasted cashews.  Yum.


----------



## RichardDR

balut w/hot sauce


----------



## Valmore Daniels

mandarin oranges in a cup with light syrup ... yum


----------



## Susan in VA

Some Cresta chocolate that my mother brought back from overseas....  yum!  With an espresso to help me through my term paper writer's block.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

beef bologna


----------



## Emmalita

pistachios and coffee


----------



## telracs

crumbs peanut butter cupcake.


----------



## drenee

Twizzlers. Because I always have them when my sister is in the hospital. 
deb


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Tostitos bite size chips. No cheese. No salsa. I'm boring like that.


----------



## telracs

RichardDR said:


> balut w/hot sauce


what's balut?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I think it's a fertilized chicken egg. . . A delicacy in some cultures. . . . .vomit inducing in others. . . . .


----------



## luvmy4brats

Double stuffed  and milk... My feel better treat. I ate 3 and gave the rest to the nurses...


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I ate it yesterday and this morning. Shared a donut from Serendipity with five friends. Brought one home to the family and shared it this morning.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

scarlet said:


> what's balut?


its a fertilizated egg. Can be a chicken, goose, duck.....all depends where you are from. My family members (going into uncles and aunts) get chicken

Meanwhile, I just bought a case of tangerines when i was on my way home. I can't stop eating it. My finger nails are turning orange from the peels


----------



## Bonbonlover

Hershey's Kisses


----------



## Rita

Vegas_Asian said:


> I ate it yesterday and this morning. Shared a donut from Serendipity with five friends. Brought one home to the family and shared it this morning.


OH MY GOSH!!!! That doughnut looks so delicious. I sure could use a very large doughnut right about now.


----------



## stormhawk

I found some maple walnut fudge in the back of the fridge. I made it last year. Tastes okay. I'm still breathing, so I'm pretty sure it's still good.


----------



## terryr

About to have a midday snack/breakfast/sort of lunch of some potato cubes with a ton of black pepper and a little Alderwood smoked sea salt on top.


----------



## egh34

Well, is a cup of coffee with Bailey's in it considered a snack?


----------



## terryr

I'm having an imaginary snack of imaginary mince pie and turkey stuffing. It tastes a lot better than dry Ramen and red chard, which my birds are currently enjoying as a snack. But it's not very filling. Hmm... maybe that is a good thing...


----------



## telracs

egh34 said:


> Well, is a cup of coffee with Bailey's in it considered a snack?


Only if there's whipped cream on it.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Crackers & Onion dip


----------



## egh34

scarlet said:


> Only if there's whipped cream on it.


Scarlet, but of course!!


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Ice. I love crunching on ice. But not all ice is crunchable. You gotta be careful.


----------



## telracs

Saltine crackers.  Not because I'm sick or anything, I just like them instead of chips sometimes.


----------



## Susan in VA

terryr said:


> I'm having an imaginary snack of imaginary mince pie and turkey stuffing. It tastes a lot better than dry Ramen and red chard, which my birds are currently enjoying as a snack. But it's not very filling. Hmm... maybe that is a good thing...


_Imaginary_ snacks?  Shall we send you a care package with the real thing?


----------



## loonlover

Strawberry milkshake


----------



## telracs

i'm going to get some ice cream.  i think it'll be milk and cookies flavor.


----------



## terryr

Acorn squash with butter and lots of cracked pepper.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I was just snacking on some rice krispie treats.


----------



## telracs

terryr said:


> Acorn squash with butter and lots of cracked pepper.


yum.

i was going for ice cream, but instead, I'm going to sleep.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

having a glass of Purple Moon's merlot before bed. long day of school tomorrow


----------



## Luke King

I'm not snacking. Does that mean I can't comment? I'd like to comment. I could go and get something. I could lie. I'm eating beef jerky. How's that?


----------



## Susan in VA

Personally, I think that's yucky*.  If you're going to lie about your snackage, it should at least involve chocolate.  



*Though I realize tastes differ, and my post is not intended in any way to offend, insult, malign, slight, or cause discomfort to fans of beef jerky.


----------



## intinst

Maybe it's  chocolate covered jerky he is lying about having. Haven't seen any, but I bet someone makes it, everything else is dipped in chocolate.


----------



## stormhawk

chbunn said:


> Ice. I love crunching on ice. But not all ice is crunchable. You gotta be careful.


I am also an ice cruncher. Strange that there are so many different consistencies, isn't it? I like that ones that are just mildly squishy, sort of like hard snow ... but I digress.

I have never broken any teeth on ice. I have had teeth fracture by biting into really hard things like chicken salad and pasta. Really.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

stormhawk said:


> I have never broken any teeth on ice. I have had teeth fracture by biting into really hard things like chicken salad and pasta. Really.


Yeah. . .I had a tooth break once when I was eating stuffing.


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah. . .I had a tooth break once when I was eating stuffing.


Maybe it was chestnut stuffing and they used whole chestnuts and forgot to cook them?


----------



## telracs

sour gummi worms.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Maybe it was chestnut stuffing and they used whole chestnuts and forgot to cook them?


You mean those prickly, poky chestnuts that you roast on an open fire??  OUCH!


----------



## telracs

Cobbie, want some of my ben and jerry's ice cream?


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Would I have to give up my Blue Bell? Have you had Blue Bell?


No, and no. But plain vanilla versus a cool b and j flavor?


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Do you think vanilla with rich, rich, rich cream is plain?


compared to what I'm eating, yeah....



Spoiler



chocolate and irish coffee liqueur ice creams with chocolate cookie swirl


----------



## loonlover

ice cream sandwich


----------



## telracs

seems ice cream is the snack of choice tonight.


----------



## Emmalita

banana chips and coffee


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> seems ice cream is the snack of choice tonight.


Brrrr, not here.  My place is freezing, I'm going to make some hot tea. The accompanying snack will be the day's little piece of chocolate from my Advent calendar.  (DD has her own, this one is _mine_.)


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Cinnabon Cinnamon bread with honey butter


----------



## telracs

vikingwarrior22 said:


> Cinnabon Cinnamon bread with honey butter


I love cinnabon. but never had their cinnamon bread.

I'm having godiva caramel apple stars.


----------



## TammyC

I am pregnant so this is a very very bad thread to be reading!!!  

Current snackage pickles and ritz cheese crackers


----------



## kindlek

chbunn said:


> Ice. I love crunching on ice. But not all ice is crunchable. You gotta be careful.


Someday, when I win the lottery, I will have my very own Sonic ice machine.


----------



## Sandpiper

From Harry & David:

http://www.harryanddavid.com/gifts/store/item____shop-gifts-by-type_gourmet-food-entertaining-gifts_185387?sliSearch=peas


----------



## telracs

a cinamon raisin danish one of the doctors brought me.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Doritos - Salsa Verda and A n W Rootbeer...


----------



## Maryn

Just drank 2 mugs of hot tea with lemon, and before that had about 12 Hot Tamales candies.


----------



## Emmalita

tex mex trail mix


----------



## michellern

Kettle Corn & Arizona Green Tea


----------



## Emmalita

coffee and m&m's


----------



## par2323

Coffee and a few of the homemade peanut butter cookies I made last night (don't tell).

Patricia Rockwell


----------



## loonlover

Cinnamon toast and tea


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Sitting with my back against the door of the oven (so toasty warm) waiting for my scone (choco chip to bake Nom Nom


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Now am eating my scones with REAL butter


----------



## drenee

Homemade lady locks.
deb


----------



## telracs

drenee said:


> Homemade lady locks.
> deb


what's a lady lock?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Coconut Macaroons


----------



## drenee

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Lady-Locks/Detail.aspx


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Shrimp raman noodles


----------



## crebel

drenee said:


> http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Lady-Locks/Detail.aspx


Those sound yummy, I printed the recipe. Deb, between these and the cake balls, you are going to bad for my calorie count this year!


----------



## Tatiana

Scottish shortbread and hot cocoa.


----------



## lonestar

"peanut m&m's


----------



## AnnetteL

Just finished up a second helping of tonight's dinner: orange cashew chicken. 

But after reading the hot chocolate thread, I think I'll grab a mug of that, too!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

carmel popcorn,Cinnabon creamer in my coffee and orange slices


----------



## drenee

crebel said:


> Those sound yummy, I printed the recipe. Deb, between these and the cake balls, you are going to bad for my calorie count this year!


Sorry. I ended up not making anything sweet for the holidays. But I did watch Food Feuds on FN the other evening and they talked about a cake called Gooey Butter Cake. The receipes I've found seem pretty simple. I may give this one a try this week.
deb


----------



## Rita

Mrs. Prindable's Holiday Apples...YUM, YUM!!!


----------



## telracs

Ben and Jerry's Milk and Cookies Ice Cream


----------



## luvmy4brats

Red Apple and Honey flavored Jelly Bellys


----------



## telracs

Luvmy4brats said:


> Red Apple and Honey flavored Jelly Bellys


Is that one jelly belly flavor or two? or a real red apple and some jelly bellys?


----------



## loonlover

Chocolate cake and tea.


----------



## Susan in VA

Some Bouchard chocolate that I was given today.  Mmmm. 



edit:  okay, the second one was not so yummy...  I like chocolate (duh!) and I like pineapple, but pineapple ganache does NOT go with chocolate. 

On to a third...  just to end the mini-binge on a positive note, you understand.


----------



## luvmy4brats

scarlet said:


> Is that one jelly belly flavor or two? or a real red apple and some jelly bellys?


two jelly belly flavors and very tasty mixed together...

I went sleep shopping (yes, really) the other night and bought 7 pounds of Jelly Bellys ... I have honey, red apple, Coldstone strawberry blondie, cocktail classics, peach, tropical, and citrus.


----------



## telracs

Luvmy4brats said:


> two jelly belly flavors and very tasty mixed together...
> 
> I went sleep shopping (yes, really) the other night and bought 7 pounds of Jelly Bellys ... I have honey, red apple, Coldstone strawberry blondie, cocktail classics, peach, tropical, and citrus.


I was on the jelly belly website today, but managed to stop myself before ordering!


----------



## luvmy4brats

scarlet said:


> I was on the jelly belly website today, but managed to stop myself before ordering!


LOL.. The BRATs are all thrilled. Hubs, not so much... he's had an aversion to Jelly Bellys since his mother sent us 40 pounds of them (blueberry and coconut) for our wedding favors 17 years ago.


----------



## tsilver

cashews and ice cold apple cider.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Banana bread


----------



## Susan in VA

An espresso and a ginger cookie.


----------



## intinst

Home made bread and apricot preserves


----------



## telracs

grapefruit.


----------



## lonestar

coconut m&ms


----------



## terryr

Shrimp chips! mmm


----------



## theaatkinson

oven roasted almonds. mmmm.


----------



## Emmalita

bagel and coffee


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Coffee & pound cake with my FIL! Gotta love having a sweet _gentleman_ waiting on me hand & foot!


----------



## tsilver

ice cubes


----------



## telracs

Heather, I blame you for this....

Honey bean Jelly Bellys.


----------



## luvmy4brats

scarlet said:


> Heather, I blame you for this....
> 
> Honey bean Jelly Bellys.


I have that Enabler Extraordinaire title for a reason... 

I've gotten addicted to them and so have the BRATs.

Glad you like them (or at least I hope you do...)


----------



## vikingwarrior22

sugar free pudding my gf brought me this weekend


----------



## telracs

juicy pear jelly bellys.


----------



## lonestar

almonds


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Dove sugar-free dark chocolate OMG!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

sliced hamburger dill pickles..


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Toffee almond chocolate.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

applesauce and cottage cheese


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Trix, dry, shaken not stirred


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

wasabi peanuts


----------



## stormhawk

I've got some of those orange cheese 'n peanut butter crackers, you know, the ones that are packed pre-stale at the bakery so they don't go bad in the vending machine ...


----------



## telracs

trix swirls


----------



## K.C. Neal

I'd maim for some peanut M&Ms. I think somebody in the other building (I'm at work) might have a bowl of them. May need to go on a mission later.


----------



## terryr

Dry ramen noodles.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Sees candy (chocolate nougat and some English toffee).


----------



## terryr

Celery. It's a crunchilicious crunchfest, all three of my parrots eating it (and raw carrot), too.


----------



## JRTomlin

Having a nice cuppa--my favorite Scottish breakfast blend with milk.


----------



## Susan in VA

Bleekness said:


> And easter chocolate.


Last year's leftovers?  
Or have they actually started selling it in _January_? 
I don't know which would be worse...

Snackage here: a Honeybell orange. Yum!


----------



## telracs

peppermint white mocha frappicino and a red velvet cupcake.


----------



## AnnetteL

Today's a big writing retreat day for me, so as I write it's chocolate-covered strawberries, cashews, string cheese, and carrots.


----------



## stormhawk

Chocolate Ice Cream with crushed up Girl Scout Thin Mint Cookies and Chocolate sauce. I'm feeling particularly decadent.


----------



## jonfmerz

My wife makes these homemade chocolate toffee squares that are absolutely, deliciously deadly.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Large bag of Baked Lays, and if someone doesn't stop me, I'll eat the whole thing.


----------



## telracs

John Fitch V said:


> Large bag of Baked Lays, and if someone doesn't stop me, I'll eat the whole thing.


don't eat the whole bag, those baked chips are lousy on your digestion.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

UNIQUE 
extra salt 
"SPLITS"

(pretzels)


----------



## mlewis78

stormhawk said:


> Chocolate Ice Cream with crushed up Girl Scout Thin Mint Cookies and Chocolate sauce. I'm feeling particularly decadent.


Just saw Edie's in the supermarket in flavor called Girl Scout Cookie Mint (something like that). I would have bought it, but I didn't have the 600 supermarket points to get it on sale ($3.99 -- regular price is about $.


----------



## jonfmerz

New favorite thing: Nutella and banana panini cut up into bite-sized pieces with a nice glass of orange juice.  Yum!


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Almond m & m's


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Diet Cherry 7Up!


----------



## JMelzer

Banana Nut Cheerios. Yum!


----------



## NogDog

Whole wheat bagel, lightly toasted, with reduce-fat cream cheese, plus a "lite" cran-grape juice.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

NogDog said:


> Whole wheat bagel, lightly toasted, with reduce-fat cream cheese, plus a "lite" cran-grape juice.


OK... time to toast me up some 9-grain bread!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Just had a bowl of:


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks

Speaking of snackage, the Maine legislature is debating over which food should be the official state desert.  Right now the competition is between whoopie pies and blueberry pie.  I vote for whoopie pies.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

In MD, it is Smith Island cake.  Wish I had some right now...


----------



## Susan in VA

lacymarankevinmichael said:


> Speaking of snackage, the Maine legislature is debating over which food should be the official state desert.


Your tax dollars at work. 

Snackage here: Coconut Hershey's kisses. Totally addictive, and I'd never buy them myself for that reason. But someone gave me a bag yesterday, and it's half gone...


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Sliced almonds while I wait for my bro to get out of the bathroom.  Going to Create my favorite burger place for lunch with friends


----------



## terryr

peanut butter, black pepper, and lots of thinly sliced fresh raw garlic cloves on toast.  (It's medicinal, and I also like it. But it's medicinal.)


----------



## telracs

terryr said:


> peanut butter, black pepper, and lots of thinly sliced fresh raw garlic cloves on toast. (It's medicinal, and I also like it. But it's medicinal.)


terry,


Spoiler



you been hanging out with the Folonar too long.


----------



## stormhawk

lacymarankevinmichael said:


> Speaking of snackage, the Maine legislature is debating over which food should be the official state desert. Right now the competition is between whoopie pies and blueberry pie. I vote for whoopie pies.


Blueberry pie. Whoopie pies are Pennsylvania Amish food!


----------



## dixiehellcat

No snackage ATM, as I am still happily digesting my lunch. My mom & I went to the mall and enjoyed gyros, & I got a mango cupcake from the Jamaican place across the way. NOM NOM NOM. I'm Weight Watcher'ing so the cupcake will be my treat for the day. Except that I have a great big juicy Fuji apple or 2 in the fridge for later. slurp


----------



## luvmy4brats

Anybody want some chocolate?


----------



## telracs

Luvmy4brats said:


> Anybody want some chocolate?


need you ask?


----------



## lonestar

Hershey's chocolate with almonds and a glass of wine.


----------



## JMelzer

Just finished munching on some roaster garlic New York style bagel crisps. Now I need a drink.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Popcorn, while we watched The Bounty Hunter on Netflix. It had a few comic moments, but certainly not one of Gerard Butler's finest (or Jennifer Aniston's, for that matter).


----------



## egh34

M & M's. Has been my favorite snack when I read ever since I started reading!


----------



## loonlover

Pretzels


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Reeses


----------



## drenee

jonfmerz said:


> My wife makes these homemade chocolate toffee squares that are absolutely, deliciously deadly.


We do like recipes around here. 
deb


----------



## loonlover

Hershey's Dark Chocolate


----------



## Susan in VA

drenee said:


> We do like recipes around here.
> deb


LOL! Always so subtle, drenee.

Snackage here: tea and pistachios.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

terryr said:


> peanut butter, black pepper, and lots of thinly sliced fresh raw garlic cloves on toast.


Really ?? Gasp !!


----------



## loonlover

Home made brownies and tea


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Ruffles


----------



## loonlover

Same as last night - brownie and tea


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Grape Nuts w/blueberries & milk


----------



## telracs

puffed cheez doodles.


----------



## TammyC

Nachos with homemade salsa


----------



## egh34

Godiva pearls...dark chocolate!!!


----------



## loonlover

a banana


----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## loonlover

cashews


----------



## John Dax

I'm greatly regretting the fact that I actually have NO current snackage of any kind. Will rectify that soon.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

JohnDax said:


> I'm greatly regretting the fact that I actually have NO current snackage of any kind. Will rectify that soon.


thats ok I am making it up for you I am triple snacking sugar free choclate cake:unsweet tea;hot pork skins and sunflowers seeds


----------



## MrPLD

Scoffing my craw at the moment with a lovely rye-bread sandwich with fresh ham, avacado, swiss cheese, fresh garden tomatos and fresh lettuce, with butter, salt and pepper for taste... om nom nom nom.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Does Dr. Pepper count? I know it's not technically food but...


----------



## drenee

If it makes you happy, it counts.

It's too early to snack on anything, but I'm craving everything.  
I got a donut hole maker at Christmas and I'm dying to see if I can make brownies in it.  
Not sure how it's going to work, but it will be awesome if it does.  
Of course, if it does work I'll be on the weight loss thread next.
deb


----------



## John Dax

drenee said:


> If it makes you happy, it counts.
> 
> It's too early to snack on anything, but I'm craving everything.
> I got a donut hole maker at Christmas and I'm dying to see if I can make brownies in it.
> Not sure how it's going to work, but it will be awesome if it does.
> Of course, if it does work I'll be on the weight loss thread next.
> deb


If you do make brownies in it, I'd love to hear the results. Sounds like a brilliant idea.

Current snackage: coffee. (It makes me happy, so it counts.)


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Tim's Cascade sour cream and onion potato chips and diet Coke


----------



## stormhawk

I have been at a conference for the last week. Conferences are all about the snackage. They give you a breakfast snack (bagels one day, croissants and muffins the next), and then a mid-morning snack (fruit and power bars), and then lunch on your own (there's a bar behind the hotel that's dandy and a sub place), then mid afternoon snack (cookies or brownies/blondies), and then it's time for dinner, and then hanging out in the bar and having a nibble ...

I think I'm on snack restriction for a while.


----------



## Susan in VA

Pretzels and hummus.  And tea.


----------



## telracs

maple blondie ice cream.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Toast from raising canes. Did a midnight (k it was one am) run with my bff after her date?


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Dry roasted almonds.  Mmmm.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Kinklings.

AKA Fastnachts

AKA lots of other names depending on your ethnic heritage -- traditional Shrove Tuesday yumminess. . . . .


----------



## Vegas_Asian

skinny vanilla latte from the school cafe


----------



## Vegas_Asian

num num. mint brownie from the Protein Bakery


----------



## Valmore Daniels

It's old reliable tonight: popcorn!


----------



## loonlover

Ferrero Rocher chocolates


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

m&m mini's


----------



## drenee

Golden Grahams.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Baked apple slices sprinkled with cinnamon.


----------



## EverythingIndie

Bleh, I would love a snack right about now! But I have a couple of strips of chocolate earlier, and I don't want to go spoiling my figure!


----------



## Susan in VA

The hell with the diet. Today I need chocolate. Ritter Sport Milk Chocolate with Whole Hazelnut (from Trader Joe's), just consumed an _entire_ 3.5 oz bar.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

I'm about to go enjoy some leftover quesadillas. Envy me. Except I'm out of salsa so don't envy me too much...


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Reaching for the pretzels right now.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Craving nutella and about to go across the street to buy it


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

I'm supposed to be dieting so... no snacks for me.


----------



## terryr

Sharing some sunflower seeds with my parrot.


----------



## crebel

My grandson is sharing goldfish crackers with me.


----------



## JimC1946

loonlover said:


> Ferrero Rocher chocolates


Those are guaranteed to put the smile back on my wife's face when I'm on the outs.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

I'm dieting so my current snackage remains crackers. LOL


----------



## Coral Moore

Habanero BBQ Almonds - yes, I'm aware they sound disgusting, but they are delicious


----------



## telracs

Coral said:


> Habanero BBQ Almonds - yes, I'm aware they sound disgusting, but they are delicious


they sound wonderful actually!

i just had a reese's peanut butter cup.


----------



## loonlover

mixed nuts


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

Had a craving for chocolate pie, but the calories...sigh...so for substitution, had no fat chocolate pudding with a big side of light whipped cream. Mmmmmmm.


----------



## telracs

technically, it's dinner, but chicken rice soup.


----------



## terryr

Coral said:


> Habanero BBQ Almonds - yes, I'm aware they sound disgusting, but they are delicious


YUM! I love peppered almonds and cashews, too.

My currant snackage, however, is a beautiful, fragrant orange I am sharing with my parrot Apple before he goes nighty nite.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Sailor said:


> I haven't eaten in two days, but I usually am drinking my home made soy milk. Or for those who tell me it's not milk--soy juice.




I love Soy milk..hot or cold depending upon the season. But I buy from store and it is called silk- from soy-milk.

It is a good source of protein and has helped me with allergies.


----------



## drenee

> I got a donut hole maker at Christmas and I'm dying to see if I can make brownies in it.
> Not sure how it's going to work, but it will be awesome if it does.
> deb





JohnDax said:


> If you do make brownies in it, I'd love to hear the results. Sounds like a brilliant idea.
> 
> Current snackage: coffee. (It makes me happy, so it counts.)


I finally tried making brownies in my donut hole maker. It works nicely using the directions for cake like brownies. Although I used the lesser amount of oil. I've made five and I'm putting the rest of the batter in the fridge to make later.


----------



## telracs

drenee said:


> I finally tried making brownies in my donut hole maker. It works nicely using the directions for cake like brownies. Although I used the lesser amount of oil. I've made five and I'm putting the rest of the batter in the fridge to make later.


save some for the chatters tomorrow....

i'm "snacking" on a hall's vitamin C drop


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Dara England said:


> I'm dieting so my current snackage remains crackers. LOL


Are you dreaming of crackers while dieting? Go eat some wholesome healthy food.


----------



## drenee

ohhh, good idea, Scarlet.  Sorry about the Hall's snack.


----------



## Susan in VA

Orange Milanos!  Yummmm...  (and on sale at Giant this week for half price  )


----------



## stormhawk

drenee said:


> I finally tried making brownies in my donut hole maker.


Is donut hole maker a euphemism for really small deep fryer?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

My favorite snack is anything sweet.  Even fruit only if it is sweet.


----------



## Susan in VA

A cup of vanilla Rooibos and a chocolate chip cookie.


----------



## loonlover

Death by Chocolate ice cream.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Green grapes for me. Still on the diet.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

I'm on an ice cream runner, thanks to _*[size=20pt]"someone"*_ on KB.....[/size]


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Ate taco bell with friends did a 11 o'clock run.


----------



## rayhensley

I enjoy mash potatoes with gravy as a snake.

I mean SNACK.


----------



## drenee

stormhawk said:


> Is donut hole maker a euphemism for really small deep fryer?


No. It's a portable device I received as a gift. 
I made brownies again last night in it. Not bad.


----------



## HappyGuy

As of this morning, jelly beans and Peeps!!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

I have a lousy cold so I'm breaking from the diet and comforting myself with chocolate donuts. No wonder this weight loss stuff never gets me anywhere...


----------



## Michelle Muto

Okay, you guys are making me hungry and I should still be over-full from dinner.

I have a serious craving for either Doritos and salsa or chips and onion dip.


----------



## telracs

cinnamon bun swiss miss pudding.


----------



## Susan in VA

A hard-boiled egg.  (A purple one. )


----------



## drenee

No one is snacking anymore?

I really want some vanilla ice cream with strawberries.  I better get it before chat starts.
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Staring match with a bag of Sun Chips and then I look at my last box of thin mints.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I decided to be good and Nom Nom nomming on romaine lettuce and leftover dressing from cafe rio


----------



## loonlover

Toasted marshmallows.  (I figured I ought to make some use of the tree debris I was burning.)


----------



## telracs

Mud pie ice cream.


----------



## Susan in VA

loonlover said:


> Toasted marshmallows. (I figured I ought to make some use of the tree debris I was burning.)


Best justification for a snack I've heard! 

No snackage here, had a big dinner. But maybe a cup of tea shortly....


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I just ate an entire bag of green beans. On a good note the twelve ounces only added up to 80 calories. Nom Nom.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I finished bowl of rice pudding.


----------



## scl

Red Rose Tea - the  more I drink the better chance I have of getting the 
last three months Wade figures.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Sunflower kernnels...and sugar free Shasta creme soda


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Banana


----------



## loonlover

Banana-Blueberry Bread


----------



## telracs

mudpie ice cream


----------



## lpking

Half a Gala apple that's so red, the cashier charged me for Red Delicious.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Chicken adobe and potatoes


----------



## lpking

and dark chocolate - 70% cocoa


----------



## jonathanmoeller

Raw mushrooms.


----------



## metal134

Dihydrogen monoxide.


----------



## lpking

metal134 said:


> Dihydrogen monoxide.


I'll need some of that soon. Booze is so dehydrating. ;-)


----------



## mlewis78

Angel food cake.


----------



## soyfrank

Oreos and a latte


----------



## lpking

My scotch is done. You're making me hungry.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

To my shame I just ate a package of Little Debbies. Don't tell anyone...


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Dara England said:


> To my shame I just ate a package of Little Debbies. Don't tell anyone...


have you tried the tulip ones...I just had a slice of red velvet cake with french vanilla cool whip !!


----------



## bobavey

Sailor said:


> I haven't eaten in two days, but I usually am drinking my home made soy milk. Or for those who tell me it's not milk -- soy juice.
> 
> -Sailor


You need to eat, Sailor.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

^^^^ Well, seeing as how that was posted over 2 years ago, I think she's had something to eat by now. . . .


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

walnuts


----------



## rayhensley

Applesauce.


----------



## stormhawk

Sometimes impulse purchases can be a very good thing. 

I know I shouldn't have. 

But I got a Ninja (super-powered blender thingy). 

You can make ice cream in it. 

Milk, frozen fruit, blend.

Ice cream. 

Seriously. 

It works. 

Even with hippie Oat-based non-dairy Milk.

With strawberries. 

(fear not, I also did up a batch of cream-mango.)


----------



## drenee

My mom made something called bourbon slush.  It's very good.
deb


----------



## crebel

Deb, here is a recipe for bourbon slush that is always in our freezer.  I bet it is similar.

SLUSH

1-1/2 c sugar 4t instant tea (really just gives it some color)
1 large frozen lemonade	1-1/2 C bourbon (we most often used Jim Beam)
1 small frozen orange juice
9C water

Mix together and put in freezer until slushy.  I usually put it in a gallon Ziploc freezer bag.  Yummy good stuff.


----------



## drenee

that sounds very much like what mom said she used, except not as much water.  But then after she scoops it into the glass she pours Sprite over the slush.  
deb


----------



## candyisdandy

I just finished a freshly baked (not by me!) white chocolate and berry scone, washed down with a cold glass of skim milk...it was delicious!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Eyeing the dip and chips


----------



## gryeates

Caffeine fuel is my snack of choice. If only someone could invent a caffeine burger or a caffeine chocolate bar.


----------



## lpking

Green grapes. I had serious issues with these, yesterday.


----------



## drenee

Whole grain chips and red pepper hummus about an hour ago. 
Now I'm having a cup of Spice of Life tea. 
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

gryeates said:


> Caffeine fuel is my snack of choice. If only someone could invent a caffeine burger or a caffeine chocolate bar.


But someone _did_...
http://www.germandeli.com/4001743034013.html


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Port of subs. Nom nom


----------



## lpking

Cognac. Really good cognac.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

i tried to make myself pumpkin latte. It didn't taste right. come to find out the milk is sour...like yesterday's sour yogurt. (see "Moments" thread for the yogurt story)


----------



## drenee

VA, you're not having good dairy luck.  

Hot buffalo wing pretzel bites.  
deb


----------



## lpking

Red grapes.


----------



## loonlover

Hershey's dark chocolate miniatures.


----------



## rayhensley

More applesauce.


----------



## stormhawk

I went for a very nice 1 mile walk. Then I had a lovely, crisp salad, with some swiss cheese and those sesame crunchy stix things. 

And then I realized I had some homemade shortbread sitting on my counter that was clearly going to go bad, and I couldn't let that happen. 

Looks like I'll be taking another mile walk this evening ...


----------



## drenee

Coffee ice cream with hot fudge. I need to walk a marathon. 
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I saw mint chocolate chip Klondike bars advertised earlier this evening. . . . .I'm trying to resist dashing over to the store to get some. . . . .


----------



## Susan in VA

A banana/walnut/chocolate chip mini-muffin, and a cup of almond biscotti tea.


----------



## jonathanmoeller

Apple Mentos. 

Delicious, delicious apple Mentos.


----------



## drenee

As soon as I get off the phone I'll be having mint chocolate chip ice cream.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

A chilled Fuji apple.  Mmmmm.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

spicy Cauliflower and Broccoli pieces


----------



## telracs

tuna sub.  i guess technically it's dinner, but i'm not thinking of it that way.


----------



## intinst

Cheese and crackers


----------



## telracs

scarlet said:


> tuna sub. i guess technically it's dinner, but i'm not thinking of it that way.


and fritos. can't forget the fritos.


----------



## Coral Moore

Anyone else have an irrational urge to consume massive quantities of peanut butter crunch?

No? I haven't had it in years, but all of a sudden the craving just came on me. I'm not going to give in...


----------



## telracs

Coral said:


> Anyone else have an irrational urge to consume massive quantities of peanut butter crunch?
> 
> No? I haven't had it in years, but all of a sudden the craving just came on me. I'm not going to give in...


Nope, sorry Coral, I do not now, nor to the best of my knowledge have ever had, that urge.


----------



## stormhawk

Coral said:


> Anyone else have an irrational urge to consume massive quantities of peanut butter crunch?
> 
> No? I haven't had it in years, but all of a sudden the craving just came on me. I'm not going to give in...


As I don't even know what Peanut Butter Crunch is, I'm going to call that a no.


----------



## Coral Moore

You should probably consider yourselves lucky. It's horrible for you. Unfortunately knowing that doesn't get rid of my craving 

http://www.capncrunch.com/cc_products/peanutButterCrunch.aspx

I love how they peddle their sugar infested cereal as


> a low-fat, balanced breakfast you can feel good about serving when paired with low-fat milk and fruit or a glass of 100% juice.


----------



## stormhawk

Ooooh. Cap'n Crunch Peanut Butter Crunch. I do know what that is, and I never liked it. Clamored for the Crunchberry version as a kid and had to pick the darn crunchberries out of the cereal to be able to finish the box. Both of those flavors came out when I was a kid (yes, dating myself) and I remained a Cap'n Crunch Purist.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Homemade banana bread I just pulled from the oven


----------



## kCopeseeley

Just tried out a recipe for Vegan Chocolate Cupcakes.  I would never have thought, but MAN ARE THEY GOOD!!!  Just ate one warm from the oven.  Yum.


----------



## telracs

girl scout thin mints.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Choco taco


----------



## tsilver

ice cubes and yacon chips.


----------



## samanthawarren

Taco-flavored Doritos. Yummy!


----------



## lpking

About 40 minutes ago, I ate 4 small red grapes. As I'm supposed to do a 12-hour fasting blood test tomorrow morning, do you think if I go at 7 am and say my last meal was at 6:30, and omit mentioning the grapes, I'll screw it up? (The 12-hour fast is for the lipids. It's only 8 for the fasting blood sugar. Grapes can't possibly screw up the lipids count, can they?)


----------



## Jizo Statue

samanthawarren said:


> Taco-flavored Doritos. Yummy!


I just tried those recently as well. Not bad. 
I read somewhere that when Doritos were first launched back in the 1960's by Frito Lay, they only came in Taco flavor. The ubiquitous Nacho cheese flavor came many years later....


----------



## samanthawarren

Jizo Statue said:


> I just tried those recently as well. Not bad.
> I read somewhere that when Doritos were first launched back in the 1960's by Frito Lay, they only came in Taco flavor. The ubiquitous Nacho cheese flavor came many years later....


That makes sense. The package is very retro. As that was about 20 years before my birth, I've no idea what they looked like back them.


----------



## lpking

Off to pour self a scotch.


----------



## drenee

Roasted pine nut hummus and tortilla chips.
deb


----------



## TraceyC/FL

Jizo Statue said:


> I just tried those recently as well. Not bad.
> I read somewhere that when Doritos were first launched back in the 1960's by Frito Lay, they only came in Taco flavor. The ubiquitous Nacho cheese flavor came many years later....


I was very excited to see the Taco flavor for sale!!! they are the best!!

I gather we are sharing snacks?

4 Hershey kisses


----------



## drenee

We like to share around here.  Thanks for sharing your current snack.  Now I want chocolate.
deb


----------



## TraceyC/FL

drenee said:


> We like to share around here. Thanks for sharing your current snack. Now I want chocolate.
> deb


Shall I go grab a few more out of the fridge and eat them for you?


----------



## drenee

Please and thank you.
deb


----------



## TraceyC/FL

You just had 3, I'm soooo happy they will impact someone else's waistline instead of mine


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

I just had a Little Debbie fudge round. I'm so bad.


----------



## drenee

I knew I was feeling full.  Thank you again.  
deb


----------



## TraceyC/FL

drenee said:


> I knew I was feeling full. Thank you again.
> deb


You are quite welcome, and please, anytime you feel the urge just let me know


----------



## drenee

TraceyC/FL said:


> You are quite welcome, and please, anytime you feel the urge just let me know


I feel the urge please.
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Staring at this. My strawberry shortcake.









Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## vikingwarrior22

peanut butter cups


----------



## drenee

cinnamon twists.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

drenee said:


> Roasted pine nut hummus and tortilla chips.
> deb


Just saw this. Please tell me what store sells pine nut hummus... I love both pine nuts and hummus, and have never seen the combination!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Kalbi rib. Nom nom

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Amy Corwin

ohhh, you are all making me crazy with hunger!
Off to make some scrambled eggs, I guess. Maybe I'll add a little salsa just for the heck of it!


----------



## drenee

Susan, it was either Kroger or Wal-Mart.  Sorry I can't remember which one.  
It was very good.  
deb


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Miniature chedder cheese crackers are my snack this morning. They're not especially yummy but at least they fill my tummy. Hey, they should use that quote on the package...


----------



## tsilver

ice cubes


----------



## Martel47

Smoothies.  Strawberry/blueberry/raspberry.


----------



## drenee

Mint chocolate chip ice cream.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Butter Pecan ice cream


----------



## Bryan R. Dennis

Dried squid and cheese curds.


----------



## tsilver

ice cold banana


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

seeded rye, lightly toasted, w/light sweep of low fat "I can't believe it's not butter", and a small portion of dark chocolate covered almonds, and a warm cup of mint tea. 

Yeah, I know, weird combination, I think it's the heat.


----------



## drenee

Susan, here's a link to the company website for the hummus.

http://sabra.com/

deb


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Bryan R. Dennis said:


> Dried squid and cheese curds.


Gasp !!.....really??


----------



## telracs

mango ice.


----------



## loonlover

black grapes


----------



## tsilver

tortilla chips


----------



## ruadh

Pork Scratchings


----------



## drenee

ruadh said:


> Pork Scratchings


I have never heard of this. What is it please? 
deb


----------



## Amy Corwin

wasabi-coated almonds 
(I'm almost sure I misspelled that, so forgive me.)


----------



## ruadh

drenee said:


> I have never heard of this. What is it please?
> deb


Pork Scratchings are deep fried salted crunchy pork rind.

Very tasty.


----------



## Amy Corwin

ruadh said:


> Pork Scratchings are deep fried salted crunchy pork rind.
> 
> Very tasty.


Oh, I LOVE those! mmmm, you are making me hungry!


----------



## drenee

ruadh said:


> Pork Scratchings are deep fried salted crunchy pork rind.
> 
> Very tasty.


Thank you. There's a wonderful little place along Lake Erie right at the New York/Pennsylvania border that does fresh homemade pork rinds. They are so so very yummy. 
deb


----------



## D/W

Current snackage is string cheese.


----------



## drenee

Brownie.

deb


----------



## loonlover

Snickers bar


----------



## drenee

Nothing, but I want a cinnamon roll.  I smelled one earlier and now I want one.  
Oh well. 
deb


----------



## Cuechick

Today I had one very ripe banana and one very ripe peach. So I made a peach/banana & nutella bread, I also had to improvise cause I had no butter. So I used light mayo! I got the ideal after seeing a commercial for Dukes where they use it to make a cake. It turn out really well! Just had a slice, yum!


----------



## D/W

Kashi TLC Oatmeal Raisin Flax cookies.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Baking dark chocolate brownies

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## tsilver

pineapple chunks


----------



## Susan in VA

drenee said:


> Susan, here's a link to the company website for the hummus.
> 
> http://sabra.com/
> 
> deb


Thank you! 

Current snackage: A glass of Shiraz and a piece of dark chocolate. A day for indulging.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Special K with berries


----------



## Susan in VA

Sheesh, Merry, way to make me feel guilty for the chocolate.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

chocolate filled twinkies n hazzlenut Folgers coffee


----------



## drenee

Frozen Key Lime Pie.  Yummy.
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Organic yummy earth blueberry lollipop

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## candyisdandy

Just finished the remainder of a tub of Dibs (the vanilla ones) - really hit the spot!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

can of chopped spinach


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Light & Fit Toasted Coconut Vanilla yogurt and lite juice...


----------



## telracs

ben and jerry's mudpie ice cream.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

scarlet said:


> ben and jerry's mudpie ice cream.


OH! WHATever!  ice cream you scream...! I gotz my lite & fit


----------



## Susan in VA

Pistachios.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Cobbie said:


> Meredith, can you just see vikingwarrier22 eating a can of chopped spinach? LOL!
> 
> A Nature Valley Peanut Butter bar.


Like Popeye! Smashes the can and it comes popping outta the top... Uh... LOL! NO! LMBO!!!


----------



## KathyGleason

Cream cheese on saltines. Yum.


----------



## drenee

Kathy, I like cream cheese with a little bit of hot pepper jelly on Triscuits.  
I meant to have some last night for my snack but I just wasn't hungry.  
deb


----------



## tsilver

Cadbury dark chocolate bar


----------



## D/W

Cadbury fruit and nut chocolate bar.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Yogurtland! Coconut with mochi. Dutch chocolate with chocolate chip. Nutter butter on its own. Yummy Friday night after work snack










Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Aftermath and yes my tummy and then some of my body didn't appreciate it.









Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Home made nachos for snack last night ... yum!


----------



## tsilver

Snapea Crisps (like green bean french fries)


----------



## Elizabeth Black

My new chocolate-dipped almond orange madeleines. Mmmmm... good cookies I made myself!


----------



## gina1230

Ghirardelli Chocolates


----------



## D/W

carrot cake


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Symphany bar


----------



## loonlover

Blueberry/pomegranate ice cream


----------



## Meb Bryant

Homemade Cajun-style cheese ball. Ummmm, good.

Meb (Cajun DNA)


----------



## kaotickitten

archway Windmill cookies


----------



## Susan in VA

Elizabeth Black said:


> My new chocolate-dipped almond orange madeleines. Mmmmm... good cookies I made myself!


Anything involving both orange and chocolate has to be good.... want to share a recipe?


----------



## Amy Corwin

Got some water crackers and Mango Ginger Stilton cheese! It's absolutely fantastic!


----------



## drenee

Elizabeth Black said:


> My new chocolate-dipped almond orange madeleines. Mmmmm... good cookies I made myself!


I agree with Susan, sounds delicious. 
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian

greens with my chocolate soy milk/2% milk mix. 
Not my favorite. 









Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## D/W

mixed nuts


----------



## loonlover

Cracker Jacks


----------



## crebel

Elizabeth Black said:


> My new chocolate-dipped almond orange madeleines. Mmmmm... good cookies I made myself!





Susan in VA said:


> Anything involving both orange and chocolate has to be good.... want to share a recipe?





drenee said:


> I agree with Susan, sounds delicious.
> deb


Ditto!


----------



## JeanneB

I just finished a Weight Watchers Raspberry ice cream bar covered with dark chocolate.  I live for this snack at 8:00 every night!!!  Its my favorite ice cream.


----------



## Susan in VA

Cold leftover spaghetti.  I'm not too lazy to heat it up, I actually like it cold.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Someone left toast in the oven covered in mozzarella cheese. No name attached so I ate one of them

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Kettle Corn.

Fa'get about it!

But I'll vouch for a Symphony bar and well-made carrot cake any day.


----------



## D/W

a banana


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Grapes and banana


----------



## Elizabeth Black

LOL You've just reminded me I want to make some English toffee. Will do so after I finish my edits.

Otherwise I'm a sucker for chocolate. Made some almond orange chocolate-dipped madeleine cookies. I want to make some chocolate almond biscotti. Mmmmmm... good!


----------



## crebel

Just got home from Wal-Mart with the following:

Ghirardelli Dark Orange:  "Zesty, luscious orange filling made with real fruit surrounded by velvety dark chocolate."

Lindt Passion Orange & Pistachio:  "Milk chocolate with orange and pistachio pieces."

Lindt Passion Caramel & Sea Salt:  "Dark chocolate with caramel pieces and sea salt"

As soon as my cup of tea is done brewing, a piece of one of these will be my afternoon snack.


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Just got home from Wal-Mart with the following:
> 
> Ghirardelli Dark Orange: "Zesty, luscious orange filling made with real fruit surrounded by velvety dark chocolate."
> 
> Lindt Passion Orange & Pistachio: "Milk chocolate with orange and pistachio pieces."
> 
> Lindt Passion Caramel & Sea Salt: "Dark chocolate with caramel pieces and sea salt"
> 
> As soon as my cup of tea is done brewing, a piece of one of these will be my afternoon snack.


Hand over some of the Caramel and Sea Salt and nobody gets hurt. Though I might go for the orange and pistachio too.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

peanuts!


----------



## rayhensley




----------



## D/W

chocolate pudding


----------



## prairiesky

Greek yogurt


----------



## tsilver

cashews


----------



## drenee

Turkey Hill chocolate chip mint ice cream.  
As soon as I get off my butt and go get it, that is.
deb


----------



## D/W

a reasonably healthful "fruit and nut delight" bar


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Gelato in Summerlin At my favorite gelato cafe. Mint dark chocolate and kindling a bit before check out my new filter water bottle. My next bottle comes in tomorrow 









Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## candyisdandy

Oreos and milk!


----------



## gina1230

Spicy Doritos and Diet Dr Pepper


----------



## rayhensley




----------



## loonlover

sliced strawberries and home made angel food cake


----------



## vikingwarrior22

waiting for the games to start...Opas brand jal/cheese sausage diet coke n salsan chips yeeha!!


----------



## Victoria J

Strawberry Mess

(sort of like Eton Mess but without the meringue cookie pieces. I put heath toffee pieces in mine)


----------



## Ty Johnston

I recently discovered heaven in a bag, otherwise known as Red Wine Vinegar Kettle Chips: http://www.bouldercanyonfoods.com/products/red-wine-vinegar-kettle-chips


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I found pumpkin pie in the fridge. Bro and I shared a piece and both of us get to take the blame if we weren't supposed to touch it. Dad said it was okay...just didn't want to wake mom

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Grasshopper coffee blended and White chocolate Nutella mousse at the MadHouse Coffee and Bakery








That was before I studied for 2 hours. Now I got the sandwich called the Innocent Bystander. Chipotle sauce is just right. 









Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## drenee

Triscuits with cream cheese and homemade hot pepper jelly.  
Yum.
deb


----------



## gina1230

Doritos. . . again.


----------



## loonlover

Pumpkin pudding.


----------



## mlewis78

Snickers w/PB.


----------



## drenee

Bowl of Special K.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm seriously thinking about stealing the hamsters' papaya snacks... While I'm deciding, I'm eating popcorn.


----------



## loonlover

popcorn


----------



## telracs

cinammon chocolate


----------



## gina1230

blueberry muffin


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Asparagus steamed

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Polos.


----------



## Victoria J

bacon


----------



## telracs

m  and m ice cream sandwich


----------



## Angela

BBQ Chips and Dr Pepper


----------



## Susan in VA

Two teaspoons of Nutella, straight from the jar. <hangs head in shame>


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Nachos! Been studying hard tonight. This is my reward
Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Nothing. Hungry.


----------



## RedTash

Mocha iceberg, yummy!


----------



## tom st. laurent

Beer.


----------



## samanthawarren

Loaded Chili & Cheese Ruffles. Nom nom.


----------



## Tony Richards

Jellybeans. And then more jellybeans.


----------



## Alexis-Shore

I want some crisps.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Frozen custard! 









Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Just had pate on toast. Nom nom.


----------



## Victoria J

caramel apple covered with cinnamon and sugar


----------



## derek alvah

Pumpkin pie hidden beneath a mountain of whipped cream, and a cup of coffee.


----------



## ayuryogini

Adriatic Fig Spread with Spanish Goat Cheese on Whole-Wheat Sesame Crackers.

My latest addiction.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Red wine and milk chocolate with cookies crispy bits in it.


----------



## Victoria J

Caramel Milky Way bar and a glass of milk.


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Twix Miniatures.


----------



## gina1230

coffee, decaf


----------



## Meb Bryant

Burger King onion rings


----------



## Simon Haynes

Coffee and a dry biscuit (cookie)


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Just a coffee for me too.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Coffee and glazed walnuts...yummy!


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Coffee and cream cake.


----------



## loonlover

Blueberry muffins.


----------



## Colette Duke

Cheese, tomato, and onion sandwich.


----------



## Alexis-Shore

First cup of coffee of the day.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Cup of Trades Joes's Pumpkin spice coffee. The lady at the store brought the last one from the back for me. So thankful for her kindness

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## PurpleShell

Potbelly Oatmeal Chocolate Chip cookie  

Shelley


----------



## Alexis-Shore

A cold sausage.


----------



## Victoria J

moscato


----------



## Victoria J

Sparkling sake.

and no, I'm not a lush. I swear.


----------



## KindleChickie

Baked oatmeal with blueberries and chopped nuts.


----------



## Angela

BBQ kettle chips and Dr Pepper


----------



## loonlover

Mixed nuts and water


----------



## lpking

One chunk of the dark-chocolate Toblerone.


----------



## mlewis78

Reese's Christmas Bell miniatures.


----------



## TessM

Homemade pecan bark


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loonlover

Grapes


----------



## drenee

TessM said:


> Homemade pecan bark
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds good. Do you have a recipe?
deb


----------



## TessM

drenee said:


> Sounds good. Do you have a recipe?
> deb


This a recipe from a friend of mine

Terri U.'s pecan bark

3 tbsp of butter
3 cups chopped pecans (I use halves ti roast then chop them)
6- 2 oz squares chocolate candy coating/bark (I use LogHouse which is available at Target)
Approximately 1/4 tsp salt (optional)

Preheated oven to 350 degrees. Melt butter and coat pecans. Spread in pan and salt. Roast for 15 minutes, stir and roast another 15 minutes. Cool and chop.

Melt chocolate on low. Mix in pecan. Spread in 11" x 15" wax paper line pan. Refrigerate until hardened then break into pieces.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Victoria J

orange cake


----------



## drenee

Thank you for the Pecan bark recipe.  Sounds easy and yummy.
deb


----------



## TessM

You're welcome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gina1230

Godiva chocolate bar


----------



## Victoria J

Leftover pumpkin cheese soup!


----------



## teashopgirl

Lemon hummus and Triscuits!


----------



## drenee

Triscuits and smoked hot pepper cheese. 
deb


----------



## Victoria J

orange cake


----------



## loonlover

Cheese, apple slices, and Ritz thins


----------



## gina1230

Mississippi Mud Cake. YUM!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

julios salsa dip with on the border chips!!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

How about avocado dip and chips? And a nice view of the Cowboys vs. the Giants? Huh? Huh?


----------



## pitbullandfire

Snicker doodles with coffee and Mint Bailey's. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikingwarrior22

hazzlenut sugar free coffee n sugar free chocolate creme pie


----------



## drenee

Ghirardelli dark chocolate peppermint bark square.  Yum.  
deb


----------



## Rita

Mrs. Prindables apples that I bought to share at Christmas.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Home-made soft chocolate cookies with stem ginger pieces.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

To save on some of the holiday goodies, I have added sweet potatoes to satisfy my hunger. I like the taste and it is loaded with antioxidants.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Trying to be good and snack on dried apricots and dates. 
Could be windy tonight.


----------



## drenee

Chips and salsa.  The chips are extra thin.  Extra yummy.  
deb


----------



## Victoria J

pomegranate


----------



## gina1230

chocolate covered peanuts


----------



## mlewis78

Sliced pear with almond butter.  Received a box of Harry & David pears today from my brother and his wife for early Christmas present.


----------



## drenee

Chocolate cupcake.  Yum.  
deb


----------



## gina1230

Chips, just plain ole potato chips.


----------



## loonlover

Homemade cookies - Choc chip, snickerdoodle, and oatmeal raisin.


----------



## Victoria J

strawberries and whipped cream


----------



## Not Here

Queso & chips. Wishing it had a little more kick.


----------



## loonlover

Apple pie


----------



## TessM

Cheesecake
Pecan bark
Christmas cookies and 
Pumpkin bark. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gina1230

Peanut M&Ms


----------



## Victoria J

Chocolate chunk and toffee cookie and Irish country cream over ice.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Lindt D'orr balls and a glass of red wine.


----------



## drenee

Egg Nog.  
deb


----------



## vikingwarrior22

summer sausage/fancy cheese/fancy crackers from Hickory Farms


----------



## Victoria J

Leftover blueberry pancakes.


----------



## drenee

Sand tarts.  Cookies from an old recipe of my fiance's mother.  They are hard like biscotti.  I am in love with them and I'm going to mix up some more here in a little bit.  
deb


----------



## sesmith

Leftover rolls from Logan's Roadhouse (essentially the same recipe as Texas Roadhouse's, if you've been there). We were cutting up with the waiter and so he gave us about two dozen rolls with the doggy bag (we were with friends).


----------



## Ryan Patrick

Homemade cranberry sauce. Lol. Is that weird?


----------



## gina1230

strawberries


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Blue Bell "Cotton Candy" ice cream


----------



## drenee

Homemade almond biscotti.


----------



## Victoria J

Taco Bell crunchy tacos with thai chili/garlic sauce.


----------



## jumbojohnny

Asda's own steak and kidney pie. One of the best of the own-brand pies. Nice pastry, enough filling, and of course, tasty.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Sweet potatoes


----------



## Susan in VA

Tea and an orange (and no, scarlet, it didn't come all the way from China  )


----------



## spotsmom

Twinkies.  Hostess going out of business made me savor one again after about 30 yrs.  They're still good, folks.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox

spotsmom said:


> Twinkies. Hostess going out of business made me savor one again after about 30 yrs. They're still good, folks.


If I understand correctly, Hostess is not going out of business. They're merely going through a restructuring, and will continue to produce their delectable, healthy treats.

And I just had a can of tuna fish with a dash of mayo. Yum!


----------



## Susan in VA

spotsmom said:


> Twinkies. Hostess going out of business made me savor one again after about 30 yrs.


One from the same package? I understand that they don't age.....


----------



## Susan in VA

Three Ritz crackers.  I hope I can stop, now that the little sleeve is open...


----------



## loonlover

Cinnamon Pecans


----------



## Susan in VA

'fraid so.  I twisted it closed and put it away.  But I know it's there...  calling to me...


----------



## spotsmom

Actually, when I went to buy the Twinkies the cashier (older woman) said "you gonna bronze 'em"?


----------



## Susan in VA




----------



## Vegas_Asian

It's delicious and it can lower your cholesterol.... Honey nut Cheerios

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Amy Corwin

macaroni, velveeta, corn, and salsa. Yummy, like Mexican Mac-n-cheese.


----------



## Susan in VA

^^  For breakfast??


----------



## drenee

Cheerios.


----------



## ChrisHewitt

Pepperoni pizza when it's ready in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Colette Duke

A banana. I'm being healthy (for once).


----------



## Celeste

Chips and salsa.

I think that would be my take-only-one-food-onto-a-deserted-island food.


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley

Packet of salt'n'vinegar crisps (chips)!


----------



## drenee

Celeste said:


> Chips and salsa.
> 
> I think that would be my take-only-one-food-onto-a-deserted-island food.


Me too!! Love them. And now they have these new extra thin chips that are amazing. 
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Ice, lemon, red vermouth.  It was a long week.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Ice, lemon, red vermouth. It was a long week.


red vermouth? interesting....

i think it's ice cream time.


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> red vermouth? interesting....


Sure. This stuff...
http://www.bevmo.com/Shop/ProductDetail.aspx?utm_source=froogle&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=froogle&ProductID=6994


----------



## telracs

it's not a link directly to whatever you're drinking, but okay...


----------



## Susan in VA

That's odd, it is for me... 

eta: Hmmm. Closed my browser, got back in, and now I just have a generic link too. It must have saved it for me when I looked for a link to post. Let's see if I can do better...

aaaand eta: http://store.liquorama.net/martini-and-rossi-rosso-vermouth-1l.aspx


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> That's odd, it is for me...
> 
> eta: Hmmm. Closed my browser, got back in, and now I just have a generic link too. I must have saved it for me when I looked for a link to post. Let's see if I can do better...
> 
> aaaand eta: http://store.liquorama.net/martini-and-rossi-rosso-vermouth-1l.aspx


yeah, works now...


----------



## Susan in VA

Two small slices of ciabatta bread with hummus.


----------



## TessM

Today is the Super Bowl, so we'll be having:
Chips and guacamole 
Buffalo wings
Pepperoni roll
Veggies and dip
And kahlua cake

What we won't be be having is dinner.


----------



## Randirogue

No football worship in my household, so no Super Bowl snacking going on.  ~_~ooo (See last paragraph :-D)

Today, we are snacking on dupe dense, über chocolatey, and a little spicy made-from-scratch brownies that I cobbled together last night.  

They are pretty good considering that, halfway through mixing it, I realized that I was out of vanilla extract.  As I'm in NYC and am thus a slave to public transportation and my own two feet, my choices were to either hoof it 3/4 mile to the grocery store (each way) or to make a Omg-please-don't-be-horrible substitution of almond extract in place of vanilla extract. Well, since I had yet to shower after two hours at the gym (plan was to whip up the brownies, then shower while they were baking), and the batter was half mixed already, I decided to try the almond extract substitution.

Oh, and I added a dash of cayenne pepper for extra oomph like I do to my hot chocolate.

The result... Perhaps the best brownies I've ever made (my husband threatened to not just horde them from my inclination to distribute some of the batch at our jobs, but to even horde them from me, lol).

So, today, I have these fantastic brownies to snack upon while I take advantage of my favorite part of Superbowl day: the quiet at typically busy errand locations. The gym and laundromat will be virtually empty in comparison to usual.  There are some benefits to those of not enormously fond of some of the biggest "cultural activities" in the US. While it somewhat alienates me (and my husband) from some aspects of contemporary American socialization, we also try to revel in the small benefits that are the byproduct of their popularity among the masses.  :-D  While I wish football fans enjoy the big game, I plan on enjoying the quiet out on the streets. :-D


----------



## Susan in VA

Randirogue said:


> The gym and laundromat will be virtually empty in comparison to usual. There are some benefits to those of not enormously fond of some of the biggest "cultural activities" in the US. While it somewhat alienates me (and my husband) from some aspects of contemporary American socialization, we also try to revel in the small benefits that are the byproduct of their popularity among the masses. :-D While I wish football fans enjoy the big game, I plan on enjoying the quiet out on the streets. :-D


When I lived in an apartment with two washers and two dryers per floor of 30 apartments, I kept track of when big games were on just so that I could do several loads of laundry in a row without having to wait. 

Snackage this evening: Just tea, so far..... but there's a Lindt hazelnut chocolate sitting there tempting me.....


----------



## telracs

marshmallow fluff...


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Homemade bread pudding made with Hawaiian Sweet bread. Nom

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## vancrideout

Britt said:


> Reese's... I cannot resist the call of the chocolate!


I fully understand you


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

My favorites these days are sweet potatoes/yams. Tasty, healthy and full of antioxidants.


----------



## Randirogue

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> My favorites these days are sweet potatoes/yams. Tasty, healthy and full of antioxidants.


You just reminded me of work, while I'm at work. Specifically, you made me think of Daphne Oz on "The Chew" (where I work a - note: I'm nobody special at it, lol).

I'm still snacking on my brownies. I bring my lunch and a brownie bite is my desert. :-D


----------



## drenee

Almond biscotti.
deb


----------



## JimC1946

Fiber One Chocolate Fudge Brownies. They're only 90 calories, lots of fiber, and the carbs don't blow my glucose too much. And they taste great.


----------



## TessM

Kahlua cake or chocolate meltaway cake.


----------



## Susan in VA

Green tea.


----------



## D/W

Kashi Oatmeal Raisin Flax Soft-baked Cookies


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn

TessM said:


> Kahlua cake or chocolate meltaway cake.


So jealous right now!

--Kimberly (who's sipping coffee and nibbling a piece of dry toast)


----------



## telracs

wasabi popcorn


----------



## Colette Duke

Tropical trail mix. Because lettuce with salsa on it just wasn't doing the trick.


----------



## tsilver

Snyder's honey mustard pretzels


----------



## D/W

It's lunchtime here. I'm eating meatloaf with mashed potatoes and corn.


----------



## Ty Johnston

Apple slices, Wheat Thins and Black River Farmstead goat cheese (which is awesome!).


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Dates to satisfy my sweet tooth.


----------



## Rogerelwell

A Cadbury's Twirl


----------



## Susan in VA

Couple of Triscuits.


----------



## Colette Duke

Dried pear slices.


----------



## JimC1946

Unsweetened applesauce.


----------



## crca56

a cup of bluebell homemade vanilla icecream with chocolate syrup


----------



## mscottwriter

I've been eating black licorice like crazy, but never before in my 47 years have I *ever* liked licorice.  Go figure.


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Almond butter and jam


----------



## D/W

dried Bing cherries


----------



## jwest

Chips and salsa...the only "food group" that matters


----------



## drenee

123 lemon cake with blueberries and frozen vanilla yogurt.  
deb


----------



## wholesalestunna

JimC1946 said:


> Fiber One Chocolate Fudge Brownies. They're only 90 calories, lots of fiber, and the carbs don't blow my glucose too much. And they taste great.


Those things are awesome! My choice lately has been Orville 100 calorie popcorn bags, and zone perfect chocolate cookie dough protein bars. I hate my diet


----------



## drenee

Cheerios
deb


----------



## Valmore Daniels

crackers!


----------



## loonlover

Sunflower Seeds


----------



## Grace Elliot

Treacle toffee  - nom nom nom - given to me by my hubs when I wasnt allowed chocolate during lent.


----------



## Eliza Baum

hummus and pretzels, mmmmmmmm....


----------



## Cuechick

This is my current fav:

mix some Pirate's booty or any fav cheese puff (Trader Joe's has a good version which is what I use) & a popped 100 cal bag of TJ's microwave popcorn, nuke 2 tbls brummble & brown (or what ever butter product you like, I like this cause you can cook with it) and pour on top. Yum!


----------



## JimC1946

Fiber One 90-calorie chocolate bar. Taste pretty good and they don't spike my blood sugar.


----------



## loonlover

Butter pecan ice cream


----------



## Susan in VA

An orange.


----------



## lucasfernan

Wasabi peas!


----------



## Colette Duke

Homemade spaghetti sauce with a hot dog bun and a big latte.

But i really wish I had this:



loonlover said:


> Butter pecan ice cream


----------



## lucasfernan

Soy burger!


----------



## StephenLivingston

Cote D'Or, Bon Bon Bloc, Praline Melk, mmmmmmmmmmm  
The most delicious chocolate bar I have found.
Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## lucasfernan

Arepa and cheese.


----------



## Colette Duke

Don't know yet.  I'm on my way to the fridge to discover my next snack.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Leftover lunch










Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## telracs

brownies and ice cream


----------



## Susan in VA

brownies and ice cream


----------



## loonlover

maple nut ice cream


----------



## Amy Corwin

Delicious zucchini bread (out of self-defense because we're overflowing with zucchini)!


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> brownies and ice cream


no, i had brownies and ice cream....
you had ice cream and brownies....


----------



## Susan in VA

Maybe so, but tonight I just had brownies.

So far.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Maybe so, but tonight I just had brownies.
> 
> So far.


and i just had ice cream.


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Thin sliced ham, swiss cheese on pepper potato chips.


----------



## derek alvah

Klondike bar and an iced coffee


----------



## Annalog

Wasabi deviled eggs


----------



## Annalog

Baked egg custard made from scratch (milk, eggs, sugar, cinnamon, vanilla)

The hens are laying more often now that it is not so very hot all day.


----------

